# Brodus Clay Discussion Thread



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

And will the casual crowd know who he is and/or care?


The answer to both is probably No.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope. Ace tweeted that Brodus would debut so I really don't think we'll see him tonight.


----------



## sayanything6986 (Apr 12, 2011)

No. He will return at the rumble and have a great showing like 01 kane but to a lesser scale.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Royal Rumble.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Of course not.

But he will next week


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

He will most likely return at the Rumble


----------



## Werb-Jericho (Feb 13, 2009)

nope


----------



## Chr1st0 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ever? Maybe
Tonight? Not likely


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

Let's hope he never does.


----------



## ClassicJonno (Jun 7, 2009)

I hope he debuts at the Rumble and causes mass chaos!


----------



## superuser1 (Sep 22, 2011)

well johnny said he will lol


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

I don't think so.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

Yup


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

*So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

Brodus Clay's debut. Nuff said.


----------



## Wilsonn (Jan 3, 2012)

I love him .. This is amazing


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

I did not know whether to laugh or feel sorry for him.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

I swear to GOD I said outloud when he came out...

"What the funk?"
LOL!

BTW I loved it.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

well he debuted...


----------



## GCA-FF (Jul 26, 2011)

He debuted all right... :side:


----------



## Escobar (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

baffled.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

I guess I will give his new gimmick a shot. It could either 1)Get him really over or 2)Kill his career


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*What did I just see*

Is this real life?

You know what I am talking about.


----------



## Dallas (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm sorry but that was brilliant. It was ridiculous but WWE made me laugh out loud and WWE _never_ makes me laugh out loud. It's put me in a good mood and that's all I can ask for, amazing stuff.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

I thought it was suge knight or the godfather at first. I like it though but not what I was expecting..


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What did I just see*

It's a kick to the fucking balls of the IWC.

And I fucking loved it.


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

I said what the fuck. After month of being a monster type heel on nxt he debuts as a face with a bullshit gimmick that kinda makes him look homosexual no offense to gay ppl though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**

Best character in the WWE, right now.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Funk clay = punishment for tweet*

Confirmed by common sense. 

Worst debut ever?


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Funk clay = punishment for tweet*

So we waited for weeks for this. WTF.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow. that was......interesting.

to say the least


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

They turned him into a joke! Even King and Cole were laughing at it.


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

I can't remember the last time I laughed so much watching WWE. Brilliant.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Best part of that segment was getting to hear Ernest the Cat Miller's entrance theme again. Hopefully they repeat what happened with him at Royal Rumble 2004: he dances out to and inside the ring, only to be thrown out moments later.

...after that they can do whatever they want with Brodus, I can't see him going anywhere with that. He even seemed pretty uncomfortable to me.

Still it's nice to have a guy with an actual gimmick for once. An outlandish gimmick was always useful in making even bland guys somewhat memorable, and I'll take a Funkosaurus over a McIntyre or McGuillicutty any day.

I do hope they weren't seriously counting what they did to him the past few weeks as "build up" to his debut though.


----------



## RKO_THUG (Feb 20, 2011)

Suge knight!


----------



## gladdyontherise (Jan 12, 2010)

I marked out.

It's so over the top and ridiculous that it's brilliant (That's if you don't take it very serious)


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

_FUCK _YOU TOO, WWE.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: So I'm really confused *includes Raw result**



Dark_Link said:


> I said what the fuck. After month of being a monster type heel on nxt he debuts as a face with a bullshit gimmick that kinda makes him look homosexual no offense to gay ppl though.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm sorry but this is what the WWE is about. Ridiculous shit, it's so awesome.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Kind of like the Godfather mixed with Ernest the Cat Miller. I marked. 

Soon the haters will see the light.


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

What in the blue hell did they do to brodus.


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Brilliant, absolutely brilliant. I was dying laughing, but in the end, I'm actually excited to see what the future holds for Brodus Clay. I actually seriously would not mind if he keeps this gimmick, in fact I hope he does. It's a nice changeup... WWE has been lacking real non-bland gimmicks/characters for a while now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's screwed. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

That is a disappointing way to use a guy who could've been a decent monster heel and now won't go anywhere, but whatever. He's not one of my guys, so I don't care.


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

Why couldn't they give this gimmick to Kane and have Brodus be the monster heel on Raw?


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Looking at it now; that actually was pretty cool and unique. We already have monster heels, it sounds like a good idea, he could get over quite easily actually.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

fpalm is all I can say


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

They waited all this time to debut Brodus to do this? It was awkward to watch. I felt embarrassed for him. So much for the dominating monster. He's a bigger Santino joke character.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Greatest debut ever

I havent laughed that hard in a while


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

It was like driving by a car wreck, it was a horrible sight but I couldn't stop looking


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He's screwed. :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> That is a disappointing way to use a guy who could've been a decent monster heel and now won't go anywhere, but whatever. He's not one of my guys, so I don't care.


I'm surprised you're not rooting for Clay given his commendable mic skills and charisma for a "big guy"... compared to absolute shit like Zeke, Ryan.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't know what I liked more, Jericho's return or Clay's.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

The WWE ruined his career and they don't care. What decade does Vince think we're in? When was the last time someone used the word "Funk"?

I'm going to enjoy this for as long as possible. It's only amusing because of how fucked he is.


----------



## saved_8212 (Jan 9, 2012)

you know Snoop's loving this....Trademark smooth Snoop voice complete with half slit bloodshot eyes: "hell ya, that's my big homie Funk-a-saurus, for real"

Get Snoop to escort him out to the ring at 'Mania in his pimp gear complete with pimp hat and cane, all the way dancing and getting down with some scantidly clad hookers, er, women...


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

1/2 the people on the forum saying WTF, don't realize how over this will get him and depending on cheers/boos will make him face or heel.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

I loved it, what an amazing debut.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

When he yelled "Suplex babay!" in the middle of the match, I lost it.


----------



## Rockstar (Jul 5, 2007)

He's like a mixture between Rikishi and Viscera. Pretty damn funny, especially considering what everyone was expecting. His career is dead mind you, he'll do that for a year or two more and then he'll be released. No one can take him seriously again after that.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Did you notice cena grabbing the crow bar


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Considering Rikishi and Too Cool were some of the most over characters ever in WWE

I dont see this being bad


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

Tell me again why they moved Clay to Raw? Smackdown needs faces they could of done this character on Smackdown then move him to Raw after testing out the new gimmick on SD. I don't think he will go very far on Raw with this gimmick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

This gimmick will probably ruin him. He had so much potential as a monster heel and they gave him this awful gimmick.

However, I'll admit that I cracked up over his song.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It could either get him really over or kill his career which is it?


----------



## CurtHawkinsFan (Aug 30, 2011)

Well...fuck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

starship.paint said:


> I'm surprised you're not rooting for Clay given his commendable mic skills and charisma for a "big guy"... compared to absolute shit like Zeke, Ryan.


His mic skills are decent, but he's not a Jericho, Punk, Riley, Barrett, Cena or Miz type of mic worker. He's good enough that I'm fine if he does succeed but I don't care if he doesn't, much like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Stanford said:


> When he yelled "Suplex babay!" in the middle of the match, I lost it.


Same here. He pulled it off so well and it was so awesome. Glad we don't have another bland midcard monster.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I was legit shocked at how bad his debut was. I turned the channel. Not only was this one of the worse things I've seen in pro wrestling, but it might of rivaled the Shockmaster's debut for biggest fuck up/flop/debut etc ever. 

Holy fuck. Where do they find these incompetent writers from?


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

I can't lie, I was laughing so hard. I spit my drink everywhere.


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

Funk Dat


----------



## Underscore (Feb 13, 2010)

Carcass said:


> I don't know what I liked more, Jericho's return or Clay's.


Same.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Some people have absolutely no sense of humor


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Hopefully he squashes the hell out of Rydger and wins the US title.


----------



## PuddleDancer (Nov 26, 2009)

Headliner said:


> I was legit shocked at how bad his debut was. I turned the channel. Not only was this one of the worse things I've seen in pro wrestling, but it might of rivaled the Shockmaster's debut for biggest fuck up/flop/debut etc ever.
> 
> Holy fuck. Where do they find these incompetent writers from?


You didn't watch his debut so you dont have an opinion.

His debut wasn't watevs
It was awwwwwwwwwwwwwesommmmmmmmme


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> 1/2 the people on the forum saying WTF, don't realize how over this will get him and depending on cheers/boos will make him face or heel.


Is it a main event gimmick, or even one for the US or Intercontinental title? Before, people were talking about him being something important, now he's just a comedy wrestler.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

somebody call my momma

kat lolololololol


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Well...maybe they didn't completely fuck his career up. It's a goofy gimmick to start with but it seems he's also a very different type of monster heel. If they just have him slowly turn into the monster that he should be, he should be fine.


----------



## Mizaniac (Feb 9, 2010)

Seriously wtf


----------



## hbkthegame (Aug 18, 2007)

This was _BRILLIANT!_ The WWE's been really lacking of characters like this. Clay played the role perfectly imo. Mark my words, Clay will be getting huge pops with this.


----------



## BlueMagic (Dec 19, 2006)

Brodus Clay just got GOT


----------



## McNugget (Aug 27, 2007)

I thought it was great. And I'd like to point out that main event talents have come from worse gimmicks in the past.

Calm down kids, just enjoy the show. Put your fan hat on, stop crying about his career being ruined and blah blah. It's something different.


----------



## ExMachina (Apr 16, 2008)

lmao, Ernest "The Cat" Miller used to use that song, haha memories of the 2004 royal rumble when he came out and just danced


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

After being trolled for weeks this what we get.. He has skills but that gimmick has to go. Just saying I cant take him seriously.


----------



## Smith_Jensen (Jul 9, 2011)

So I guess for Brodus Clay, Pimpin is easy.


----------



## Theff (Aug 1, 2011)

Funkasaurus for RR 2012 Winner


----------



## IncapableNinja (Jul 29, 2008)

That was..absolutely fantastic.

Stolen from the 'Raw Discussion' thread...



Scorpion said:


> People are going to shit on it because he didn't come out a giant, bland, boring monster fuck with no personality who squashes until he's crushed by the Cena machine or WWE's booking. We got something WILDLY different and rather refreshing. Reminded me a lot of Dusty Rhodes being a big guy with a fun personality.
> 
> I honestly marked out and laughed my ass off during the entrance. It was amazing. .


It's almost inexplicable, but writing characters that hail from 'Planet Funk' is the remedy for this product. 

That was completely out of left-field, and it was glorious.

Kudos, WWE.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

I think Clay could make it work. I also think this is going to be played up as Johnny Ace's idea on screen and Brodus will eventually get fed up and drop it or something similar.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

WWE is on a (T)roll these few weeks first with Y2J and now and Big Brodus lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Gotta have﻿ the FUNK!


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

When I got to this forum it say "Database Error", when Brodus Clay debut I see why.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

IncapableNinja said:


> That was..absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Stolen from the 'Raw Discussion' thread...
> 
> ...


Brodus Clay is not Dusty Rhodes, and this is 2012. His gimmick isn't modern at all.


----------



## YaoGuai (Sep 17, 2011)

Funkasaurus's Debut Dance :lmao


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

That was the greatest debut off all time, I was thinking he's just gonna be a typical monster heel and he comes out like.... like.... like THAT.

:lmao


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

:lmao At people who thinks it's a great move by the WWE. This is just pathetic and nobody will care about Brodus.


----------



## mpredrox (Apr 18, 2011)

If you didn't laugh at that then idk what's wrong with you


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Headliner said:


> I was legit shocked at how bad his debut was. I turned the channel. Not only was this one of the worse things I've seen in pro wrestling, but it might of rivaled the Shockmaster's debut for biggest fuck up/flop/debut etc ever.
> 
> Holy fuck. Where do they find these incompetent writers from?


I think you're exaggerating things. The gimmick was ridiculous and unexpected but he managed to make it work. It's just going to be hard for him to be taken seriously afterwards. It will never be as bad as the Shockmaster.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

As a Brodus Clay fan, still unsure whether this is genious or career-killing lol. It's a good distinctive gimmick for a midcarder, but he won't be even near the main event.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

At first I could not tell if it was serious or if he was being poked by Laurinitis. I was expecting him to come out dressed all in 70s gear and looking pissed as hell that he has to come out to that music. But then as the match went on and as he did his dancing during it started to crack up and when he yelled "Suplex baby!" I nearly spit out my drink. I love him in this role. He can make it work! It is certainly better than just another generic monster heel.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

I laughed. Enjoying the recent bait and switch routines from WWE lately. It's the only way to screw with the IWC.


----------



## Dice Darwin (Sep 7, 2010)

Ruh-roh. Now we can't take him srsly anymore. How dare they give him personality beyond being an fat angry heel?


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

I don't mind the gimmick, I mind the presentation. If that's the character you wanted to create, which is a fun loving, funky dude... why are you calling him Brodus Clay and why are his tribal tatoos exposed all over the place? I dunno, his entrance attire was fine. But his ring attire kind of undermines his character.

Sort of like how Wade Barret is supposed to sound sophisticated and all but he comes out to Generic Rock Theme #314B. A character needs to be realized from top to bottom in order for him to work. The slightest contradiction can throw everything off.

I think Brodus Clay, I think "monster". I don't think "funkosaurus".


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

I wanted to hate every second of that, but when he said "Suplex Baby!" I had to pause it. When I hit play again and heard the guy in the crowd yell, "You suck Borodus!" and he responded with "My bad!" I almost died. I don't care what anyone else has to say about it, that was fucking amazing.


----------



## Pedro Vicious (Dec 27, 2011)

I liked Curt Hawkins the cane gimmick looks kind of cool


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Hes a more entertaining gimmickly wrestler than Ryder who is only cool on YT or Santino that is a big meh.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> :lmao At people who thinks it's a great move by the WWE. This is just pathetic and nobody will care about Brodus.


Like nobody cared about Rikishi and Too Cool?

Oh wait they were insanely fucking over


----------



## Azurin (Sep 20, 2011)

I thought it was hilarious. 

And I don't really see how this affects him being a 'monster'. He absolutely destroyed Curt Hawkins. And yeah, he's _Curt Hawkins_, but they wouldn't have him come out and squash a guy (quite literally) if they didn't intend to put him over as some sort of force to be reckoned with.

Just because he's not the typical 'angry all the time' monster heel, doesn't mean he can't be a monster. He could even be a heel! (no idea if Hawkins is a heel or face...)

I'm interested to see where this goes.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

This gimmick is stupid, and on anyone else I'd say it would never work, but for Brodus Clay I'm not sure. The guy has charisma and it's hard to display that as a monster heel. Sometimes, even the dumbest gimmick, when given to the right guy to work with it, can be amazing. People say a gimmick like this could never get over as a main event act, and they're probably right, but gimmicks can be adapted as time goes on. People in 1992 probably thought the same thing about HBK, but he made it work. Stonecold Steve Austin got over as a main eventer as a beer drinking *******, The Rock managed to do the same while referring to himself in the third person. Goldust was a movie-obsessed freak who dressed like an Oscar statue, and it became one of the best, most memorable characters of the 90s. John Cena used to rap and wore a fuzzy pink hat in the early days of that gimmick. It's obviously too early to say the same will come of "Funkasaurus," but don't count him out just because of the gimmick. If tonight was any indication, I think it could be genius.

Only time will tell whether this gimmick is "so bad it's good," or just plain bad.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

PMSL they dont know how to create starts do they, I really hope Dean Ambrose doesn't get called up now until Vince dies.

This company is gonna be swallowed whole by MMA, This shit is worse that WCW's final years.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Neutronic said:


> Like nobody cared about Rikishi and Too Cool?
> 
> Oh wait they were insanely fucking over


Yeah, and look what happened. Brian Christopher came out on Raw and the crowd was absolutely dead. And I don't mean "Alberto Del Rio dead", I mean *DEAD*. No reaction whatsoEVER. Did that gimmick ultimately make them successful? No. They aren't remembered today, and if he stays in this gimmick, nobody is going to remember him. This is a death note on his career unless it's ultimately dropped and he's allowed to perform in a gimmick where he can be taken seriously. That doesn't necessarily mean monster heel but something that can be percieved as a proper gimmick. I can't see him holding a world title with this gimmick, I can't even see him holding a midcard title with this gimmick.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Neutronic said:


> Like nobody cared about Rikishi and Too Cool?
> 
> Oh wait they were insanely fucking over


With the exception of Rikishi, they never recovered from that gimmick and stayed jobbers.


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

WWE fucked Brodus up


----------



## ohhudidntkno (Jan 5, 2012)

mark henry was sexual chocolate


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and look what happened. Brian Christopher came out on Raw and the crowd was absolutely dead. And I don't mean "Alberto Del Rio dead", I mean *DEAD*. No reaction whatsoEVER. Did that gimmick ultimately make them successful? No. They aren't remembered today, and if he stays in this gimmick, nobody is going to remember him. This is a death note on his career unless it's ultimately dropped and he's allowed to perform in a gimmick where he can be taken seriously. That doesn't necessarily mean monster heel but something that can be percieved as a proper gimmick. I can't see him holding a world title with this gimmick, I can't even see him holding a midcard title with this gimmick.


Everyone knows Grandmaster Sexay was the Marty Jannetty of Too Cool, and considering the lackluster career Scotty had after Too Cool that's really saying something about him...

Either way, wouldn't blame the gimmick on that one. Too Cool took them to unparalleled levels of success in their careers, and regardless of whatever gimmick they used before or would use after the team ended, they were never really bound for anything more. You could say it killed their careers, I'd argue that it was the peak of their careers and if they'd never been given the gimmick they wouldn't have amounted to anything anyways.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Hell this is awesome! I'm excited!

And to those who say he can't work? There's a reason Bob Sapp is one of the most popular kickboxers ever. He and Brodus have very similar appeal.


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

I hope he's paying royalties to Ernest Miller for...well, his entire gimmick.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Gotta admit, I was about as excited for his debut as I am for death, but Funkasaurus? HELL TO THE YES!
Call yo mama! :lmao


----------



## scrilla (Jan 18, 2008)

Cynic said:


> I hope he's paying royalties to Ernest Miller for...well, his entire gimmick.












wat


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

It's kind of a throw back to "Flash Funk". As someone already said earlier Brodus does have charisma, but I don't think this type of character really is up to date with the crowd. Brodus would have made more sense as a menacing "Thug" type, minus the drugs, whores, and guns. The entrance was way to over the top, and made him seem like a joke. Clay does a natural job at working the "heel" character over well, and I think they gave him a shit role.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

those dancers god damn those BOOTYS


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should have Kofi do a Pink from Next Friday/Friday After Next gimmick and team them together.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Wait, there are people who actually like this? The guy has what it takes to be a dominant, badass, heel. Something the RAW brand desperately needs right now and they turn him into a second rate Rikishi/Disco inferno ripoff. WTF are they thinking?


----------



## Cynic (Jan 31, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, and look what happened. Brian Christopher came out on Raw and the crowd was absolutely dead. And I don't mean "Alberto Del Rio dead", I mean *DEAD*. No reaction whatsoEVER.


I'm hardly defending Brian Christopher, but c'mon. That's a ridiculous argument. The guy hadn't been on TV in a decade. The majority of the core audience now (i.e. kids who were born after the Attitude Era was already over) doesn't even pop for Mick Foley, of course they won't react to Brian Christopher.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

It was a mix of Cat Miller and Flash Funk Scorpio.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Well I'll say I'm more interested in him now than if he had debuted with a generic big guy gimmick.

That said he most likely won't make it far with this gimmick and will be repackaged or let go within 6 months. Still, it's nice to have a non-generic gimmick around again for once, and it should be fun at least for a little while.

I hope they repeat Ernest Miller's RR 2004 elimination again at this year's Rumble.


----------



## RKO696 (Apr 12, 2010)

lulz


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Theproof said:


> Wait, there are people who actually like this? The guy has what it takes to be a dominant, badass, heel. Something the RAW brand desperately needs right now and they turn him into a second rate Rikishi/Disco inferno ripoff. WTF are they thinking?


Oh cheer up! :lmao
Can't you handle the funk?


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Just like Jericho's return last week...I'll let myself wait and see where WWE's going with it before flipping out. Hopefully he's repackaged soon.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Somebody call the mans god damn MOMMA!

I have never laughed so hard ever.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Wait, there are people who actually like this? The guy has what it takes to be a dominant, badass, heel. Something the RAW brand desperately needs right now and they turn him into a second rate Rikishi/Disco inferno ripoff. WTF are they thinking?


We like it when there's more than 2 gimmicks in wrestling? Not everyone has to be a badass heel or a strong, tough face. Sometimes it's nice to have some nonsense.

Brodus is never gonna be world champ. He doesn't have the look for it. What he does have is ABSURD charisma. Why not milk it? Godfather and Rikishi were dude's who had credible offense and played goofy gimmicks and they were hugely successful.

Just because you're not a main eventer, doesn't mean you're not a success.


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

I think I'm going to go ahead and call Brodus' mama. I was amused, he threw a great suplex on Hawkins tonight at least. Though I would've booked him to be the next Taz, because of that and the fact he has a similar (of course bigger) look.


----------



## MBR (May 1, 2011)

Well that was fantastic, and a big middle finger to the IWC.

Funkmeister - Funkasaurus...


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I wasn't the biggest fan of Brodus Clay's but by golly do I feel sorry for the poor guy. They turned him into a joke and his career may never get anywhere's now. Although, I've got to hand it to WWE for giving us probably the most hilarious and WTF debut ever witnessed.


----------



## kevinnashrules (Jan 7, 2012)

*Brudos Clay released!*

Okay well he hasnt really but i just thought, imagine if he gets released tomorrow

would this top braden walker as the most epic fail of all time


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

MBR said:


> Well that was fantastic, and a big middle finger to the IWC.
> 
> Funkmeister - Funkasaurus...


This! ^^^^
Although by posting here we're all technically the IWC, something about seeing WWE troll the shit out of the "GRRR WE SO SERIOUS!" part of it makes me feel all warm inside :lmao


----------



## itsmadness (Sep 21, 2008)

*Re: Brudos Clay released!*

brudos


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

I loved Brodus tonight. He has the tools to be a big player in the WWE down the road but everything is so packed right now that a crazy gimmick like this is the only thing that's gonna get him noticed. Sure it's goofy and a lot of people are pissed but it's not as stupid as you think. Would Brodus have been trending #1 worldwide had he come out as a monster heel that squashed somebody like Yoshi? I think not.


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Isn't his theme the same song used by Ernest "the Cat" Miller?


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

The only thing missing from the Funkasaurus' debut was Tazz singing along.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

Kincaid said:


> We like it when there's more than 2 gimmicks in wrestling? Not everyone has to be a badass heel or a strong, tough face. Sometimes it's nice to have some nonsense.
> 
> Brodus is never gonna be world champ. He doesn't have the look for it. What he does have is ABSURD charisma. Why not milk it? Godfather and Rikishi were dude's who had credible offense and played goofy gimmicks and they were hugely successful.
> 
> Just because you're not a main eventer, doesn't mean you're not a success.


With this gimmick Brodus won't last six months with the company. Just watch. This sucks because I was a fan of his and now he's nothing but a big ass joke. Yeah, it's good for a chuckle here and there but the guy has a lot of potential and doesn't deserve to have such a horrible gimmick. He could have been the next Umaga.


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

Clay for 2012 Rumble win.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I like the talking he did during his match. If he didn't have the shitty gimmick he could be decent. That being said I'll still mark for him just because it was so hilarious


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

I am starting to think that perhaps Brodus did not want to debut after all. Every time he got the call from Johnny Ace about not debuting this week, Brodus must have been like "Phew".


----------



## TripleT (Apr 8, 2008)

Fuck strong guy, monster heels. That gimmick is a dime a dozen. I freakin' love Clay's new gimmick. Not only does the gimmick show of his character, but it also makes for entertaining television (which is the goal at the end of the day). I would love to see him keep this gimmick for a while now. It's different. He didn't just come to ring, squash some local, and be sentenced to 6 months of Superstars before being let go. 

Plus, Mark Henry was Sexual Chocolate, and he is doing just fine (albeit, it took him a while). Let's just relax, have a laugh, and enjoy the product.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Theproof said:


> With this gimmick Brodus won't last six months with the company. Just watch.


He'll last much longer than that. How about we make a wager? He stays past 6 months, you give me 50,000 credits. He doesn't, I'll give you all of mine.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Wait, there are people who actually like this? The guy has what it takes to be a dominant, badass, heel. Something the RAW brand desperately needs right now and they turn him into a second rate Rikishi/Disco inferno ripoff. WTF are they thinking?


Dominate heel? Didn't we just have a dominate heel in Mark Henry for the last 6 months. Oh, and RAW does have a dominate heel, Kane. 

Ever hear of a gimmick? It's all in fun and made me laugh, that's all I care about. I was enjoying Brodus Clay as a big doofus, then seeing another "monster heel." Sometimes it's better then them being a monster heel, remember Kozlov? Yeah, monster heel, nobody gives a crap; team with Santino, their chanting his name! 

You know, sometimes it's ok to laugh at something obnoxious and over the top. That's what wrestling is.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Well they fucked this guy fpalm


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I knew when they showed his name and logo on the door that something funky was about to go down.
It had a mirror disco ball and his name in diamonds.

That was one of my favorite debuts of all time. I cried from laughter. 
I'm excited to go back and watch it again, cause guess what, it was.......entertaining!

And for people saying it will ruin his career, he's very very young, he has plenty of time to get a generic heel character
later on in his career. I really hope they keep the Funkasaurus, it brought excitement to the live audience and the people
at home. The show needs characters and it seems like they're actually making some.


----------



## HarlemHeatstroke (Feb 15, 2011)

That was the most legitimate fun I've had watching wrestling in a long time.  That was awesome!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> He'll last much longer than that. How about we make a wager? He stays past 6 months, you give me 50,000 credits. He doesn't, I'll give you all of mine.


It's on.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

itssoeasy23 said:


> You know, sometimes it's ok to laugh at something obnoxious and over the top. That's what wrestling is.


Amen brother. Some people take this shit way too seriously...


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Well they fucked this guy fpalm


Imagine it was his idea for this gimmick lol


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

PuddleDancer said:


> You didn't watch his debut so you dont have an opinion.
> 
> His debut wasn't watevs
> It was awwwwwwwwwwwwwesommmmmmmmme


Uh, no. I changed the channel once he got in the ring. Once I changed back, the match was just over. Know what you are talking about before posting.


----------



## ww4ever (Aug 28, 2009)

LOL i loved brodus tonight..... granted we all know this funk thing isnt gonna last long

but as for tonight it WAS like in the top 3 of actual entertaining things.... ziggler being 1, bryan 2... then hell, brodus struts out and puts on a decent little act AND a watchable squash match


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WWE had the potential to put over this guy as a legit threat, the next monster heel, someone who would just bulldoze through everybody. At least, that's what his initial promos lead us to believe, and then the promos suddenly stopped, weeks passed and his debut became a running gag, people began to lose interest and the hype around his debut died.

Now after weeks of stalling, his debut finally happens and this is the result we get, which I can only describe as what came to mind at the time after I stopped face-palming which is: a mix of Rikishi, and Viscera's 'love machine' gimmick from 2006.

This is the first time in surprising a while that I've been legitimately disappointed in the WWE.


----------



## Mallix (Oct 1, 2011)

Funkasaurus or Monster heel, he'll be just as boring to me.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Theproof said:


> It's on.


Wait, you dont even have that much lol. So whoever loses gives up all of their credits.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Ahh, you guys are being overdramatic. This gimmick will hopefully get him over as a good over the top character for the time being. That way, when he does ditch the gimmick, he'll hopefully keep his overness and transfer it to a new character. This won't kill him.

Ask Bradshaw how shitty gimmick after shitty gimmick can't kill you.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Theproof said:


> With this gimmick Brodus won't last six months with the company. Just watch. This sucks because I was a fan of his and now he's nothing but a big ass joke. Yeah, it's good for a chuckle here and there but the guy has a lot of potential and doesn't deserve to have such a horrible gimmick. He could have been the next Umaga.


A horrible gimmick? I would rather him have this gimmick than "monster heel #144." It's great to see somebody with a character and charisma, than just go out there, dominate, then leave. 

Brodus Clay will get further with this gimmick than he ever would've being a "monster heel." If you want evidence, see Mason Ryan, Matt Morgan, Kurrgan, and Kozlov.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

psx71 said:


> Clay for 2012 Rumble win.


Couldn't be done. Coupled with tonight, the sheer volume of win could well break the planet.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Took a guy with a ton of potential as a monster heel and turned him into a joke. The kid's career is over. It's fucking ruined with this gimmick. WWE...you are so damn stupid.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

He needs the Cat's afro manager man, Lamont was his name right?

How I remember that I have no idea.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> You know, sometimes it's ok to laugh at something obnoxious and over the top. That's what wrestling is.


I agree to a certain extent but in my opinion Brotus deserves better. This was not the right guy to give a gimmick like this too. With this gimmick I don't see him being taken seriously at all. It reminds me of when they turned Kahli into a kiss cam pansy. Fuck all of this....I feel like I've just been trolled.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

YaoGuai said:


> Funkasaurus's Debut Dance :lmao


Wow, the Cat just got fucking fat.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

rise said:


> WWE had the potential to put over this guy as a legit threat, the next monster heel, someone who would just bulldoze through everybody. At least, that's what his initial promos lead us to believe, and then the promos suddenly stopped, weeks passed and his debut became a running gag, people began to lose interest and the hype around his debut died.
> 
> Now after weeks of stalling, his debut finally happens and this is the result we get, which I can only describe as what came to mind at the time after I stopped face-palming which is: a mix of Rikishi, and Viscera's 'love machine' gimmick from 2006.
> 
> This is the first time in surprising a while that I've been legitimately disappointed in the WWE.


Disappointed in the WWE giving him a gimmick that will get him over? Seem's strange to me.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Winning™;10864680 said:


> Ahh, you guys are being overdramatic. This gimmick will hopefully get him over as a good over the top character for the time being. That way, when he does ditch the gimmick, he'll hopefully keep his overness and transfer it to a new character. This won't kill him.
> 
> Ask Bradshaw how shitty gimmick after shitty gimmick can't kill you.


It's pretty hard to get over with WWE crowds these days. What if he fails to get over with this gimmick, then what? The ol' keep him off TV or send him back to FCW for repackaging cycle?

WWE has to be very careful with the way they present wrestlers these days.


----------



## RVD'S BONG (Jan 3, 2012)

That was the lamest thing I have ever seen.As soon as I heard planet funk I was thinking WTF?
Then I seen him and my jaw dropped and not in a good way.
That was a major let down, R truth and ricardo was more entertaining.


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

Rikishi at least could move and dance pretty cool..2cool actually.. brodus just looked kinda helpless to me..


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

septurum said:


> Took a guy with a ton of potential as a monster heel and turned him into a joke. The kid's career is over. It's fucking ruined with this gimmick. WWE...you are so damn stupid.


fpalm


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> Wait, you dont even have that much lol. So whoever loses gives up all of their credits.


oh lol, my bad. It's on you to remember we even had this discussion though. Six months is a long time.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

At first I was like"Oh WTF!?"But after seeing it again..I'm actually curious to see more and I kinda marked for"Suplex Baby"&"My Bad",A new WWF Dusty may not be so bad than a generic angry Henry Jr!!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v7OVPE5ZCl4


----------



## Volantredx (May 27, 2011)

Why do people want Brodus to be a Monster Heel the WWE already has two who are at a far higher level talent wise in Mark Henry and Kane adding Brodus would just make him feel redundant and insure that he would get lost in the shuffle. With the Funkasaurus gimmick he has a unique look and entrance that sets him apart something that would only help him.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> It's pretty hard to get over with WWE crowds these days. What if he fails to get over with this gimmick, then what? The ol' keep him off TV or send him back to FCW for repackaging cycle?
> 
> WWE has to be very careful with the way they present wrestlers these days.


He has more of a chance to get over with this gimmick, than being "monster heel #144."


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Is it just me or did Brodus borrow some of JRs moves?


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

I like how, to you guys, a guy can't be a tough guy while also being fun.

Yes. He danced. He enjoyed himself. He then proceeded to lay an ass whuppin' on Hawkins like a madman. LOVED it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I was on the phone with a friend during the Clay re-debut. He sounded so disheartened it was hilarious. He was like "I wanted a monster heel! What is this?! Why are we resurrecting the Flash Funk gimmick?!". And then of course that led to a long string of references to Rikishi, The World's Largest Love Machine Viscera, & PN News, lol.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Volantredx said:


> Why do people want Brodus to be a Monster Heel the WWE already has two who are at a far higher level talent wise in Mark Henry and Kane adding Brodus would just make him feel redundant and insure that he would get lost in the shuffle. With the Funkasaurus gimmick he has a unique look and entrance that sets him apart something that would only help him.


Atleast there is somebody who makes sense.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Theproof said:


> oh lol, my bad. It's on you to remember we even had this discussion though. Six months is a long time.


i'll pm or rep you it periodically i guess


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Yes, when he said "Suplex Baby" and "My bad" (then started gyrating!) I lost it even more! 
Love this gimmick!!!


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Winning™;10864680 said:


> Ahh, you guys are being overdramatic. This gimmick will hopefully get him over as a good over the top character for the time being. That way, when he does ditch the gimmick, he'll hopefully keep his overness and transfer it to a new character. This won't kill him.
> 
> Ask Bradshaw how shitty gimmick after shitty gimmick can't kill you.


Exactly. It's a fun gimmick that should connect with a lot of people. Once Brodus turns, he'll probably get a pretty good amount of heat. 

He's a mammoth. Even if he's given an angle where he impregnates a 90 year old May Young, he'll still be taken seriously as a monster heel, given the right booking.

Plus, who thought we'd hear the Cat's music in 2012? That has to be worth at least one ruined career.


----------



## New Blood (Feb 13, 2007)

You people take wrestling far too seriously. If you can't dig a big smiley guy who comes out to funk with hot chicks and dances around while squashing people, there's no use for you and you need to get a life.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

New Blood said:


> You people take wrestling far too seriously. If you can't dig a big smiley guy who comes out to funk with hot chicks and dances around while squashing people, there's no use for you and you need to get a life.


:agree::agree::agree:


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

My Bad


----------



## Flawlessstuff (Jan 3, 2012)

I just realzied he is with Naomi and the girl who thinks Melina VS. Alicia fox is the greatest match of all time.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm rewatching it and I'm in tears again!!!!:lmao:lmao:lmao

he's really natural too in this gimmick. I love it so much!
It's too good to be true!

"Oh you ain't see that comin'!"

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!
"Should I get him!"


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Flawlessstuff said:


> I just realzied he is with Naomi and the girl who thinks Melina VS. Alicia fox is the greatest match of all time.


Yup. I noticed Naomi when I looked at that enormous behind of hers.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Headliner said:


> It's pretty hard to get over with WWE crowds these days. What if he fails to get over with this gimmick, then what? The ol' keep him off TV or send him back to FCW for repackaging cycle?
> 
> WWE has to be very careful with the way they present wrestlers these days.


True. The Wrestling structure and climate have changed very massively from the 80s, 90s, and even just a mere five years ago. Although, I would think if people want Brodus to successful then you would want him to be over and entertaining. Would his heel monster gimmick persona have done that than this gimmick? Maybe, maybe not. But it matters as to what we have now and we have a gimmick that stands out. Instead of forgetting names like McIntrye, McGuillicutty, Gabriel, etc., you can hear the song and see the entrance and think "Yep, that's Brodus."

I think Brodus will get over pretty quickly with this gimmick if they do it in moderation or else they overexpose him too fast and *that* may effectively kill his career.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> He has more of a chance to get over with this gimmick, than being "monster heel #144."


He didn't have to be that either. There's so many ways to use a character. That's the point of being in a creative role. To do something that isn't common, isn't stupid, and can work. 

WWE can't think outside the box.


----------



## EightSeven (Feb 18, 2010)

This was so far from anyones mind, it just makes it pure epic and win. 10x more entertaining than a boring generic monster heel.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

God that theme is so fucking epic, I love it! :lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Headliner said:


> He didn't have to be that either. There's so many ways to use a character. That's the point of being in a creative role. To do something that isn't common, isn't stupid, and can work.
> 
> WWE can't think outside the box.


WWE can't think outside the box? Do you really think anybody expected Brodus Clay to have THIS gimmick?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

As a couple of weeks gimmick it'll be fun to watch, not so much long term. But considering WWE's fickleness and quick hook I wouldn't be surprised to see him moved to Superstars doing nothing in a couple of months.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Headliner said:


> He didn't have to be that either. There's so many ways to use a character. That's the point of being in a creative role. To do something that isn't common, isn't stupid, and can work.
> 
> *WWE can't think outside the box.*


Pretty sure that this was an example of them "thinking outside the box." Nobody, not even you expected them to pull this stunt.


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

Brodus Clay's debut proved one thing: Tough Enough is full of crap.

That airhead girl who got cut in episode 1 just got on RAW before the winner of tough enough.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> He has more of a chance to get over with this gimmick, than being "monster heel #144."


Bullshit. Can you actually see him main eventing Wrestlemania or having a long, successful main event career in this gimmick? It's a mid card gimmick at best. Brodus is screwed. Comedy characters are always stuck in the mid card graveyard. Brodus is so much better than this Viscera/Flash Funk rip off.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I feel like since we're in the reality era eventually Brodus is going to rebel against Johnny Ace for giving him this gimmick and become a heel.


----------



## TheCelticRebel (Jun 6, 2011)

I wonder if he cried and took a cold shower after that debut. 

I can just see him trying to hold back tears of embarrassment, and get into character, as he comes out as that joke.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

septurum said:


> Bullshit. Can you actually see him main eventing Wrestlemania or having a long, successful main event career in this gimmick? It's a mid card gimmick at best. Brodus is screwed. Comedy characters are always stuck in the mid card graveyard. Brodus is so much better than this Viscera/Flash Funk rip off.


What's wrong with that? Why does every guy need to be a main eventer to be a success?


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

I already like this guy more than *CM PUNK* and most of the roster.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

"SHEE WHAA!!!"


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

AW HELL YEAH


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

septurum said:


> Bullshit. Can you actually see him main eventing Wrestlemania or having a long, successful main event career in this gimmick? It's a mid card gimmick at best. Brodus is screwed. Comedy characters are always stuck in the mid card graveyard. Brodus is so much better than this Viscera/Flash Funk rip off.


If you're a Brodus fan, be optimistic. He's talented enough I think to make even this, work.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

I thought the entrance was terrible but i have to sadly admit the way he used his gimmick in the ring seemed perfect and natural....


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Looked like a mix between Akeem the African Dream and The Godfather to me. I was laughing the entire time. *


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Kincaid said:


> What's wrong with that? Why does every guy need to be a main eventer to be a success?


Brodus is good enough to be the top heel and he is being saddled with this. Just look at him...he is a fucking beast. Why turn him into a goofball when he is tailor made to be a monster?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

septurum said:


> Bullshit. Can you actually see him main eventing Wrestlemania or having a long, successful main event career in this gimmick? It's a mid card gimmick at best. Brodus is screwed. Comedy characters are always stuck in the mid card graveyard. Brodus is so much better than this Viscera/Flash Funk rip off.


I think if he had the "I'm going to beat you up and be mad," monster heel gimmick he wouldn't go anywhere regardless. Atleast now he can show his charisma and get over while being a over the top gimmick.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

TheCelticRebel said:


> I wonder if he cried and took a cold shower after that debut.
> 
> I can just see him trying to hold back tears of embarrassment, and get into character, as he comes out as that joke.


Are you kidding? Who wouldn't want to boogie with a couple of hot chicks to the most epic theme song in history?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> WWE can't think outside the box? Do you really think anybody expected Brodus Clay to have THIS gimmick?





Headliner said:


> He didn't have to be that either. There's so many ways to use a character. That's the point of being in a creative role. *To do something that isn't common, isn't stupid, and can work. *
> 
> WWE can't think outside the box.


"You can't read boy
YEEAAAHH
You can't read little man"

*Chris Warren voice*


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

I have a feeling that he`s actually gonna get super over with the fans. 
More over than if he just came in as a monster heel.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Even if you enjoyed the gimmick tonight, the fact remains he obviously cannot continue it. Brodus was billed as a monster. His career is over before it begins if this isn't dropped ASAP. Thats all there is too it. He'll end up like Kozlov or some other failed comedy character and just be released. I believe everyone deserves a fair shot though and this funkasaurus bullshit isn't it.


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

I just watched the segment. It was bloody hilarious... although the Brodus Clay fan in me wept, wept and wept. The guy had damn lot of potential as a monster heel. But enough with the tears. If this is what it takes for Brodus to get over and win championships, I'm all for it, rather than seeing him rot in FCW.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

We won't really know how far this gimmick can go until we see how Brodus does during the backstage segments, imo. If he can be funny and entertaining, he'll get over.

I'll say this though, when he said "should I get him?" with his Katt Williams voice, I died


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

SummerLove said:


> If you're a Brodus fan, be optimistic. He's talented enough I think to make even this, work.


I want to be optimistic but I can't help but feel that he is being wasted. He is a PERFECT monster heel. Shit writes itself. Have him beat the hell out of everybody. Sure it has been done before, but so has this funk gimmick.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> Even if you enjoyed the gimmick tonight, the fact remains he obviously cannot continue it. Brodus was billed as a monster. His career is over before it begins if this isn't dropped ASAP. Thats all there is too it. He'll end up like Kozlov or some other failed comedy character and just be released. I believe everyone deserves a fair shot though and this funkasaurus bullshit isn't it.


*I don't know why WWE would drop it. That gimmick will get him over with the fans so there's no need to drop it. If they didn't want him having it then why even make him go out and do it? Dropping it would make no sense.

That gimmick, though, will do the man no favors in the long run...but I don't understand why they would drop it after this week.*


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

septurum said:


> Brodus is good enough to be the top heel and he is being saddled with this. Just look at him...he is a fucking beast. Why turn him into a goofball when he is tailor made to be a monster?


Thing is, he is a "fucking beast," he beat the living shit out of Curt Hawkins. Just because he's got a obnoxious gimmick, doesn't mean he still can't kick your ass. There are so many monster heels that it's great to see something different for once. Clay is talented, and he's got a ton of charisma. It's better for him to show it off, then to be a bland monster heel.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

septurum said:


> Brodus is good enough to be the top heel and he is being saddled with this. Just look at him...he is a fucking beast. Why turn him into a goofball when he is tailor made to be a monster?


Cause after this gimmick he will turn into the big bad monster guy you want him to.
He'll get over with this and turn on everyone.
I think he'll get super over with this if they keep him going.
Dude already has a list of catch phrases from being given a 5 minute segment!


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't understand why so many people on this forum have no sense of humor. I know the gimmick looks stupid but it's been one night, stop saying his career is over and give it some fucking time.

BTW, two words: Sexual Chocolate.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

It doesn't matter how 'over' he gets, he will go no where with this gimmick I promise you that. 

I also laugh at the people who are mentioning 'main eventer' and 'Wrestlemania' this guy was going to be no more than a mid-carder who gets an initial strong push, but 6 months down the road he would be another forgettable big guy.

With the way his gimmick is now, 6 months down the road he won't be in the WWE...


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

EraOfAwesome said:


> I feel like since we're in the reality era eventually Brodus is going to rebel against Johnny Ace for giving him this gimmick and become a heel.


Wouldn't that make him a face since everyone hates Johnny Ace?


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

I NEED that theme in CDQ RIGHT NOW! :lmao
Want it as my ringtone. 
That's actually a really good funk song.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

LatinoHeat4Real said:


> I don't understand why so many people on this forum have no sense of humor. I know the gimmick looks stupid but it's been one night, stop saying his career is over and give it some fucking time.
> 
> BTW, two words: Sexual Chocolate.


*They know that WWE isn't going to give an important championship to a joke character... and THAT is a joke character. That's why they are upset.*


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

LatinoHeat4Real said:


> I don't understand why so many people on this forum have no sense of humor. I know the gimmick looks stupid but it's been one night, stop saying his career is over and give it some fucking time.
> 
> BTW, two words: Sexual Chocolate.


Well his career may not be over but I can say that this gimmick probably won't main event. If you guys are content with a talented guy being held back, then be my guest. I'll be watching though...I'm hoping Brodus can prove me wrong and take it to the fucking moon.


----------



## stonefort (Feb 20, 2011)

Ok, that was pretty funny.
And maybe it can be funny a couple more times.
But joke characters get tiring quick cause it's like hearing the same joke over and over.
They could have him feud with Johnny Ace about being forced to be a joke. That's one way for Brodus to survive long term.
It was funny and unexpected. Almost felt like it was a prank being played on Brodus.


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

I think Brodus Clay can get survive this gimmick. Not only that he can make this a legendary gimmick if creative lets him.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> Even if you enjoyed the gimmick tonight, the fact remains he obviously cannot continue it. Brodus was billed as a monster. His career is over before it begins if this isn't dropped ASAP. Thats all there is too it. He'll end up like Kozlov or some other failed comedy character and just be released. I believe everyone deserves a fair shot though and this funkasaurus bullshit isn't it.


He'll end up like Kozlov? People began to care about Kozlov when he was with Santino, not a monster heel. 

Brodus Clay will get hugely over with this gimmick, and the thing is he can make it work. He seems like a guy who has really worked on this gimmick and now has a good gimmick to get him over.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LatinoHeat4Real said:


> I don't understand why so many people on this forum have no sense of humor. I know the gimmick looks stupid but it's been one night, stop saying his career is over and give it some fucking time.
> 
> BTW, two words: Sexual Chocolate.


So in other words, he can expect to be irrelevant for 15 years and then get 1 3 month world title reign at the end of his career. I'm sure that prospect excites him.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> He'll end up like Kozlov? People began to care about Kozlov when he was with Santino, not a monster heel.
> 
> Brodus Clay will get hugely over with this gimmick, and the thing is he can make it work. He seems like a guy who has really worked on this gimmick and now has a good gimmick to get him over.


I give it 1 month before everyone praising him in this thread hates his guts.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Human Nature said:


> I NEED that theme in CDQ RIGHT NOW! :lmao
> Want it as my ringtone.
> That's actually a really good funk song.


I could honestly listen to it all day


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

ohhudidntkno said:


> mark henry was sexual chocolate





Winning™ said:


> Ahh, you guys are being overdramatic. This gimmick will hopefully get him over as a good over the top character for the time being. That way, when he does ditch the gimmick, he'll hopefully keep his overness and transfer it to a new character. This won't kill him.
> 
> Ask Bradshaw how shitty gimmick after shitty gimmick can't kill you.


this. guys acting like this will be his only character forever. really?


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Who says he'll keep it for the long haul? It's just one damn night. I doubt he'll keep this gimmick for long if WWE have real plans for him to go forward.

I hope this always opens the eyes of Ryder fans as well. If you're going to bitch at Clay being over the top and not World championship worthy of this gimmick. look at ya boi.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

I wonder if this is punishment for spoiling taking JoMo out?


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Completely killed the dude.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I wonder if this is punishment for spoiling taking JoMo out?


That was definately my first thought.


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *I don't know why WWE would drop it. That gimmick will get him over with the fans so there's no need to drop it. If they didn't want him having it then why even make him go out and do it? Dropping it would make no sense.
> 
> That gimmick, though, will do the man no favors in the long run...but I don't understand why they would drop it after this week.*




They won't drop it. But it never should have happened to begin with. I'm not sure who thought of it. It might get him over Rico/Santino style. But I don't know. It doesn't have the makings of a main event character to me.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Completely killed the dude.


Haha, your avatar is so ironic...



Winning™ said:


> Who says he'll keep it for the long haul? It's just one damn night. I doubt he'll keep this gimmick for long if WWE have real plans for him to go forward.
> 
> I hope this always opens the eyes of Ryder fans as well. If you're going to bitch at Clay being over the top and not World championship worthy of this gimmick. look at ya boi.


Exactly! Anyone who's a fan of Ryder should be a fan of the Funkasaurus. 
And seriously, everyone who likes Funkasaurus will apparently have to keep repeating that he's going 
to get over with this gimmick and then turn. 
At least now the fans will care about him. 
They wouldn't have cared one bit if he came out there with generic rock music, took out Hawkins and 
left with a mean look on his face.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I wonder if this is punishment for spoiling taking JoMo out?


That's actually a good point, never thought of it that way...
If that's the case, THANK YOU MORRISON! :lmao


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

LOL cynical wrestling fans. I don't understand how anybody can think this ruined his career when it's his first night he had the damn gimmick. He can be a monster heel down the line, but right now it's great to showcase his charisma and talent's as a face.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

LatinoHeat4Real said:


> BTW, two words: Sexual Chocolate.


Nothing wrong with that gimmick.

-He was already an established mid-carder. 
-The gimmick actually had some realism to it considering there's big black men past and present that sung the "mindset" of sexual chocolate. 





































Class is in session.


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

People need to understand that Brodus won`t be going near the main event scene any time soon, which is why they gave him a more unique and fun gimmick to get himself over first.
Cody Rhodes had the Dashing gimmick, yeah, it was hard to take seriously, but it was entertaining. Now look at where he is now, he`s feuding with Booker T and Goldust.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

TMPRKO said:


> They won't drop it. But it never should have happened to begin with. I'm not sure who thought of it. It might get him over Rico/Santino style. But I don't know. It doesn't have the makings of a main event character to me.


Main event character? I don't think anybody thought Rocky Miavia was going to be The Rock, or Stunning Steve Austin was going to be Stone Cold Steve Austin. How about the cap wearing, british talking Hunter Heart Helmsley? 

Advice to everybody who think's his career is over: GIVE IT SOME FUCKIN' TIME!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

TMPRKO said:


> They won't drop it. But it never should have happened to begin with. I'm not sure who thought of it. It might get him over Rico/Santino style. But I don't know. It doesn't have the makings of a main event character to me.


*Agreed. 

It's certainly not going to do the guy any favors in the long run. He'll be over like The Godfather and that's about it. He'll have a HO TRAIN before long.*


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

I see no negatives in a ho train


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Haha, your avatar is so ironic...


You have a Kane avatar and are defending Brodus Clay having a Flash Funk gimmick, so yeah, I'm OK being your opposite.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Okay... it was unpredictable... check. It had a lot of unique character for this roster... check. It was funny as hell (come on... my bad was awesome!)... check. And it will set him apart from other monster heels... check.

Seriously, I was all "what the fuck is this?!" for the first 10 seconds but then it started to win me over because it was different, it was fun, and it showcased something other than "me big me destroy!". Seriously, we have Kane and Henry right now... having a more goofy fun big man in the mid card for a while is great news for the WWE. Adds depth. Actually... this reminds me a bit of Goldust/Godfather... a huge WTF arrival that ended up working brilliantly for those guys to get over.


----------



## Heretic21 (Jan 10, 2012)

Its because they already have mark henry playing the Unstoppable machine gimmick. They cant have two.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm glad they aren't pushing him to the moon right away like they did with Sheamus, Del Rio, and Jack Swagger. Or are they... :shocked:


----------



## N2L48 (Mar 16, 2010)

Here's a wild theory concerning Brodus Clay's true gimmick/storyline.

Since WWE's thing right now is to "blur" scripts, and to kinda "poke fun" at that whole concept (Punk's shoot, Jericho's trolling), I was thinking that maybe all this is apart of the original Clay storyline in which they kept delaying his return again and again, because they didn't know what to do with him.

So they continue this storyline by having him debut each week with a different gimmick, implying that they still have no idea what to do with Clay, despite them giving him the green light to appear on RAW. Perhaps even culminating in clay snapping and having some sort of feud/storyline from that point.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Main event character? I don't think anybody thought Rocky Miavia was going to be The Rock, or Stunning Steve Austin was going to be Stone Cold Steve Austin. How about the cap wearing, british talking Hunter Heart Helmsley?
> 
> Advice to everybody who think's his career is over: GIVE IT SOME FUCKIN' TIME!


Thank...you!



Walk-In said:


> You have a Kane avatar and are defending Brodus Clay having a Flash Funk gimmick, so yeah, I'm OK being your opposite.


Sorry I like to be entertained?


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

More often than not, guys with cartoony characters like this are often fired within 3 years. There are only a few that become more important. I wouldn't be surprise if this guy is also gone within 3 years.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

This gimmick rules! I'd take this over Ryder or any generic mid-card wrestler without a gimmick that seem to be the only thing in wwe right now


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> Sorry I like to be entertained?


Lemme guess, you also thought Gene Snitsky having a foot fetish was funny, right?


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

LadyCroft said:


> *Looked like a mix between Akeem the African Dream and The Godfather to me. I was laughing the entire time. *


Akeem! That's who it was he reminded me of! The gyrations killed me. I also liked how vocal he was.

"YEAH! Oh, you didn't see that commin'!"
"Ohhhhhh!"
"WHAT!...Should I get him?!"
"Suplex baby! SHEWAH!...My bad."
"SHEWAH! YEAAAAHHH!"


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

It would have been perfect if they kept playing the "fall of humanity" "the mastodon" vignettes every week and then debuted him like that.

Still quality though.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> More often than not, guys with cartoony characters like this are often fired within 3 years. There are only a few that become more important. I wouldn't be surprise if this guy is also gone within 3 years.


Thing is, Brodus is very talented and charismatic. He'll last for a while.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

LadyCroft said:


> *They know that WWE isn't going to give an important championship to a joke character... and THAT is a joke character. That's why they are upset.*


Ryder is the US champ. Santino was the IC champ. If these guys were thinking he'd come in and be a world title contender, they were gonna be disappointed anyway. 

He can hang around the mid card with this gimmick and when he's ready to make that jump, turn and become that monster heel that everyone wants


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

"My bad!" had me in stitches.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)




----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

doyousee? said:


> "YEAH! Oh, you didn't see that commin'!"
> "Ohhhhhh!"
> "WHAT!...Should I get him?!"
> "Suplex baby! SHEWAH!...My bad."
> "SHEWAH! YEAAAAHHH!"


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I missed most of RAW, was just reading the recap of it to see what I missed, and when it said Brodus debuted as the "Funk-asauraus" with backup dancers I thought somebody was fucking with me until I saw the clip on youtube to confirm it... WTF?! 

This has to be a rib on him by Vince for something he did.. did nobody in WWE watch the end of NXT season 4 when Brodus gave a killer promo, got the crowds attention and got better heel heat than any heel on the current roster gets? And so instead of having him as a monster heel, he debuts as a singing and dancing Godfather=esque character? LOL WWE.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Can't see why people are complaining when the alternative would have been another generic "I'm mad and want to destroy people" monster gimmick.


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Nothing wrong with that gimmick.
> 
> -He was already an established mid-carder.
> -The gimmick actually had some realism to it considering there's big black men past and present that sung the "mindset" of sexual chocolate.
> ...


The first guy looks like a black Kevin Nash.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

I wouldn't be surprised if Clay comes out as Funkasaurus next week but pulls a "Seven/Dustin Runnels" and lays into Johnny Ace and WWE management for saddling him with this ridiculous gimmick that hides his true potential. *Then* he becomes the undestructable force that everyone is clamoring for him to be.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Annihilus said:


> I missed most of RAW, was just reading the recap of it to see what I missed, and when it said Brodus debuted as the "Funk-asauraus" with backup dancers I thought somebody was fucking with me until I saw the clip on youtube to confirm it... WTF?!
> 
> This has to be a rib on him by Vince for something he did.. did nobody in WWE watch the end of NXT season 4 when Brodus gave a killer promo, got the crowds attention and got better heel heat than any heel on the current roster gets? And so instead of having him as a monster heel, he debuts as a singing and dancing Godfather=esque character? LOL WWE.


Just because he didn't debut as a monster heel, doesn't mean he can't be one down the line.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I don't know who Brodus' momma is but this is his daddy.





*


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Clay comes out as Funkasaurus next week but pulls a "Seven/Dustin Runnels" and lays into Johnny Ace and WWE management for saddling him with this ridiculous gimmick that hides his true potential. *Then* he becomes the undestructable force that everyone is clamoring for him to be.


Funny thing is, people would still bitch if that happened.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

He should come out every week with a new ridiculous gimmick.

What a fucking disaster.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

^slick is a boss :lmao


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Walk-In said:


> Lemme guess, you also thought Gene Snitsky having a foot fetish was funny, right?


No, plus I have feet phobia so I was going to hate that either way.

It's not like I don't like Punk, Ziggler, Bryan etc. 
I just like this awesome f'n gimmick that isn't generic.
Just how I liked Rhodes being a tormented person, and still like him.
People connect more with characters than they do with normal people just fighting saying 
"I'm going to beat you up because I'm bad and you're good" or
"I want your title so I want a match"


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Carcass said:


> The first guy looks like a black Kevin Nash.


LOL

That was Barry White


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Carcass said:


> The first guy looks like a black Kevin Nash.


"The first guy" is Barry *fucking *White.

Head to school, slacker.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

To me it is very clear this gimmick is a rib on Clay.

What WWE isn't expecting and doesn't know is that this *rib* is gonna get Brodus over huge. Not main event material huge, but like The Godfather or Too Cool. Brodus will make a lot of money in the coming years.



Winning™;10865151 said:


> "The first guy" is Barry *fucking *White.
> 
> Head to school, slacker.


Barry White or no, does he look like a black Kevin Nash in that photo? Yes or no. I vote yes. I now cannot un-see black Kevin Nash.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Carcass said:


> The first guy looks like a black Kevin Nash.


fpalm


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Winning™ said:


> "The first guy" is Barry *fucking *White.
> 
> Head to school, slacker.


I don't listen to ghetto music, so excuse me for not knowing.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

el dandy said:


> To me it is very clear this gimmick is a rib on Clay.
> 
> What WWE isn't expecting is that this *rib* is gonna get Brodus over huge.


That could be... the man just oozed charisma. And really, sometimes it is the far out stuff that lets people stretch and expirement to pull it off that really works. Monster Brotus would have been rather boring at the moment... this however was a blast.


----------



## Green (Dec 12, 2006)

DAT THEME SONG

DAT FUNK

DAT SUPLEX

I'm a fan.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Carcass said:


> I don't listen to ghetto music, so excuse me for not knowing.


Uhhhh... dude... that is the farthest from "ghetto" that you can get..................


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Carcass said:


> I don't listen to ghetto music, so excuse me for not knowing.


ghetto music? wow...


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

Kabraxal said:


> Uhhhh... dude... that is the farthest from "ghetto" that you can get..................


He's black and makes music, so yeah it's ghetto music.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Carcass said:


> I don't listen to ghetto music, so excuse me for not knowing.


WOW!
I'm ready to sit back and watch this one unfold.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Carcass said:


> He's black and makes music, so yeah it's ghetto music.


^^^^^^^^^
PS HAYES SWAG.

Anyway I'll admit I laughed my ass off at Brodus' debut, not because it was entertaining more like so bad it's good. I definitely don't see him going far with such a over the top ridiculous gimmick.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

Carcass said:


> He's black and makes music, so yeah it's ghetto music.


..........................


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Carcass said:


> I don't listen to ghetto music, so excuse me for not knowing.


I've seen a lot of bigoted stuff on this forum

But this by far tops it all


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

this is gonna get lost in the flaming of the ghetto music kid but I thought he did awesome tonight considering the shittyness of this gimmick.


----------



## Sphynxx (Sep 22, 2004)

If he keeps the gimmick he needs Snoop and George Clinton to remix his theme.


----------



## Serpent01 (Dec 5, 2007)

Carcass said:


> He's black and makes music, so yeah it's ghetto music.


That's pretty racist right there. Not all black music artist do ghetto music.


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

Carcass said:


> He's black and makes music, so yeah it's ghetto music.



bahahahaha oh god


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Barry White is ghetto music?

I'm sure The Temptations was reppin for dat hood, cuz.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Sphynxx said:


> If he keeps the gimmick he needs Snoop and George Clinton to remix his theme.


Snoop likes WWE too, so I'm sure he could get Clinton with him. 
They totally should, but I don't know if people could handle that much FUNK!


----------



## NWO Sweet (Aug 8, 2006)

Winning™ said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if Clay comes out as Funkasaurus next week but pulls a "Seven/Dustin Runnels" and lays into Johnny Ace and WWE management for saddling him with this ridiculous gimmick that hides his true potential. *Then* he becomes the undestructable force that everyone is clamoring for him to be.


I would love for that to happen, but I know it won't.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Carcass said:


> I don't listen to ghetto music, so excuse me for not knowing.


You mad? He's the soul man.

Barry White bro.. MY DARLING I, CAN'T GET ENOUGH OF YOUR LOVE BAAAAAYBY!

Barry Fucking White Brah! Bringing back the funk along with Brodus.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay keep the conversation on Jive Soul Brodus Clay please. *


----------



## Carcass (Mar 12, 2010)

They should have Snoop as his mouthpiece. Clay's capable enough on the mic but having Snoop as a regular character could be awesome, but WWE would make it really lame.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

Brodus Clay V1: One Man Gang

Brodus Clay V2: Akeem


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

Brodus' debut was great. I called my momma and told her about it. And now I'm trying to find the song so I can make it my ring tone whenever my mother calls my cell.


----------



## black_napalm (Mar 31, 2010)

that was....unexpected. sort of reminded me of a PG version of the godfather from the bronx, lol

interesting but can't really say i like it yet. brodus could be a legit monster heel and this just seems like a comedy character. we already have ryder and santino for that


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

I would like to take this opportunity to announce that funk is indeed on a roll and I am jumping on the Funkasaurus bandwagon (please note the last new gimmick I jumped on the bandwagon for was THE Brian Kendrick)

Somebody better call that man's momma before he whoops somebody. He a 3 time world karate champion and a Funkasaurus who can whoop anybody out there. He the greatest


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Okay, y'all can stop reporting the "ghetto" post. It's just an ignorant post... that's all. Carry on.*


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

abrown0718 said:


> ghetto music? wow...


He's trolling. Don't fall for it.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The one thing I'll say is he went all out in the gimmick and didn't half-ass it. Long-term won't work but it was enjoyable as hell tonight.


----------



## jonoaries (Mar 7, 2011)

Everyone wanted Brodus Clay, and there he was. 
Deliciously terrible gimmick....
Half-godfather, half-flash funk.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why so serious? I think he made wrestling fun. I do understand that it was a waste of time with those promos of him being a dominant monster and big Johnny always talking about him bein angry because his debut is being delayed.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Why some people dissapointed if you want to watch a monster heal go watch Brock Lesnar at youtube. 

I for once am happy we got something different this time.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

That was awesome. It seems as if the majority of people on here want Brodus to have a serious character, and I ask why? There is already a generic monster character in the WWE. Not everybody has to be serious. This is pro wrestling for crying out loud. People on here always complain about wrestlers not having big personalities, well here you go. Let's have fun with it.


----------



## NoLeafClover (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm torn. Part of me enjoyed it because it was so unexpected and funny...but the other part of me really was looking forward to a modern day Vadar or Bam Bam Bigelow... I guess there's still ample time, but whatever. Quite unexpected.


----------



## xwmstormx (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow! Just.. Wow! Umm. I'm having a difficult time saying this but I'd rather listen to Vickie talk on the mic then watch another Brodus match. They took him from a potential threat to a complete joke. Just another way for creative to troll the fans. First it was Jericho (which I half expected) and now Brodus. Nothing about his earlier promos are remotely close to what he debuted as and that alone is where it failed. I expected the guy in the promos not whatever it was he came out as. Career over. Why the hell did he agree to that?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd rather see this version than the one who squashes a load of guys with no significant upside and then disappears after a few weeks. 

This gives him time to grow into a TV role and then eventually, I'm sure, they'll be a character change.


----------



## TheLambOfDeth (Mar 18, 2010)

I still don't know what to say concerning the debut. It was different...but is being different for difference's sake a really viable argument? Would a cliche monster heel debut have been less spontaneous? Yes. But would it have made more sense and been more beneficial for Clay in the long run? More than likely. This is a gimmick bound to wear off it's luster rather hastily and has no real upside. This had better be a swerve or a one time deal, because being cynical or not this angle has jobber status written all over it. Seriously, after all this time either creative doesn't give a damn or he pissed someone off. To be fair though, he did seem invested in it and his mannerisms were hilarious. But still, long term...just no. And poor Curt Hawkins, finally makes it on Raw...just to job to Heavy D.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

xwmstormx said:


> Wow! Just.. Wow! Umm. I'm having a difficult time saying this but I'd rather listen to Vickie talk on the mic then watch another Brodus match. They took him from a potential threat to a complete joke. Just another way for creative to troll the fans. First it was Jericho (which I half expected) and now Brodus. Nothing about his earlier promos are remotely close to what he debuted as and that alone is where it failed. I expected the guy in the promos not whatever it was he came out as. Career over. Why the hell did he agree to that?


Overreact much? Jesus H. Give the guy a chance. WWE already has a monster gimmick. The guy was hilarious, oozed charisma, and separated himself. He's not going to be pushed to the moon right away. Let him get over with the crowd. I don't watch WWE just for the main event (often skip it actually). I want a balance of things to watch and Brodus is entertaining. Get over it.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Future prediction, rather obvious one at that:

Johnny Ace has slapped him with a dumb gimmick, in the weeks coming, Brodus will get more and more annoyed and will soon completely snap. He'll cut some promo saying he was sick of being delayed, then when he finally got to debut, he was stuck with being some dumb party guy, now Laurinitis will see the true Brodus Clay.


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Loved t, wwe are trolling the IWC so hard right now and Im finding it hilarious.


----------



## TOM MADISON (Aug 25, 2011)

Human Nature said:


> No, plus I have feet phobia so I was going to hate that either way.
> 
> It's not like I don't like Punk, Ziggler, Bryan etc.
> I just like this awesome f'n gimmick that isn't generic.
> ...





Hemen said:


> Why some people dissapointed if you want to watch a monster heal go watch Brock Lesnar at youtube.
> 
> I for once am happy we got something different this time.


THIS THIS THIS!

The internet community sucks.

It. was. awesome.

Fuck the generic heels, this gimmick can entertain me and shit that song is great! ahahah


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

After letting it sink in a little.. it was pretty damn funny & harmless fun like The Godfather or Rakishi used to be. I can see his gimmick catching on with fans, im sure he'll get a good reaction next week.. either that or this is just a rib on him and they're gonna have him snap and break character turning into a monster heel at some point.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Would anybody honestly have given two shit's if super intense Brodus came out and squashed Curt Hawkins in 90 seconds? We just saw that gimmick with Mark Henry and it ran it's course. We've seen it before and will see it recycled again.

Instead.... we had a wild mythical creature, that many archeologists presumed to be extinct, known as The Funkasaurus appear! 

What do you remember about tonight, honestly? 

- Crybaby Jericho? YAWN 
- Ziggler/Punk/Laurinaitis? YAWN
- Ref botching the finish to the Swagger match? Amusing, but YAWN
- Ryder not being able to change a tire? YAWN
- Funk is on a roll? OH YOU DIDN'T SEE THAT COMING!
- Suplex baby? SAY WHAT!
- Them moves? OH YEAH!

PN News x Funky Kong + Ernest Miller / (Flash Funk - The Godftaher) = *The Funkasaurus*


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

NoLeafClover said:


> I'm torn. Part of me enjoyed it because it was so unexpected and funny...but the other part of me really was looking forward to a modern day Vadar or Bam Bam Bigelow... I guess there's still ample time, but whatever. Quite unexpected.


Well if they actually push him, instead of having a modern day Vader or Bam Bam Bigelow, we could have a modern day Dusty Rhodes or Junkyard Dog.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I still don't know what the hell that was...or what to even think. Part of me liked it...and part of me was just screaming FUCK THIS COMPANY. On this plus side, he seemed into what he doing (whatever he was doing) and still looked good in the ring. Other than that...WHAT? Call me entertained in the weirdest possible way. The downside is I can't help feeling that this is the Brodus Clay we are getting from here on out, and that all that waiting we did was for...well, this. I know, I know, "wait and see where they go with it," but I seriously don't have enough faith in the writers right now to believe this will take a sharp turn of any kind.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

In-fucking-credible is what it was. I rewound my DVR at the next commercial break to watch it again.

This is a great litmus test to find out who watches pro wrestling correctly.


----------



## Big "Pimpin" Chief (Sep 22, 2009)

I just wanna know if they are goin anywhere with this? Or if they have put him in midcard purgatory already.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

el dandy said:


> Would anybody honestly have given two shit's if super intense Brodus came out and squashed Curt Hawkins in 90 seconds? We just saw that gimmick with Mark Henry and it ran it's course. We've seen it before and will see it recycled again.
> 
> Instead.... we had a wild mythical creature, that many archeologists presumed to be extinct, known as The Funkasaurus appear!
> 
> ...


YYYEEEEESSS!!!!!!
I'm so glad there are people that are on the Funk Train! Seriously!
Funkasaurus for life! 
Maybe not the Funk Train, but the Funk Egg? Haha. Since he's a dinosaur and all. 

My only gripe is that WWE'12 will be out of date once again with their serious monster Brodus:lmao:lmao


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Deebow said:


> That was awesome. It seems as if the majority of people on here want Brodus to have a serious character, and I ask why? There is already a generic monster character in the WWE. Not everybody has to be serious. This is pro wrestling for crying out loud. People on here always complain about wrestlers not having big personalities, well here you go. Let's have fun with it.


Probably because the thing that most people remember him by was his final NXT promo, which was one of the best recent serious heel promos. Then there was of course the great vignettes a while back.


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

TOM MADISON said:


> THIS THIS THIS!
> 
> The internet community sucks.
> 
> ...


Nothing personal but I'm not surprised this is coming from a Ryder fan. Who gives a damn if it's going to ruin his career and only provide a couple of chuckles here and there, as long as my guy gets pushed that's all that matters!


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

drunk guy in audience- "Brodus you suck" Brodus- "My BAAD"
SHE-PLEX BABY SHE-PLEX


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

This was an awesome and hilarious move by the WWE. Instead of Monster Heel #1353 debuting, WWE flipped it and we got this 



Great shit.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

I had a good time watching it. I was (sports) entertained so I dont see whats so bad about it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's only 31, he has time.
Plus he's in a new WWE Film so they trust him and are going to push him the right way.
As said many times before, he is going to get over with this gimmick and soon enough turn and get his monster gimmick push.
Calm down, relax, and enjoy the Funk.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

And btw, Brodus only needs a mic to impress the WWE fans. Doesn't matter what his gimmick is. As long as he gets an opportunity on RAW or SmackDown, I trust he will take it and run with it.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

HOLY CRAP!
To the person who suggested Snoop Dogg and George Clinton do a remix of "Somebody Call My Momma"
I just read on Wiki that Brodus was a bodyguard for Snoop!!!
This could actually happen!:lmao:lmao


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

His valets (yes I know who they are) where thick as fuck.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

i liked his gimmick, thumbs up


----------



## DevinB333 (Nov 21, 2011)

I think his gimmick is awesome. It's entertaining, and who really expected anything like this? IT DOES NOT RUIN HIS CREDIBILITY! He can come out and dance and say funny things, but he's still going to dominate everyone in that ring. Guaranteed. None of the other wrestlers will take him seriously, but they'll meet him in the ring and get squashed. I'm jumping on the funk train. ALL ABOARD!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

His new gimmick is awesome, haha.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I just feel that there's way too much faith in WWE going on here in this thread. On what grounds do you think he'll "get over then get a gimmick change" and not just have creative tell him that they have nothing for him? WWE could fuck up a wet dream.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Theproof said:


> Nothing personal but I'm not surprised this is coming from a Ryder fan. Who gives a damn if it's going to ruin his career and only provide a couple of chuckles here and there, as long as my guy gets pushed that's all that matters!


Looks like I'll have to repost this a few times: 



> I don't think anybody thought Rocky Miavia was going to be The Rock, or Stunning Steve Austin was going to be Stone Cold Steve Austin. How about the cape wearing, british talking Hunter Heart Helmsley?
> 
> Advice to everybody who think's his career is over: GIVE IT SOME FUCKIN' TIME!


Just because he's not a monster heel now, doesn't mean he can't be in the future.


----------



## Your_Solution (Apr 28, 2008)

Brodus Clay in one match got as over as anyone on raw outside Punk/Cena/Ryder. The man is going to get cheered like crazy, and when he eventually turns heel, dropping the gimmick and angering the fans in the process, it'll be fantastic.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> Just because he's not a monster heel now, doesn't mean he can't be in the future.


This isn't a good point though because there's been a HELL OF A LOT more people with bad gimmicks that just failed and did nothing than people that were repackaged and got over. Kane was a dentist at one time too, that doesn't mean the dentist shit didn't suck. Konnan was Max Moon, Justin Credible wrestled with a jockstrap on his head...


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

his new gimmick is cool, but its like a visera of a couple years ago. Is he gonna be moved to smakcdown and hit on lillian garcia ?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm all for the gimmick change now that Naomi is finally on TV.


----------



## BBoiz94 (Feb 20, 2011)

Have anyone called his momma yet? 
On a serious note, is he now a heel or a face?


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Look at his gimmick! His career is already over! He will never be a main eventer with this stupid gimmick, he should be a dominate heel, not a british man. Stupid WWE ruining his career. It's all over!*

I'm just trying to prove a point to you people that just because Clay's gimmick is over the top, doesn't mean his career is over.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I laughed hard


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

Walk-In said:


> This isn't a good point though because there's been a HELL OF A LOT more people with bad gimmicks that just failed and did nothing than people that were repackaged and got over. Kane was a dentist at one time too, that doesn't mean the dentist shit didn't suck. Konnan was Max Moon, Justin Credible wrestled with a jockstrap on his head...


True. But here's the thing, Brodus is very agile and quick on his feet as a big man. He also has good mic skills and charisma. I think he would work very well as a face and as a heel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If nothing else, this thread has taught me that no one actually reads the replies in the threads here, they just aimlessly reply to the thread title.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

itssoeasy23 said:


> *Look at his gimmick! His career is already over! He will never be a main eventer with this stupid gimmick, he should be a dominate heel, not a british man. Stupid WWE ruining his career. It's all over!*
> 
> I'm just trying to prove a point to you people that just because Clay's gimmick is over the top, doesn't mean his career is over.


Minor nitpick... he was never British, he was the Connecticut blue blood.


----------



## Weatherguesser (Dec 1, 2011)

It's garbage like this debut that makes me wonder if WWE wants to damage their own product. This was embarrassing and immensely stupid.


----------



## gmount (Sep 26, 2011)

what an absolute joke..


----------



## VegasNelly (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm a bit shocked that so many here are on board with this gimmick. Granted, there currently aren't many gimmick characters on the roster so having any gimmick is considered somewhat "fresh", but what they did to BC is just awful.

We've been fed video packages of a dominant monster and instead got a dancing fat guy. What's so great about that? Was it funny? Hell yeah it was, but we were all laughing AT him, not with him. He could have come out, took a dump in each hand and starting juggling, calling himself the Mud Juggler and the gimmick would have been "fresh and new", but it doesn't make it "genius".

Hoping this is just part of a storyline where BC goes after Big Johnny for screwing with him (holding him back, making him come out in a ridiculous gimmick) and then he becomes the monster he was supposed to be.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

I think this is magagement's revenge on Brodus. He'll return to normal in a couple of weeks or months at worst.


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

Funkasaurus Rex vs. Sexual Chocolate at WM.

Book it.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

If you can't enjoy a dancing fat guy with a obnoxious look, loads of talent and charisma all wrapped into one over the top gimmick, then I have no clue why you are watching professional wrestling.


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

I just seen Raw and I must admit my jaw hit the floor when I saw the Funkasaurus came out, at first I was watching it through my fingers as I covered my face in embarassment for him but then it started to grow on me somewhat. Im not sure if they plan to keep this gimmick or if Vince just loves to make the IWC errupt but even though im a little undecided on wether or not I like it yet one things for sure it was both shocking and memorable and it was about as unpredictable as anything in WWE ever in my memory anyway.


----------



## dietjuice (Feb 18, 2011)

At 1st I fpalm but then I :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

itssoeasy23 said:


> If you can't enjoy a dancing fat guy with a obnoxious look, loads of talent and charisma all wrapped into one over the top gimmick, then I have no clue why you are watching professional wrestling.


You mean WWE. Why people are watching WWE. There's a world of difference between WWE and professional wrestling. I just watched Wrestle Kingdom VI and you know what? It wasn't a great show, but it had a lot of in-ring wrestling. There were some gimmicks and characters but at the end of the day, it was about what happened *IN* the ring, not walking to it. WWE has always pretty much been about everything that isn't from bell-to-bell, sans a few great matches throughout the years. It's more about the glitz, glam and show.

I'm not against comedy characters. I like Eric Young in TNA. It's just comedy doesn't draw. It historically hasn't ever drawn in pro-wrestling. The Rock is a funny guy but when it came time for big shows, like building up a Wrestlemania, The Rock became a lot more serious. Brodus just debuted this gimmick three weeks before Royal Rumble, after having his hype returned for like three months. It just doesn't make a lot of sense and reeks of bad timing.


----------



## TiagoBarbosa (Aug 8, 2011)

MA BAD, i LOLed when he said this.

A fresh funky gimmick, i like this.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

Somebody call my momma!


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Can we just take a second to acknowledge the fact that "Melina vs Alicia Fox" was the first TE contestant to not only get a WWE contract, but to debut on TV. Raw at that.

*moment's silence for my sanity*


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Your_Solution said:


> Brodus Clay in one match got as over as anyone on raw outside Punk/Cena/Ryder. The man is going to get cheered like crazy, and when he eventually turns heel, dropping the gimmick and angering the fans in the process, it'll be fantastic.


Yeah, that's what's going to happen me thinks. I bet the monster gimmick will come down the line after he gets over with this.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

TankOfRate said:


> Can we just take a second to acknowledge the fact that "Melina vs Alicia Fox" was the first TE contestant to not only get a WWE contract, but to debut on TV. Raw at that.
> 
> *moment's silence for my sanity*


You should have expected this the moment it was announced that she was already in FCW before the show had even finished airing.

Don't worry, she'll be safe under the protection of Funkasaurus.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

At first, when he came out with his entrace, I was:









And then after the squash, I was:









WWE with their continuity issues.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

This is a shorter version but the best quality, definitely using it as a ringtone!
Hopefully the full version is out on itunes next week so it can be on youtube.




Will somebody PLEASE call my momma!
I love the James Brown imitation, it's too awesome.
This is actually a great Funk tune!
Love the break down of "Funk is on a roll, got to let it go!"


----------



## evoked21 (Feb 23, 2011)

WTF.. i choked on my yogurt when the music hits....

this is 101% different from the promo. but could be a brilliant move because the anticipation of a monster heel has died down.

damn... Brodus Clay = 2012's Godfather HoHoHo train.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

I loved it.

A monster with a difference.

"You weren't expecting this"

"My Bad"

HAHAHA!!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

JoseDRiveraTCR7 said:


> The WWE ruined his career and they don't care. What decade does Vince think we're in? When was the last time someone used the word "Funk"?
> 
> I'm going to enjoy this for as long as possible. It's only amusing because of how fucked he is.


Mark "Sexual Chocolate" Henry says hello.

This gimmick won't ruin his career - in fact, when he turns heel down the road and drops it, he is gonna get major heat


----------



## Geeve (Dec 16, 2007)

Maybe this is some weird punishment for blabbing on Twitter about his debut, or it's some warped genius, people were into it like Goldust curiosity.


----------



## rennlc (Feb 22, 2011)

****ing love this.


----------



## Macharius (Oct 6, 2011)

It was like I had just been slapped to the face. I was just stunned, I couldn't comprehend what was in front of me after all of those promos as him as a monster and he rolls down to straight from Planet Funk.

But got big vibes of Mark Henry's "Sexual Chocolate" gimmick, and with his push as a monster heel. I don't think the WWE wanted another just yet. So we got grandmaster funk.


----------



## kennedy=god (May 12, 2007)

Greatness. What a debut (Or re-debut).

I can't believe people are actually disappointed by his debut. Who honestly wanted to endure yet another generic monster heel go threw months of pointless squash matches before being crushed and made irrelevant by Cena/Orton/Punk/HHH? We've seen it all before countless times. This is something i didn't expect at all, Brodus actually plays the character well and the entrance music is "Here comes the monaaayyyyyy" level awesomeness. Well done WWE


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

I liked it.
Laurinaitis the past weeks, Brodus Clay this week have provided some fun in the show.
Only if you take it too seriously, you can be mad at it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll give the WWE credit for running with this. They could've easily went with the "Monster Heel" gimmick for the 100th time. I wouldn't be surprised if Clay himself said he wanted to do this and picked this gimmick.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

that was fucking epic! 

" my bad " " suplex baby " i loled so much that i almost cried


----------



## Hydra (Feb 22, 2011)

That was fucking cringeworthy. I fast-forwarded through the whole thing. Good job WWE, you fucked another decent wrestler.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

People wouldn't be talking this much if he would have went out there as the generic monster heel and squashed Hawkins.
This thread would be 10 pages of "cool" and that's about it. 
Instead of the 37 pages it has generated.
Now he has the attention of everyone, good or bad, he has your attention.
And once he turns into that monster heel it will be more effective.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

Also it's like WWE realizes that wrestlers need to have distinguable *characters* again to seperate themselves from that other guy in trunks.


It can only help Clay.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

I like this gimmick its more interesting then monster heel any day.


----------



## HullKogan (Feb 22, 2010)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MOMMA!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Oh my goodness!
I just realized he said "My Bad" cause he was replying to a fan who said "You Suck Brodus" :lmao:lmao:lmao
That makes him even better! Fave Five fo sho!

SHEE WAAH!!!!!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

TheRockPwnsAll said:


> That was fucking cringeworthy. I fast-forwarded through the whole thing. Good job WWE, you fucked another decent wrestler.


Glad to see I wasn't the only one who fast-forwarded the segment. 


Once I saw the dancers, I immediately thought "WRESTLECRAP MOMENT" and I was right. That debut made the ShockMaster's debut look Good in comparison. fpalm




And some posters call R-TRUTH's current TWEENER(face?) Character....cringeworthy? The man has NOTHING on the "Funkasaurus". good lord.... :no:


I mean....I'm all for unpredictability but it shouldn't equal to pure stupidity. So what if he would be a Generic Monster-heel...THAT'S WHAT HE IS(or should be). This whole thing is stupid and has ruined any real shot at creating something really special with Brodus. Thanks a bunch, Vince. 



(oh and Ricardo is GOD, btw. But please to the person('Winning', I think) who says for R-Truth to "fuck off" in the Raw Discussion Thread, that Segment was, to be fair, 60% Truth 40% Ricardo followed by the predictable Miz attack after it was over. I would love to see these two interact EVERY FUCKING WEEK, as far as I'm concerned.)


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

While I thought it was hilarious, Brodus looked awesome as Del Rio's bodyguard. Seems like Brodus is gonna go to jobber status real quick.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Somebody call Ernest Miller's lawyer.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Smoogle said:


> those dancers god damn those BOOTYS





Flawlessstuff said:


> I just realzied he is with Naomi and the girl who thinks Melina VS. Alicia fox is the greatest match of all time.


I know! It took me a second and a re-watch. 



chronoxiong said:


> At first, when he came out with his entrace, I was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've long suggested hiring a person whose sole responsibility is continuity. You can still do everything you want to do, but they're watching the details.

Honestly, I've watched it a couple of times trying to figure it out (I had to DVR RAW tonight), and then I realized that I didn't need to figure it out. I'll just watch and see, for now. I did laugh (and shake my head) when he said, "Should I get him?" Cole and Lawler were laughing through the whole thing.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Ok after reading through 38 pages of omg, the sky is falling, this is the worst thing to happen to the kid, my god waaaaaa...you people cry a lot, and need someone to call your mamas so you can get some love
1. I want to buy a brodus sweat suit on wwe.com right now
2. This was amazing, when that guy screammed "you suck" and he goes my bad, i fucking lost it
3. Its sports entertainment! I'm tired of seeing guys go argh mad kill destroy...i am a robot
4. Umm does this not prove to you all that the guy can do anything, he is going to kill it with this gimmick, and when he turns down the road, he will kill it with that gimmick, the kid is young
5. If he won the royal rumble this year, i would loose my mind, it would be amazing, not just for the kid, but the amount of hate to read through here.
6. I like him so much i'm thinking about buying a lifetime membership, not for the t-shirt, but just so i can add a BC sig!


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

He's about 2-3 decades to late with this gimmick. Someone get him a time machine and he'll be set. As of right now I am saying his career is dead. Nice job wwe.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Ok after reading through 38 pages of omg, the sky is falling, this is the worst thing to happen to the kid, my god waaaaaa...you people cry a lot, and need someone to call your mamas so you can get some love
> 1. I want to buy a brodus sweat suit on wwe.com right now
> 2. This was amazing, when that guy screammed "you suck" and he goes my bad, i fucking lost it
> 3. Its sports entertainment! I'm tired of seeing guys go argh mad kill destroy...i am a robot
> ...




^ well hey! No one is hatin' on you for liking it. 

There are many who do but there quite a few(like me) who don't.

In my eyes, they turned Brodus Clay who SHOULD'VE been a human-wrecking ball into *A JOKE.*


----------



## RandySavagesShades (Apr 4, 2011)

Seriously, as soon as the announcer said the words "funkasuarus" I fast forwarded the whole thing, WTF have they done? Seriously? My jaw was literally on the floor with a face that looked like I'd been slapped by a giraffe.


----------



## JeremyCB23 (Dec 30, 2009)

Another great thing, is the wwe facebook, the brodus match they posted got more likes and comments then every other segment combined!


----------



## greyknight90 (Mar 7, 2010)

...What did I just see?! 

I wonder if this is part of a storyline. Weren't they gonna run with a Brodus Clay being underutilised, thus leading to a bigger, meaner, angrier Brodus? Hopefully this is just a gimmick within a gimmick, a kayfabe bad role given to him by the bosses which will lead to him getting violent. If this isn't a reason to become a rampaging monster (although not a Funkasaurus), I don't know what is. 

If that is indeed the case, well done WWE. You've trolled us well. If it isn't just part of a storyline and this is his genuine gimmick. Well then... 

HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Another great thing, is the wwe facebook, the brodus match they posted got more likes and comments then every other segment combined!


That's the power of the FUNK right dere!


----------



## Chihuahua10 (May 6, 2011)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Another great thing, is the wwe facebook, the brodus match they posted got more likes and comments then every other segment combined!


Great, Laurinaitis will lead the new golden age as he said, and not CM Punk trying to be sarcastic and funny.

:agree:

Make Del Rio a face trolling some heels. 

Bring back the fun(k) to the shows.

They are enough place for both fun and serious wrestling matchs.


----------



## Tronnik (Feb 4, 2011)

My favorite Raw moment in awhile excluding Jericho. That shit cracked me up. 

We don't need another Mark Henry people.

Somebody call my momma.


----------



## Fargerov (Sep 20, 2011)

I loved his "debut" but i'm sure you can work that out by my sig...


----------



## Mr. Excitement (Jan 2, 2012)

I thought it was brilliant myself.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Ok after reading through 38 pages of omg, the sky is falling, this is the worst thing to happen to the kid, my god waaaaaa...you people cry a lot, and need someone to call your mamas so you can get some love
> 1. I want to buy a brodus sweat suit on wwe.com right now
> 2. This was amazing, when that guy screammed "you suck" and he goes my bad, i fucking lost it
> 3. Its sports entertainment! I'm tired of seeing guys go argh mad kill destroy...i am a robot
> ...


Eh, he's 31. Not really "young" but Batista worked & he was older. He's certainly not a kid.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Ringtone Engaged!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

greyknight90 said:


> ...What did I just see?!
> 
> I wonder if this is part of a storyline. Weren't they gonna run with a Brodus Clay being underutilised, thus leading to a bigger, meaner, angrier Brodus? Hopefully this is just a gimmick within a gimmick, a kayfabe bad role given to him by the bosses which will lead to him getting violent. If this isn't a reason to become a rampaging monster (although not a Funkasaurus), I don't know what is.
> 
> ...


What do you mean "HAHAHAHHAAAH!"? 

What you should mean is "F.U. VINCE!!" :cuss:


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

I love how glenwo2 thinks R-Truth playing a lunatic who talks to invisible children and cracks cornball jokes is pure wrestling gold while Brodus Clay playing a funky dancing big man is the worst thing ever in the history of the universe.

I think you might be an R-Truth mark bro.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> I love how glenwo2 thinks R-Truth playing a lunatic who talks to invisible children and cracks cornball jokes is pure wrestling gold while Brodus Clay playing a funky dancing big man is the worst thing ever in the history of the universe.
> 
> *I think you might be an R-Truth mark bro.*


Now what in the world would give you THAT idea? 


It's not like I have an avatar and sig of him or something.... 




But in all seriousness, I really cringed watching Brodus come out. I was expecting him to be a MONSTER Wrecking-ball and I got the love-child of the Godfather and Viscera instead. The level of FAIL I just witnessed is just too much, you know?


----------



## Wryder (Dec 4, 2011)

What...the fuck...was that?

I never knew it was possible to bury someone while pushing them.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Oh come on, it was epic! NONE of you expected that. Not a single one of you. WWE surprised you. It was entertaining, it was something new, it was flashy. Though it might not get him into any "major storyline", it sure as hell will keep the midcards entertaining and that's the whole point.

Though I've gotta say, I hope they don't play too much on that "call yo momma" and actually make him look _a bit_ serious. We don't want another Cena squashing people while not even bothered


----------



## Mr. Excitement (Jan 2, 2012)

All aboard the funkwagon.  :mark:


----------



## Curmudgeonist (Dec 11, 2011)

I'd much rather see something fun and entertaining like this than a poor mid-card Mark Henry clone. I fucking loved it, I'd wager the live crowds will too. I have no issues with something that's just...fun. I got up and marked the fuck out when that music hit, and I don't give a shit if his career is apparently dead as of now. It's different, and it's fun, so I don't care. I love it.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lidodido said:


> Oh come on, it was epic! NONE of you expected that. Not a single one of you. WWE surprised you. It was entertaining, it was something new, it was flashy. Though it might not get him into any "major storyline", it sure as hell will keep the midcards entertaining and that's the whole point.
> 
> Though I've gotta say, I hope they don't play too much on that "call yo momma" and actually make him look _a bit_ serious. We don't want another Cena squashing people while not even bothered


Of course NONE of us expected it. It was stupid and wrestlecrap-worthy. 

It's nice that it entertained others but for some(like me), it was like "There goes Brodus's career."


I mean just what the hell were all those VIGNETTES for anyway? I'm talking about the earlier ones with Brodus being advertised as a monster...

Perhaps he really *is* being punished for his twitter comments but putting him in THAT get-up doing a fat-man's version of the Godfather/Flash-Funk gimmick is a bit too extreme for a punishment, IMO.


And someone mentioned that it might have been Brodus's idea....I seriously doubt Brodus had this in mind. I mean he wasn't exactly in the position to make requests as to what gimmick he would use to the Creative team.


----------



## Revil Fox (Mar 16, 2010)

Wryder said:


> What...the *funk*...was that?
> 
> I never knew it was possible to bury someone while pushing them.


I fixed that for you.


----------



## ²circle (Mar 1, 2011)

The Funkasauras L. O. Fucking. L.

Fair play to him, he can sure back it up in the ring.

I thought it was hilarious.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

glenwo2 said:


> Of course NONE of us expected it. It was stupid and wrestlecrap-worthy.
> 
> It's nice that it entertained others but for some(like me), it was like "There goes Brodus's career."
> 
> ...


Plans change bro. Where exactly do you see a place for a monster heel on Raw right now?


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

I expected what everyone expected, a bland monster heel, yet another in WWE's arsenal even though I'm already a Brodus Clay mark.

When he debuted I was almost in a rage, as if they'd ruined him forever.

The entire portion of the show with him though, I was in stitches. He was hilarious, and (you might want to sit down for this one), different. Yes, I said different. What some of you may view as horrible writing from WWE Creative, I view as actual creativity.

They completely spun the WWE's audience around with Brodus' new gimmick and, don't lie, it ENTERTAINED. So many possibilities have just opened up because the WWE has done something fresh, and I for one tip my hat to that.

Whether or not it works out in the end isn't under a sole fan's jurisdiction though because I do see the negative impact that this could have on Brodus, but the crowd seemed into it, and so did Brodus. I hope this goes on for a long time.


----------



## Nitromalta (Jul 27, 2011)

another stupid debut from the wwe


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Of course NONE of us expected it. It was stupid and wrestlecrap-worthy.
> 
> It's nice that it entertained others but for some(like me), it was like "There goes Brodus's career."
> 
> ...


Sure it might have been his idea. They don't go "Hey we're gonna push you, what gimmick do you want?" and then they answer "Well I want to be a funkasaurus from Planet Funk" and they go "Sure". If you want a push you have to come with a good idea. Have you considered that the whole Twitter-thing might have been a work? Or that they anyways realized that they both had Mark Henry and Kane as monster heels right now. One more would just be stupid.

Give it time. They might blow it, or make it really interesting depending on how they book him.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

couldn't stop laughing until he left the ring after the match. that was awesome. Brodus Clay is the Bob Sapp of WWE. the dancing moves, the facial expressions, everything reminds me of Bob Sapp. it was hilarious the way he was kicking Hawkins' ass while dancing and making stupid faces. for a guy his size, he moves very well. the best thing WWE has done in a long time. I think it will be a huge success if they make him squash heels while dancing. like a mixture of Big Show and Santino, a monster comedy act face. awesome.


----------



## Kananite 316 (Jan 3, 2012)

The Funkasaurus... And here I was expecting a big, intimidating monster heel guy. And we get that... Interesting.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

I loved it, and I don't know why. As soon as Justin Roberts said "From Planet Funk" I started laughing and didn't stop until the match was over.

All hail the Funkasaurus,










My bad.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979 (Sep 8, 2009)

Can he get Ricardo to be his ring announcer?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

He could be Bipolar and come out as the monster next week or be another Charlie Haas and come out as something totally different. I feel kinda sorry for him cuz obviously he is being punished but i love the way he tried to make it all workout. The guy moves good for a big guy lol


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Shining_Wizard1979 said:


> Can he get Ricardo to be his ring announcer?


My body couldn't handle that.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

he reminded me of this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Wq0YdbHlxo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUgJ9hEufGU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TiVkDaVLUEg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7H2wkjjS7l4

and this guy is a huge star in Japan.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

WOW i didn't watch RAW but i just seen this clip, What the hell can i say...... I've lost faith in the WWE..... Seriously is this a joke.

This gimmick goes in the same category as the gobbledy gooker, The Goon & Doink.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

This thread would be 5 pages if it was generic angry heel Brodus Clay squashing someone. Instead, it's over 40 pages. WWE succeeds again.


----------



## Woo-Woo-Woo (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok .. where is this kid going? He won't even be a mid carder champ with this gimmick


----------



## BreakTheWallsDown2 (Sep 5, 2009)

Unfortunately for him, I always thought he was more of an R-kelly guy... you know... I think I can fly.


----------



## Apokolips (Nov 24, 2011)

Where is Planet Funk?


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

I laughed, was quite refreshing from just unveiling another monster wrestler.


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

Funkasaurus from Planet Funk.....to work with Johnny "Funkman" Ace?

I see where that's gonna go...


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

Apokolips said:


> Where is Planet Funk?


In the Funk Galaxy, herp derp duh! 
You have to reach deep down in your soul to get there. 
Pure Funk is hard to obtain for the ones that can't feel it!


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

fuckign awfull gimmick, after all these debut promos i thought he would be a superheavyweight monster like vader or markhenry. this some kind of godfather/goldust gimmick, it;s awfull. WWE is trolling us seriously


----------



## makeyourownhistory (Nov 21, 2011)

This was freaking hilarious, I've never laughed harder!


----------



## Scorpion95 (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolute genius. Absolute funking genius.


----------



## JBL_Wrestling_God (Mar 18, 2008)

Gimmick was a fucking joke. Somebody call your momma? OH GOD....

If you are a Brodus Clay fan than you should be very frustrated at the moment because there's no way he's going anywhere with this gimmick. If this gimmick makes it a year without being stale than I would call that an accomplishment. What the fuck is WWE thinking with this moron? Keep him on Raw please because it will just add on top of everything Smackdown is outclassing them with at the moment. Everything besides Daniel Bryan that is but he's on both shows currently so Raw is a lose lose situation. The only positive about Raw tonight was Chris Jericho and Kane's promo.


----------



## Gin (Apr 11, 2008)

I laughed and I like the guy.

But it's so easy to make him credible again. Let him rock that gimmick for some time, then give him his old music back and let him go like "I was forced by the management to do that"-kind of heel. Done.


----------



## Fufflefuff (Oct 12, 2007)

I laughed out loud at this one. I mean, I feel bad for him, horrible going-nowhere-fast gimmick already puts his future endeavours in clear sight but it's just carwreck fascinating to actually see it on the screen.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I loved this, I was looking forward to the IWC reaction. He was brilliant haha, i like the way he talks trash and just his demeanour... i look forward to seeing where this goes


----------



## hookupskid85 (Sep 19, 2011)

It's about as bad as disco inferno.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Did anyone else think of this?










Brodus is Earl.


----------



## seanyboyuk (Jun 17, 2007)

The new era of rikishi has arrived.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

People need to lighten the hell up, it's not like Brodus Clay was for sure going to be a great monster heel. Ernest The Cat Miller's music and Clay saying stuff during his matches? Amazing. "Oopsie my bad", "Chapow!", "Suplex!". He can easily get over with this. Then if they want they can also easily just turn him back into a monster heel. Chill people.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

JBL_Wrestling_God said:


> Gimmick was a fucking joke. Somebody call your momma? OH GOD....
> 
> If you are a Brodus Clay fan than you should be very frustrated at the moment because there's no way he's going anywhere with this gimmick. If this gimmick makes it a year without being stale than I would call that an accomplishment. What the fuck is WWE thinking with this moron? Keep him on Raw please because it will just add on top of everything Smackdown is outclassing them with at the moment. Everything besides Daniel Bryan that is but he's on both shows currently so Raw is a lose lose situation. The only positive about Raw tonight was Chris Jericho and Kane's promo.


Yeah, they should of gone with the totally original route of having a big angry guy squash people. It was doing wonders the first six months.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

I marked.

Lets have a new HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO TRAIN


----------



## Rua (Nov 22, 2010)

I liked it, but, Clay needs to get himself some rhythm or I'm never going to buy into the Funk.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

Not sure if this guy is getting punished.


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

As soon as justin roberts said planet funk i was like WTF have they done.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Apokolips said:


> WOW i didn't watch RAW but i just seen this clip, What the hell can i say...... I've lost faith in the WWE..... Seriously is this a joke.
> 
> This gimmick goes in the same category as the gobbledy gooker, The Goon & Doink.


Not it doesn't at all, lighten the hell up. Rikishi, Grand Master Sexay, Ernest Miller, Scotty 2 Hotty anyone? This will get Clay over, just watch. Better than generic monster heel no. 12341424


----------



## CrystalFissure (Jun 7, 2011)

Brodus Clay is awesome. I hope he gets over real quick.


----------



## Joseph29 (Apr 26, 2011)

It seems the WWE did a complete 360 from all the videos they played the weeks before his debut. In the videos he was all serious and now we have the 2014 version of Rikishi. 

And althought I don't really like the gimmick I think it will be successful. And I thought it was pretty funny when he was talking during the match. SUPLEX BABY! My bad!


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

HAAAAAhahahaHA.. Somebody call his mama.. LOL what a joke!


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

I found him funny and i think he should get a different funny gimmick at each of his matches. I missed this kind of entertaining randomness mixed with ridicule. I LOVE him.


----------



## YouThinkUKnowMe (Mar 28, 2011)

That was about the funniest thing I've seen out of the WWE...maybe ever. Partially because I know a lot of the IWC was looking forward to seeing this guy's heel abilities and he comes out with a left field gimmick. Mostly because it was just flat out hilarious. Some of those gyrations were hysterical. 

With one few minute match, at least for the moment, I'm looking forward to next week's Raw for Brodus Clay moreso than anything the WWE's offering up right now on any brand. Yeah, Cena/Ryder/Kane is pretty interesting and I'm looking forward to Jericho finally opening his mouth...but damn, bring on the FUNKASAURUS!

SEE HOW I GIT HIM?

SHWAAAHHHH!!!!

SHYEEEEAHHH!!!!


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*I laughed*


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

I can totally imagine ... Broduuuuuuuus of the funk!!!


----------



## McMahonHelmsleyEra (Sep 22, 2011)

You know the more I watch his re-debut the more I love it, I honestly had zero interest in Brodus and really couldnt have cared less about his return, I like everyone expected another generic monster heel and was like meh... but the Funkasaurus is excellent I must admit. The first time I watched I was covering my face but after the initial shock it is really damn good and his being vocal in the ring was awesome, looking forward to seeing more of him now so grats to creative for making me care about a talent which I wouldnt have otherwise. Somebody call my mamma!


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

That was so memorable! I just love how they built him up with these epic serious videos, and then... "from Planet Funk!" ROFL My most re=watched WWE moment since the Punk shoot! I love it, and Brodus is so charismatic! I think he'll make it work, punishment or not. Somebody call his mamma!


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

All we need is Taz back singing along "Somebody call my mama".

One of the few times I found Taz entertaining on commentary.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Best debut ever. Seriously lol. Completely unexpected and just miles away from what we were all expecting. I for one am glad that he isn't going to be some generic monster. He has a fucking pimp daddy character!! :lmao :lmao :lmao I'll be watching him next week. Mission accomplished.


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

*Do you like the Funkasaurus gimmick?*

The sole purpose of this thread is for the poll to be merged by the mods to the actual discussion thread (if possible) 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Brodus sold the hell out this gimmick. The way he moved, the way he talked to the crowd, and Hawkins. The guy has special lighting and an entrance that makes him stand out.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

One step closer the The Troll Era. Vince must have a permanent trollface


----------



## mistrymachine (Nov 13, 2010)

I lol'd at the entrance, but completely fell about laughing at the end of the dance with the pyro and he just turns to the crowd saying "Oh, you didn't see that coming!"


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Its nice tbh.. Its nice to see WWE trying something new and not the same old big, bad, angry monster thing they do with every big wrestler. Its refreshing imo, The return of the colorful characters is most welcomed. I personally dont think I will ever be a Brodus Clay fan ever, but I never liked Godfather or Val Venis either, but they did pretty good in the midcard back in the AE. So yea, it is refreshing and was unpredictable.


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Do you like the Funkasaurus gimmick?*

No..Brodus is a joke like Hurricane and Eugene now


----------



## WashingtonD (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Do you like the Funkasaurus gimmick?*

Was awesome, anyone who hated it got trolled by Big Johnny


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Do you like the Funkasaurus gimmick?*

Its a more colourful character and it seems creative dept. did not take the same old "Monster route" which is good imo. Besides that, I have no interest in Brodus Clay.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Wow amazing debut. Completely unexpected and i laughed out loud. WWE entertained me on raw, thank you.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Great debut. :gun: at generic characters. This is GOOD old school thinking.


----------



## TheGreatOne1991 (Feb 22, 2011)

When the Announcer said 'from Planet Funk' and 'The Funkersarus' and his music hit. I was 100% sure it was a joke and Johnny Ace was going to come out and joke about it.

When I realised it actually was Brodus Clay I couldn't believe my eyes.

Best segement of RAW I've seen in a while. I loved it.


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

I missed Raw tonight so when I read the results online I facepalmed. But then I saw a clip on YouTube and Brodus really pulls it off well and I thought it was awesome. I love how he really gets into and stays in character during the match. Him shouting random stuff out made it actually fun to watch him squash Hawkins.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

I just realized that his gimmick is that he's Percy Watson.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

it was awesome. when justin roberts said that.. so unexpected.

he reminds me of godfather and rikishi, and those guys were both over as hell! so i think this was actually a smart idea.. he was good at it so i think hes gonna be over like a mofo in no time.

ive been saying for TIME angry(angry for no reason) generic heels are beyond boring now.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

People keep bringing up Godfather, but Funkasaurus owes more to Dusty Rhodes and Rikishi.


----------



## Keezers (Dec 19, 2009)

I LOVE IT! I hope he continues to be a threat like Rikishi was, there's nothing wrong with being a funloving guy who can dominate people in the ring.

The royal rumble will be amazing!


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

I dont remember when I last laughed so hard at something the WWE had done. when I heard he was going to be showing up on Raw I was pretty doubting it, when it was confirmed on raw that he was going to debut i was feelign something wasnt quite right.

nothing at all expected me for what was going to happen, first when the announcer said "from planet funk" i raised an eye brow. then when "funkosaurus" was mentioned I seriously thought this cant be clay. Then when his name was mentioned and that music hit I had this blank look on my face for two seconds until I saw Brodus Clay and started balling with laughter. There was tears dripping down my face , it was so awesome.

Seriously this is probably the funniest thing the WWE has done in ages. Brodus' character remind sme of a cross between the godfather and Mick Foleys' Dude Love character with added Sexual Chocolate in there. Totally cool character.

I been dying for some colourful new gimmicks in the WWE for a long time now, I have been saying it on several of my posts about how WWE need to go back to the Golden era type characters to give superstars more character development. And this is it, so while I do feel the WWe trolled us a bit. I found this really well done and funy and cant wait to see where the WWE go with it.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

As soon as he walked out I got an image in my head of Vince sitting backstage pissing himself laughing like the rest of us lol. I personally loved it. His mannerisms in the ring were :lmao :lmao as well. Should I get him? :lmao


----------



## Clued (Nov 22, 2011)

I like it, not 'main event' like it.

But entertaining mid-card dominator type thing.

It's a nice tribute to the colorful characters of the 80's while at the same time a tribute to TOO COOL in the 90's/early 2k


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Now I wait the Brodus Clay living in a boiler room and Brodus Jack 







Seriously Brodus Clay is awesome and he must get a multiple personnality gimmick with two or three different gimmicks.

- Funkasaurus
- Brodus Clay as a destructive heel
- Normal Brodus Clay

He is able to speak, to cut promo and to fight, I am sure he can do that.


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

I pray that this was John Lauranitus' idea for him and it eventually turns out that Clay is doing the gimmick despite secretly hating it, and he soon becomes a monster and strikes out at Lauranitus. It may well be funny, but it aint gonna take him anywhere. A few years to late.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Funkasaurus baby yeah!!!

Brodus totally embraced his character last night.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

I literally screamed 'what the fuck', when I saw him come out with dancers.

He's next Rikishi in the making.


----------



## nater89 (May 14, 2009)

Hated the entrance, but absolutely loved the in ring persona. Change that entrance a bit and you have yourself something special. I was hoping for a longer match because he entertains the shit out of me while he's wrestling.


----------



## kevcampbell (May 6, 2011)

kane needs to kill that funkasaurus


----------



## KingLeno (Jan 5, 2012)

I want Naomi wrestling, not dancing with the Funkasaurus, oh well


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

"Shoud I get him?"

"My Bad"

LOL awesome.


----------



## Y2J Problem (Dec 17, 2007)

Marked out for the music.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

SOSheamus said:


> I pray that this was John Lauranitus' idea for him and it eventually turns out that Clay is doing the gimmick despite secretly hating it, and he soon becomes a monster and strikes out at Lauranitus. It may well be funny, but it aint gonna take him anywhere. A few years to late.


It will take him somewhere. He will most likely beat mid carders and low cards in many months untill he gets a main event push and then i can see him getting a main event gimmick.
We already have a monster heel and that's Kane and Mark Henry that's enough. 

Him having a mid card gimmic for some time is great too, because then he won't get pushed too fast like Brock was. 

kevcampbell : The man from planet funk will and can beat the shit out of Kane : D 

mr cricket : Nope, he is more talented than Rikishi i see him getting a main event gimmick in a year or so. But til then i will enjoy this gimmick of his.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

he needs a Kozlov type of push. squash every jobber on the roster. enter the RR early and eliminate 2 or 3 losers(Mahal, DiBiase, Gabriel, Kidd, etc) before getting eliminated by a credible guy(Sheamus?) or by a group of people. keep squashing jobbers and beat Ryder at WM becoming US champion. he is the one of the few guys that are scary and funny at the same time.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

The guy really busted his ass to get this gimmick over.


----------



## urca (Aug 4, 2011)

THAT WAS FREAKIN FUNNY,I LMFAO'D WHEN I'VE SEEN HIM LOL.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

He really showed some showmamship charisma out there.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

It was awesome, had me laughing throughout the match. Brodus Clay is now gonna be one of the highlights of RAW.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Fuck, that was hilarious, might be a bit silly, but, about time we got some outrageous gimmicks, Brodus pulled it off surprisingly well, furthermore, they've done the monster heel run with Henry recently, so Clay would have been boring in a run like that


----------



## HitItLikeABongoDru (Dec 31, 2011)

SUPLEX BABY SHEEWAH!


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

also, get the bella's in with him instead of those 2 randoms, then you have a winner


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

I am COMPLETELY TORN! On one hand I am saddened that my anticipation of the monster Brodus Clay will not be coming to rival Zack Ryder for the US strap. Brodus as a monster heel is tremendous because he can talk and has charisma- most monsters are bland. On the other hand, his new gimmick is pure entertainment gold. He still dominated the match and had fun doing it. This is a change in what we are all accustom to. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Random h8ter "YOU SUCK BRODUS"

Brodus: "My bad"

Amazing!


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

I just watched it again, and it's even funnier the second time. I picked up some things this time like the crowd cheering when Hawkins had him in a waistlock and he did his "stirring the kool-aid" dance move :lmao and I now realize he was saying "my bad" to the guy who said he sucked :lmao

SHEEWAHH!!! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

"You didn't see that coming"


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

Resurected


----------



## Rocky_e7 (Mar 29, 2010)

its a good gimmick but it should really be used on someone else, Clay should be billed as a monster powerhouse. Saying that though he can keep the gimmick if it means i get to see more of Naomi's ass!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

Just a horrible debut, the gimmick is funny as hell but Brodus has a shit ton of talent and should be built as a monster not this funk bullshit.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

when he first came out, i thought it was utter crap but then in the short time between that and the match starting he won me over. he showed that he has charisma and looks like he can get this shitty gimmick over.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

just1988 said:


> when he first came out, i thought it was utter crap but then in the short time between that and the match starting he won me over. he showed that he has charisma and looks like he can get this shitty gimmick over.


So freakin true! So charismatic, especially in the ring! It'll be great to see him make this gimmick actually work!


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

ALEXHUMPH said:


> Just a horrible debut, the gimmick is funny as hell but Brodus has a shit ton of talent and should be built as a monster not this funk bullshit.


But as you said it's funny as hell and Brodus pulled it off perfectly. He can't be compared to Henry's character now. You should embrace it for how good it is, and not dwell on your expectations.


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

At first I was indifferent, but I have literally watched his debut 15 times. I have never watched a WWE segment that many times. His theme is infectious, his mannerisms are amazing, and his dancers complete the entire package.

Plus, it gets Naomi on my TV... Brodus is responsible for debuting the next best women's wrestler on the roster.

Anyone who can hate this is a troll or an idiot.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

All the waiting was worthwhile. Funkasaurus blew my mind, one of the funnest debuts ever. I was hyped for a monster gimmick too...but this is even better. Fucking brilliant.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

What else can you really say about Brodus' debut except...

The Funkasaurus has Landed on Planet Earth, Shehawww! Somebody call his Momma!

Total surprise to me but like many others, I loved it. The "Suplex, Baby" and "My Bad" lines topped it off awesomely.

This "gimmick" will get him insanely over or flop big time I see no miidle ground here. But the reason I think its such a good idea is b/c even if the gimmick flops completely its easy to switch BRodus out of the gimmick. Either the gimmick could be all Johnny Ace's idea and Brodus can just refuse to keep doing it. Or if they want to turn Brodus into a straight monster heel they can just have him "snap"

Sidenote: Plus it was great to see Naomi (and her amazing backside) on my TV again.


----------



## purple_gloves (May 7, 2011)

I can honestly say, i have never laughed as much at anything WWE related.

Clay managed to pull it off perfectly. Can't wait to see him next week.

To the people saying no! Jesus christ, what is wrong with you. Lighten the fuck up! Not every big guy has to be booked as a monster. Wouldn't that just get boring?


----------



## Damian77D (Mar 5, 2011)

Nope


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

Definitely still some butthurt people here, but good to see most liked it and understand that not everyone can be a generic monster heel. It will be interesting to see how they eventually put him in feuds, and have him interact with other faces like Cena and Punk :lmao


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

At this rate, we can laugh as he buries people! Mega-over monster face with at least one kickass Dancer is a brilliant formula in my book. This is your modern day Too-Cool if WWE doesn't fuck it up.


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Loved it when I first saw it last night, but in the cold light of day...






Nope, still love it! 
SUPLEX BABY!


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Somebody Call My Mama, Call My Mama, Call My Mama,


----------



## andycarroll (Mar 11, 2011)

Dat Funkasaurus rite dere is officially in my fave five


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Funkasaurus merch. NOW.


----------



## ChristianPeeper (Jun 12, 2011)

Love it or hate it the IWC is buzzing about it. Isn't that what they want.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

ChristianPeeper said:


> Love it or hate it the IWC is buzzing about it. Isn't that what they want.


Exactly. I guarantee that if he had debuted as a monster heel with a generic squash match there wouldn't be this giant ass thread devoted to him.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

Now i've seen it a few times i'm starting to like it


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

In two words: loved it.

Brodus' awesome!


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

AntMan said:


> Somebody Call My Mama, Call My Mama, Call My Mama,


I've had that theme stuck in my head all day, and I love it! It's quite something when I'm sat here at work desperate to go home so I can rewatch that whole segment again and again.

Well done WWE, you haven't made me laugh like that in a long time.

I'm officially onboard the Funk Rocket, next stop Planet Funk.


----------



## westie420uk (Jun 10, 2009)

Not laughed so hard in ages, loved it!


----------



## Notmarkingforanyon (Jan 3, 2012)

I voted yes to the poll. Brodus Funk is the funking man of the show! Funk all the haters :lmao


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Xander45 said:


> I've had that theme stuck in my head all day, and I love it! It's quite something when I'm sat here at work desperate to go home so I can rewatch that whole segment again and again.
> 
> Well done WWE, you haven't made me laugh like that in a long time.
> 
> I'm officially onboard the Funk Rocket, next stop Planet Funk.


Fuck yeah. The first American Funkstronaut.


----------



## AoM93 (Jan 3, 2012)

I laughed very hard.Brodus Save US


----------



## RudeAwakening (Jan 3, 2012)

Akeem is back!


----------



## Bolanboy (May 14, 2009)

Didn't care a single bit about Brodus before he re-debuted last night.

Now he's already one of my favourites. MORE FUNKOSAURUS!


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

Just hilarious tbh he has the ability and the charisma, some may argue he should be used in a more "serious" capacity but it's good fun plus he worked his ass off in there for those few minutes, soo many gold moments can't wait for him next week


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

He's like a gay Rikishi. Which rocks


----------



## standfree1987 (May 10, 2011)

it was pretty painful.. All the hype on these boards got me really interested to see this 'bad ass' make a huge impact on RAW.. and then this? Please!! Rikishi got old quick, the reason he ain't there anymore! And to be fair their segments were better than this! Hoping it's a one off, but doubt it.. Just keep him to the 5 minute matches, squashing jobbers, right after the divas match, that's a good 30 minutes I can switch off for.


----------



## Deacon of Demons (Apr 2, 2004)

Although he did entertain me last night. I am a bit dissapointed that they didnt let him be Brodus Clay the badass. 

He can pull off the funkasaurus gimmick great from what we saw last night. However, the guy is pretty damn solid for someone his size.

I'm afraid that with this gimmick, Brodus is not gonna be able to showcase what he is really capable of, and instead were just gonna be stuck with this comedy goofball character that will only get so far.

Serious/Badass Brodus Clay - Has the potential to be a main eventer in a couple years.

Funkasaurus/Comedy Brodus Clay - Won't go past the midcard unless he gets a gimmick change.


----------



## MTD (Oct 9, 2011)

i shocked when i see "this thing"


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*WWE did the right thing with Brodus Clay's debut.*

First off, I'm talking about everything. The lead-up, the gimmick, everything. Secondly, if after reading this, the moderators decide this isn't thread-worthy, go ahead and put this in the dicussion thread. I just wanted to say my piece on why bringing Brodus Clay onto RAW in this manner was the best choice.

Most people expecting Brodus Clay to debut as a monster heel. Laurinaitis did nothing to sway those rumours when he mentioned that holding off Clay's debut longer and longer will make him angrier and angrier. That as well as the tweet from Clay himself basically spoiling his debut (one may question whether or not this was a work now. I'm still erring on the side of no) and various other dirtsheet rumours and speculation all pointed to Brodus Clay being brought up to the main roster as a monster heel. For anyone that saw or heard about RAW last night, what we saw was a different kind of monster. The FUNKASAURUS!! Brodus was face, he was entertaining, charismatic and the crowd definitely responded. But I won't be alone in saying his best potential is in a monster heel gimmick, so why did WWE make the right choice in bringing him back as a modern-day Rikishi?

Firstly, it was unpredictable. I can almost guarantee no one thought Brodus Clay would show up with the gimmick he showed up with. Secondly, with Kane and Henry as well as Show showing his serious side more often, WWE is in abundance with monster heels. Clay would simply find himself lost in the shuffle. Now, he has a personality and character that is distinctive, incites a positive response from the crowd and more importantly, stands out.

Therefore, when Brodus Clay eventually does become a monster heel, the impact of the turn will be much greater as Brodus Clay's popularity with his 'funkasaurus' gimmick will no doubt spike.

Thoughts?


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

standfree1987 said:


> it was pretty painful.. All the hype on these boards got me really interested to see this 'bad ass' make a huge impact on RAW.. and then this? Please!! Rikishi got old quick, the reason he ain't there anymore! And to be fair their segments were better than this! Hoping it's a one off, but doubt it.. Just keep him to the 5 minute matches, squashing jobbers, right after the divas match, that's a good 30 minutes I can switch off for.


The reason why Rikishi isn't there anymore is that he got even more out of shape. Rikishi got a nice push but his weight problems held him back.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

hell yea, i couldn't believe something entertaining was happening on raw. i'm usually down on rookies, but this dude has the it factor. makes u laugh and with those big ass hot chicks next to him, i'll take this over a stupid generic monster heel any day. mix of akeem, flash funk, and bam bam, gotta love it. that theme stayed in my head all night.


----------



## DXfan99 (Apr 20, 2007)

I dident really care for him anyway so the gimmick dont really bother me....all aboard lol


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Xander45 said:


> I've had that theme stuck in my head all day, and I love it! It's quite something when I'm sat here at work desperate to go home so I can rewatch that whole segment again and again.
> 
> Well done WWE, you haven't made me laugh like that in a long time.
> 
> I'm officially onboard the Funk Rocket, next stop Planet Funk.


Same here. As soon as I thought about it and remembered the "You suck Brodus!" "My bad!" I laughed to myself. Great stuff! I just hope they make him somewhat serious when actually feuding so he isn't all dancing and smiling and either getting his ass kicked because he's not taking his opponents lightly, or beating people up while dancing and having fun and therefore burying people.


----------



## KristofferAG (Jan 8, 2012)

It was so weird seeing him like that, but I really enjoyed it. Really loved his charisma and how he acted in-ring, would love to see him stick around for some time.


----------



## Secueritae (Jul 19, 2004)

Bolanboy said:


> Didn't care a single bit about Brodus before he re-debuted last night.
> 
> Now he's already one of my favourites. MORE FUNKOSAURUS!


Exactly, when they were debuting those monster heel vignettes was thinking he was going to be another typical monster heel which we already have in Mark Henry and Kane, thank goodness WWE came up with something out of the blue.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Funk is on a roll.


----------



## Proph (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: WWE did the right thing with Brodus Clay's debut.*

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/595709-brodus-clay-discussion-thread.html

dumbo.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

*Re: WWE did the right thing with Brodus Clay's debut.*



Proph said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/595709-brodus-clay-discussion-thread.html
> 
> dumbo.


Did you even read the first few lines?


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: WWE did the right thing with Brodus Clay's debut.*

I agree. This will get him over, and if (when) he turns heel it will have a bigger impact. A bit like Henry, going from sexy chocolate to generic big guy to monster heel.

And yes, I've been looking forward to his debut for a long while but deep down I've known that his "monster heel"-gimmick would just be lost among the others. What WWE needs is better faces in the mid cards. We have some pretty good heels (Ziggler, Swagger, Hunico, Epico/Primo, McIntyre, Rhodes) but most of the faces are pretty boring. This sure as hell got me interested.


----------



## WooWooKidd (Dec 8, 2011)

Yeah, I think it really suits him, although it would be cool to have seen him come back and destroy John Cena.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

With his mic ability he is a social phenomenon waiting to happen. I have very high hopes.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Funkman finally brought out Funkasauros! It was an entertaining entrance and love the theme.


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

How long until he turns into an abusive Pimp?


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

Damn, look at those poll results.

Looks like this forum just got funky.


----------



## Skopuh (Jan 3, 2012)

O noes :<

I get the whole funkmaster Idea, But letting him dance like that? Goodbye jobber Brodus !



1st post yeeeey


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

I thought that shit was pure gold. It certainly entertained me. Not sure why people are saying he was saddled with this gimmick as a punishment. WWE is still a company ... It's not really cost-effective to hit someone with an intentionally bad gimmick as punishment. Pretty sure the real punishment would be him not appearing on television, or not getting the push he's obviously going to get.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I love his new gimmick! Reminds me of the godfather,another character I loved.

It's really sad how some people complain about there being no gimmicks and all the heels being cowards/generic monster heel's and then when WWE actually TRIES to do something different, which you actually were wishing for a week ago,now that you get it ,you bitch,just like Y2J.

Pathetic.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

That was definitively.... DEFINITIVELY! worth the wait

Dont know for how long will this gimmick work for him maybe a couple of years tops


----------



## NoisyCricket (Jan 3, 2012)

To quote Bootsy Collins: "Glory be, da Funk's on me!". And a lot of you, I'm pleased to see (rhyme unintentional).


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

doctorj89 said:


> I thought that shit was pure gold. It certainly entertained me. Not sure why people are saying he was saddled with this gimmick as a punishment. *WWE is still a company ... It's not really cost-effective to hit someone with an intentionally bad gimmick as punishment.* Pretty sure the real punishment would be him not appearing on television, or not getting the push he's obviously going to get.


Exactly, this isn't WCW. WWE is a massive money making corporation, I doubt they would pull some amateur shit like that.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Join the funkolution!!!


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

somebody call my mama. oh my, this song is stuck in my head


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I was shocked they did it, as they have a fetish for giant generic monster characters. Great Khali, Big Show, Mark Henry, and so-on. 

But I enjoyed the heck out of it. He's distinct from everyone and the character is funny. The notion of a humorous guy who is so huge that few serious characters will be able to slap him around, as opposed to Santino, is gold. And at any point they can have him drop the gimmick and get serious, or as I suspect, have him capable of snapping and turning bad ass.

Loved it. Not all wrestling needs to be serious, and especially since WWE's serious wrestler characters tend to suck, I'm in favor.


----------



## MCote900 (Mar 28, 2004)

Love it, nice mix of the Godfather and Rikishi, great to see a colorful character in the WWE again...


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

The same people who hate this probably loved Dusty Rhodes.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Yeah....


----------



## Redwood (Jun 16, 2010)

Don't necessarily hate it, but I have to admit, when I heard Ernest Miller's theme, I LMFAO.


----------



## adamheadtrip (Jun 11, 2011)

He reminds of Terry Tate - Office Linebacker (Suplex, baby!). You can be comedic relief, but still scare the hell out of people. I like where they're going with this.


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

I was facepalming when he came out, but when Brodus owned it I started enjoying it.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

55 pages, at least it's cyber media trending, I like the gimmick yep at most he only gonna have a tag team belt with it but I never saw Brodus as a ME so this gimmick fits him atm.



doctorj89 said:


> I thought that shit was pure gold. It certainly entertained me. Not sure why people are saying he was saddled with this gimmick as a punishment. WWE is still a company ... It's not really cost-effective to hit someone with an intentionally bad gimmick as punishment. Pretty sure the real punishment would be him not appearing on television, or not getting the push he's obviously going to get.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EinMu0-vY2A


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm gonna be laughing when all of you are bashing him in a few months.


----------



## Rey Mysterio Fan (Jun 26, 2007)

Hawkins looked so pissed off out there. I guess this is his punishment for creating the Mid-Card Mafia. I guarantee Reks is out there next week doing the job to him. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Eddie Night (Jan 6, 2006)

From Snoop Dogg's legit personal Body Guard to Raw's resident Mother Funker, Somebody call his Moma, cause Brodus Clay came to Funk shit up! 

I am down with the Funk!


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

hookupskid85 said:


> It's about as bad as disco inferno.


No it's not. IT'S WORSE!


The Disco Inferno gimmick was good for its time and where it took place(WCW).


THIS was....Awful.


----------



## Eddie Night (Jan 6, 2006)

septurum said:


> I'm gonna be laughing when all of you are bashing him in a few months.



Im already laughing at you, Spooky Septurum. You gotta lay off the Spook, and get down with the FUNK. Cause a man without Funk, is a sad, sad man.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Brodus Clay is gonna slap somebody back to Funky Town.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

I'm soooooooooooooo glad that many here liked that abomination. 

For me, that pretty much confirms that I'll be fast-forwarding through every segment involving this "Pimp Hippo" every week. How Brodus can even look himself in the mirror after this is beyond me. And I still say he did NOT come up with this gimmick. I think Vince did just for shits and giggles which he got at Brodus's expense. :no:

Oh well...hopefully this doesn't last too long and we can get the Human-Wrecking ball he should've been in the first place soon. Brodus still has his entire career ahead of him....I pray Vince doesn't ruin him all because of a stupid Tweet.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

You know some of the same people crapping on this are probably CHIKARA fans like myself, but it's a problem when WWE does a funny gimmick.


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

One of the greatest gimmicks ever created in the history of wrestling.


----------



## Punkofpersonality (Oct 28, 2011)

I think this has links to "mr excitment"


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Whats your problem glenwo2? is like Clay ruined your life xD


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Can't wait for him to create a stable with John 'Funkman' Laurinaitis and the returning legend Terry Funk


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

AntMan said:


> You know some of the same people crapping on this are probably CHIKARA fans like myself, but it's a problem when WWE does a funny gimmick.


Not really...considering I have no clue who or what "CHIKARA" is.














Brodus Clay said:


> Whats your problem glenwo2? is like Clay ruined your life xD


Not at all. I've stated my opinion on the gimmick and what I will do 'till the gimmick is gone(fast-forward). 


That's pretty much it.


----------



## Dyl (Nov 18, 2007)

excruciatingly awesome


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

Mr unpredictable strikes again.


----------



## Spinone (Jun 27, 2010)

The gimmick sucks


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Clay just got a 3 minute segment on RAW and has already made me LMAO
"Should I get him?!"
"Suplex baby,see why!"
But I lost it when he said "my bad"
LEGEND.


----------



## Crowl (Feb 22, 2010)

While many might prefer another gimmick for him, the wwe made the right choice in not going with the more predictable monster heel approach because they wouldnt have the confidence in him to go all the way from debut to main event so the generic monster gimmick would run out of steam and could set him back more than this one might.

This gimmick has the easy out of him snapping and going on a rampage, whereas a mid card monster heel would basically just drift into the generic heel for faces to fight when a heel gm is trying to punish them.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

lol at the blatant punishment gimmick.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Not really...considering I have no clue who or what "CHIKARA" is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I address you personally? No but continue making an ass out of yourself if you wish.


----------



## TheRealFunkman (Dec 26, 2011)

First I was like 'what the fuck', then I was laughing, then I thought it was over all pretty amazing. It's not often at least recently that the wwe takes a shot at comedy and succeeds.

I'm glad they didn't leave him with some generic monster gimmick. This reminded me a lot of godfather/too cool which is pretty awesome hopefully they get something rolling with the Brodus.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

The people who didn't like that take pro wrestling WAY too seriously. Lighten up. Give it a few weeks and watch it get over. If you don't like it, go watch ROH or something.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

JeremyCB23 said:


> Ok after reading through 38 pages of omg, the sky is falling, this is the worst thing to happen to the kid, my god waaaaaa...you people cry a lot, and need someone to call your mamas so you can get some love
> 1. I want to buy a brodus sweat suit on wwe.com right now
> 2. This was amazing, when that guy screammed "you suck" and he goes my bad, i fucking lost it
> 3. Its sports entertainment! I'm tired of seeing guys go argh mad kill destroy...i am a robot
> ...


This!!


----------



## Sin_Bias (Aug 9, 2011)

I dislike this comedy angle.

The WWE needs some top heels. Mark Henry is out, ending his monster ratings reign. This essentially leaves Dolph Ziggler as the top heel in the business (not counting kane). The WWE needs powerful heels, otherwise the face champs are doing glorified squash jobs against midcard talent.

Brodus could have been a modern-day Umaga.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I was like, wtf is this, . But it was funny to see that entrance, but he should stop doing those 'funky' moves in the ring, its really awkward to see a chubby tattooed guy in red spandex doing such things..brrrrr


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I don't think i stopped laughing until the segment finished. Great debut and caught me and i am sure everybody by surprise. I like that he didn't just debut as a monster heel and i loved the way when he was on the offence he was shouting things like "my bad." I can't wait to see what they do next with the Funkasaurus.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

he's being punished by being given a shit gimmick.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Love the gimmick. everyone was expecting an angry monster to walk down the titantron but man was everyone wrong. I laughed out loud at the irony of his gimmick and laughed out loud throughout the entire match. Watched the match 3 times btw. The way he was gyrating, reminded me a bit like the Boogey Man.

"Should I get him?!" 

loool!


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

He's gonna be in Booker's Fave Five real quick!
He's definitely in mine!


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

Sin_Bias said:


> I dislike this comedy angle.
> 
> The WWE needs some top heels. Mark Henry is out, ending his monster ratings reign. This essentially leaves Dolph Ziggler as the top heel in the business (not counting kane). The WWE needs powerful heels, otherwise the face champs are doing glorified squash jobs against midcard talent.
> 
> Brodus could have been a modern-day Umaga.


Ziggler, top heel? Don't make me laugh. I guess you forgot about Wade Barret who took out RANDY ORTON for goodness sake. Then there is the Miz. Daniel Bryan looks as if he's heading down that root too, AND he's the world heavyweight champion. There are plenty of heels, but you only need a certain amount of top heels which the WWE have.


----------



## Defective (Apr 8, 2007)

Why do people keep on saying he is a heel,he is clearly a face to me.
Also,this all makes me to think about his tweet,seems like a work as it really came out unexpected,I wasn't shocked in such a way for a long time,amazing stuff.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm liking Brodus Clay's funky gimmick. Beats being another generic monster like Big Zeke and Mason Ryan.


----------



## mrbam90 (Aug 10, 2011)

i loved it but i thought it was too much like viscera


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> he's being punished by being given a shit gimmick.


That happened to Goldust and he made a relevant 10+ year long career out of it and held numerous belts.

I am looking to see where this goes. If it gets over, at all, don't have him go the RAWR RAWR I'M ANGRY RAWR and go to the monster gimmick. He'd be a fun face with instant mid card belt level credibility off his size and athletic-for-a-big-man wrestling style.

People wanted Mark Henry Part II but they just might have gotten Big Show. There is a place for monster faces. Also, if he is anything like Big Show he'll turn and be drafted 6 or 7 times. Hold your horses with the heel turns. You just might get what you want and wind up missing Tha Funkasaurus.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

Last night, Ricardo really won me over almost like a sympathetic face, and I think he should be Brodus' announcer like how The Cat had Lamont. Ricardo worked with Brodus on NXT so they already have a connection. Then when Del Rio comes back in a few months, he can feud with Brodus.

Anyway, I loved Funkasaurus! Until Kane and Henry retire in a year or two, there's no need for another monster heel anyway. The coolest thing is that the theme song I've wanted for years will finally get an official release.


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

Almost 70% of the poll people love Funkasaurus. Amazing...


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

This gimmick is going to help him get over,because he stands out from the roster and has a unique character to work with, like zack ryder who is over as hell right now .

Who cares about generic monster heel #4001,those are as easy to manufacture as they are to let go (Kozlov who feuded with UNDERTAKER anyone?) ,also,there's mark henry who is very good at playing that part in my opinion,there's kane,and they can always turn big show,so lighten the fuck up.


----------



## The Ice King (Nov 9, 2009)

SPCDRI said:


> Hold your horses with the heel turns. You just might get what you want and wind up missing Tha Funkasaurus.


Just thinking about that makes me already miss him!

But people do need to just sit back, relax and enjoy the Funk. 
His monster turn will come later.


----------



## doctorj89 (May 6, 2009)

From what I'm reading, it seems that people think that he can't do anything with this gimmick. He an be the Funkasaurus and still be credible, because he's so massive and strong. Especially if he inflicts as much pain as he did on Hawkins. Not saying I think he could go for the WWE title with a gimmick like that, but it's entertaining, and I've seen nothing to indicate that they plan to bury the guy.


----------



## RandyBorton (Jan 7, 2012)

Dice Darwin said:


> Ruh-roh. Now we can't take him srsly anymore. How dare they give him personality beyond being an fat angry heel?


Thank you!

How many monster heels do you think actually have a chance in a single promotion? He's a new guy, so he definitely can't compete with Mark on SmackDown, he can't compete with Kane on Raw, so what you would rather him be? The second-most big fat angry monster heel on either show? That seems more likely to kill a career than this gimmick does.

All these know-it-all in the IWC saying there's no way anyone will take him seriously anymore, as if his new gimmick changes the fact that _he looks like a fucking MAMMOTH._ Get over yourselves!


----------



## NikZ (Jun 26, 2010)

Cliffy Byro said:


> he's being punished by being given a shit gimmick.


Shit gimmick? If you mean that the gimmick is THE SHIT then yes, I agree.


----------



## RandyBorton (Jan 7, 2012)

kobra860 said:


> The reason why Rikishi isn't there anymore is that he got even more out of shape. Rikishi got a nice push but his weight problems held him back.


Thanks for correct this ignorance. Rikiski did NOT get old quick at all!


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

Only have read seven pages, and going to finish the thread, but the first thing I thought about was this was punishment for the recent grumblings about his attitude and the twitter mistake. However, I like characters that are different with potential to be funny so I'll give it a chance. Would rather see him as a heel but looks like he may start fresh being a face for a bit. Could be interesting if the creative team gets behind it.


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I doubt the gimmick will last for too long but I did enjoy his debut tonight. Was funny as fuck, and they still had him looking strong. TBH I'd rather have seen this then the old Unstoppable Monster debut (or re-debut in this case) we've seen a thousand times before.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

This character is excellent in every way and any one who knows wrestling knows why


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

I don't get the people that say is a punishment gimmick, more probably it was his own idea remember he was the one that come with the Hall of Pain gimmick that ended being for Henry, so well option B should of be something really different.

Also the intro was really cool he has dancers lights and pyro, this isn't like Curtis pouring milk onto a plate and then over his head.


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> hopefully this doesn't last too long and we can get the Human-Wrecking ball he should've been in the first place soon.


Why? So he can be another boring monster heel? Another Umaga? Another Mark Henry? Another Big Show? Another Khali? Another Big Daddy V? Sorry, I don't need another fat guy who "can't be stopped". Look what happens to every last one of them.

(RIP Umaga)
Henry was irrelevant for over 15 years.
Show has been a snoozefest for nearly a decade.
Khali was shit.

This YT comment sums it up perfectly.



> This gimmick will catch on. I thought it﻿ was entertaining as shit. Probably the most entertaining thing about Raw this week. He is a monster in the ring. He doesnt have to be a heel to be the monster you all want. Smarks talk about the Attitude Era and how great it was but iirc, Rikishi, Too Cool, and The Godfather were all around during that time and they were all akin to the funkasaurus gimmick. So stop the hypocracy and just enjoy the product for once.


You probably loved The Godfather, Dusty Rhodes, and Rikishi yet you shit on this? Shut the fuck up.


----------



## SailorAirman (Dec 4, 2011)

It's a great gimmick, he's never going to be top face with it while both Punk and Cena are on Raw as faces, but it's something entertaining that fans like and will keep him on TV each week kind of like Santino, even if it is only for backstage segments which will probably be funny.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

I was suprised when I saw this guy come out, was a decent debut. I can't see him getting much further than the mid-card IC/US title with a gimmick like that. They will probably turn him heel at some point.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

People annoy me who look to much into things.

Its a cool different gimmick, I enjoyed it. His move set is also AMAZING.

So don't think into the future or what title he could challenge for. Or even what level he could eventually get to.

Just enjoy it now.

Geeze.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

AntMan said:


> Did I address you personally? No but continue making an ass out of yourself if you wish.


*WHAT THE FUK?* What crawled up your ass this morning, Antman? 

No need to be such a Jerk.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

-Extra- said:


> Almost 70% of the poll people love Funkasaurus. Amazing...


Not surprising. Brodus Clay is EXACTLY what WWE's mid-card is supposed to have, and needs more of right now - actual characters with unique, entertaining gimmicks. Enough of this cardboard FCW clone shit.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

Ohh well, atleast it's not a monster heel. If he will tone it a little bit down, it could work.


----------



## Example (Sep 26, 2005)

The Rebel said:


> People annoy me who look to much into things.
> 
> Its a cool different gimmick, I enjoyed it. His move set is also AMAZING.
> 
> ...


Nothing wrong with speculating on a superstars future. You can still do this whilst enjoying his work, I think comic gimmicks always come up short when it comes to titles but like many have said its a vital part of the product. Zack Ryder may have the same problem.


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

So no ones mentioning the promos where he said that he was the "monster under our bed". It was very entertaining, but what a complete 360 that was.


----------



## Smash (Jul 12, 2011)

sonicslash said:


> So no ones mentioning the promos where he said that he was the "monster under our bed". It was very entertaining, but what a complete 360 that was.


That is why they delayed his debut.. So the casuals had time to forget about that promo.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have to give them credit, no one expected this and wrestling does lack real surprises these days. The whole thing had me laughing my ass off, I thought I was tripping.


----------



## itssoeasy23 (Jul 19, 2011)

I think this debut and the many opinions on it show you the difference between the people who watch wrestling to be entertained, and the one's who take it way too seriously.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

Wow 60 plus pages lol. If he came out as the big monster noway a thread would reach even 20. It was entertaining last night but I hope we'll get a little more next week. He moves well for a big guy. I understand why they made the change. To punish him for the twitter thing and they already had Henry as the Monster heel


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

SoupMan Prime said:


> Wow 60 plus pages lol. If he came out as the big monster noway a thread would reach even 20. It was entertaining last night but I hope we'll get a little more next week. He moves well for a big guy. I understand why they made the change. To punish him for the twitter thing and they already had Henry as the Monster heel


Why would they punish him with a good gimmick?


----------



## Wagg (Jan 10, 2012)

he reminds me of Rikishi.


----------



## paddyposh (Jul 12, 2011)

People moan that wrestlers dont have gimmicks anymore.
They give us a fresh one, well since rikishi/godfather and people moan.

seriously pathetic.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

oh my god i laughed my ass off 
it was just hilarious and i love it


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

To be honest... I don't know. I never saw what was so good about gimmicks like the Godfather, Too Cool and the like. So yeah, I'll have to see how this turns out.


----------



## AirTroublein619 (Jul 15, 2011)

Defective said:


> Why do people keep on saying he is a heel,he is clearly a face to me.
> Also,this all makes me to think about his tweet,seems like a work as it really came out unexpected,I wasn't shocked in such a way for a long time,amazing stuff.


I also thought it was a face turn for him. His entrance doesn't look very heelish to me.


----------



## LVblizzard (Nov 14, 2011)

paddyposh said:


> People moan that wrestlers dont have gimmicks anymore.
> They give us a fresh one, well since rikishi/godfather and people moan.
> 
> seriously pathetic.


I love gimmicks, it's just that something like this would be better off on someone not previously booked as a monster heel.


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

I was enjoying the reality era and now they bring this shit out... Sry to everyone who loves it but the first time I will skip something while I watch WWE.


----------



## FoxSteiner (May 8, 2011)

*Yeahh...It's new&different, but didn't convince me 100%. He could end up as just another Gimmick guy stuck for Years in the Midcard and then dissapear...
Let's see, I'm giving him chance to make me "Funk" xD*


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

The gimmick is face all the way and he squashed a heel so Brodus Clay is a face now, right?


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I hated it. I think this man is way too talented to be given this.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

When he stripped down to his singlet, I threw up in my mouth and felt an urgent need to pull my eyes out.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

:lmao Amazing gimmick. Good to see WWE do something different for once. They caught everyone off guard, that's for sure.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I was sleeping all day and when I woke up I missed Raw, but then I caught the overnight rerun. When I saw Brodus debut, literally the first thing that popped to my head was this entire forum raging and crashing about how WWE killed his career and blah blah blah. I'm surprised most of you are enjoying this, as am I. This is fucking awesome, such a fucking curveball and I love the WWE for this, he won't be some generic heel thankfully, he's actually going to get a fucking awesome gimmick and he'll get himself over, epic. When the time comes for him to turn heel, he will, but for now, he can become such a big fan favorite that I'm lolling.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Xyron said:


> I was enjoying the reality era and now they bring this shit out... Sry to everyone who loves it but the first time I will skip something while I watch WWE.


The Reality Era? It dosen't exist. 

But the Attitude era and Ruthless agression era does


----------



## Illmatic (Jun 17, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So in other words, he can expect to be irrelevant for 15 years and then get 1 3 month world title reign at the end of his career. I'm sure that prospect excites him.


haha I guess you can look at it that way, I just meant that alot of people have started out with stupid gimmicks and became wildly successful. Sexual Chocolate was the first one that came to mind.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

a few years down the rude he'll become a heel who becomes the typical monster that everyone thought he should of been in the beginning..then people will say "its to late"..but this is actually interesting...for me because those dancers had amazing asses


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Woke up this morning and still think this is amazing


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

Wasn't expecting this new gimmick at all. So far liking it- it's refreshing.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

I just watched the video with this again and a bit louder so I can hear everything he says, his in ring remarks and his expressions are fucking hilarious. Anyone who thinks this man isn't going to get hugely over is retarded. This is nothing like Sexual Chocolate either because they see the potential and charisma in Clay, they won't waste it.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

It was a FUN moment,I had FUN watching wrestling cause with all the talk of "push"/"bury"and guys needing wins in particular ways..It was refreshing to see something and just have fun with wrestling for a moment,I want the"fun"to be put back into my wrestling!!!

Sometimes I think most of us(IWC)take wrestling way too seriously&personal,Wrestling was always meant to be for entertainment/having fun/spectacle of a show and CHARACTERS(especially in the WWF&E)..Not to worry about wrestlers personal lives/way wrestling works&being extremely bias&bitter over your favorites not being in spots you exactly want them in!!!!!


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> No it's not. IT'S WORSE!
> 
> 
> The Disco Inferno gimmick was good for its time and where it took place(WCW).
> ...


I bet that Brock Lesnar could hit you before you could say awful!


----------



## Melvis (Apr 26, 2008)

It was hilarious but just awful at the same time.

Brodus Clay is a real talent; mic skills, convincing look, decent moveset, reliable in the ring and a hard worker. While I'm all for him showing some new charisma... I wasn't quite expecting him to come out with dancers and gyrate in a Curt Hawkins waist lock. I was more expecting him to rip John Morrison limb from limb after getting pissed off at Johnny Ace's procrastination on his debut, a couple of _months_ ago. It feels like a massive bit of trolling from creative to the IWC, and I can see the funny side... but at the same time, Clay's good enough to get over without a silly gimmick.

But hey, funk the haters. 8*D


----------



## Xyron (Jan 14, 2011)

Hemen said:


> The Reality Era? It dosen't exist.
> 
> But the Attitude era and Ruthless agression era does


And PG era doesn't exist either, so what would you call this product of today? I like to call it Reality era. No supernatural bullshit (Apart from 2 legends) No retarded clowns (apart from Brodus) No shit coming down the ramp (apart from ADR). To be honest I enjoyed these last years more than I did say 02 or 03.


----------



## Marquette (Aug 5, 2007)

man he is WAY too flabby

needs to get a bit more fit


----------



## LuckyCannon>SCSA (Mar 25, 2009)

People should realise that just because he re-debuts with this, in my opinion, fun, entertaining gimmick, doesn't mean that he's stuck with it for his career. 

I dont see it as a main event gimmick but I can already imagine the storyline where he transitions to main event by losing his smile and becoming the monster he once was. 

I'm all for this.


----------



## RubyRed (May 25, 2011)

I thought it was so refreshing, really enjoyed it. However, the 'Funkasaurus'? WTF :lmao


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Personally after the pure wtf moment of him being the funkasaurus and hearing earnest the cat miller's music i thought it was an incredible debut.

Hilarious distinguishable character, and it was perfect

the fireworks in his entrance just make it so much better


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

I thought it was good that he actually had a character. It seems a lot of wrestling fans forgot about those considering they are rare these days.


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

The difference is the 'Funkasaraus' will be in my fav 5. While a monster heel Brodus Clay, will not. It's different and he now stands out. People will remember him.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Hemen said:


> I bet that Brock Lesnar could hit you before you could say awful!


Of course he could.

Then it would be :


"This is....OWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!"


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

the expression I do now whenever I re-watch and re-watch this debut.


----------



## wee bru (Jul 18, 2010)

Should i get him?
Suplex Baby!
SHEEE WAH!
My Bad!


----------



## Best Bout Machine (Jan 24, 2009)

Suplex, baby!

I don't know how anybody could dislike The Funkasaurus. This gimmick is extremely refreshing. It would have been pretty boring if he had come out with the monster gimmick and just squashed Hawkins. Brodus said it best when he said "oh, you didn't see that coming!" The fireworks were a nice touch, too.

I am very much looking forward to where they go with him.


----------



## StylinProfilin (Nov 5, 2006)

loved it!!!!!


Hes a regular Jiiiiiivveee SOulll BROOOOOO!!! 

I'm sure Akeem is proud baaayybaaaayyy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdNMj1fS2dw


----------



## zigglesXe (Dec 13, 2011)

wee bru said:


> Should i get him?
> Suplex Baby!
> SHEEE WAH!
> My Bad!


:lmao


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

You love him, because he clearly loved to do it 

I think it's the miracle receipt for "over the top" character. This character was simply created by him and a part of him.


----------



## DaGhost (Jan 25, 2010)

To everyone saying it will ruin his career DO YOU NOT WATCH THE FUCKING PROGRAM?

Do you know who Mark Henry is? The current monster heel running Smackdown and had the 2nd best program of the summer. They used to call him (and marks still do) Sexual Chocolate.

Get over yourselves IWC, this gimmick is fucking solid gold


----------



## Yello Mit (Jan 10, 2012)

I loved it. It's much better than seeing another bland monster heel running around.

I LOVE THE FUNK.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

I missed Raw and went to WWE.com to find the results and was left in utter shock and awe.

I... I just don't know... I'll have to see it live before I can fully judge but at least it's different...?


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

At first, i was like, WAT DAH HELL Booker T style, and i couldn't believe what i just saw, but, when i re-watched it, i laughed so hard  for me it's the best moment of RAW !


----------



## ThatWeirdGuy (Feb 21, 2011)

It was one of the best if not the best part of the show. WWE have given us a new character that absolutely no one saw coming and I for one have to applaud them on this. I was honestly expecting Brodus to come out and just decimate Hawkins and just be a monster heel. I now have something to look forward to seeing next week and I can't wait to see where the Funkasaurus goes from here. Well done, WWE.


----------



## Striker (Aug 31, 2011)

Rewind a few months ago. Almost everyone complained all the wrestlers are boring and have no gimmick.

We get Ryder, Clay, Kane, and Punk all with unique gimmicks. Now their hated and people want no gimmick Barrett and another cocky heel known as Ziggler. I like those two, but they need gimmicks. This is what made the AE yet you AE marks like to hate gimmicks now. What a joke.

Ranting beside, I spit water all over my Xbox and TV when he debuted.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

Striker said:


> Rewind a few months ago. Almost everyone complained all the wrestlers are boring and have no gimmick.
> 
> We get Ryder, Clay, Kane, and Punk all with unique gimmicks. Now their hated and people want no gimmick Barrett and another cocky heel known as Ziggler. I like those two, but they need gimmicks. This is what made the AE yet you AE marks like to hate gimmicks now. What a joke.
> 
> Ranting beside, *I spit water all over my Xbox and TV when he debuted.*


Lmao


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> I don't get the people that say is a punishment gimmick, more probably it was his own idea remember he was the one that come with the Hall of Pain gimmick that ended being for Henry, so well option B should of be something really different.


You gotta always wonder with Vince though who has saddled wrestlers with "bad" gimmicks before. Brodus is talented enough to make the gimmick work. Could be Brodus' idea but this just somehow reeks of Vince giving a gimmick to somebody so he can giggle backstage about it.

I love gimmicks that are different so know I'll love it by next week. It was just so unexpected. Hopefully they have some good ideas for storylines/feuds coming up.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

The haters fail to see the big picture. Any gimmick can be adapted if a promotion wants to push a worker. He could go from the fun-loving Funkasaurus to a suave, cool big man who could easily be taken seriously as a main eventer, and the transition could happen gradually on television. Personally, with charisma like that, I hope he never becomes a monster heel.


----------



## ZBrillBladeTim (Mar 12, 2010)

After the initial shock, it was absolutely hilarious. Loved it


----------



## Dalexian (Sep 23, 2009)

If this is the first step of "All FCW Debuts must have a complete and thought out gimmick" then I am DOWN


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

ZBrillBladeTim said:


> After the initial shock, it was absolutely hilarious. Loved it



I hated it at first but watched it again now i love it cant wait to see more of him


----------



## FrayedEndsOfSanity (Sep 21, 2011)

I liked the gimmick, even though it was basically a rehash of Ernest Millers gimmick from a few years back, same music and all. But Brodus needs some personality rather than being another generic big man wrestler, so im all for it.


----------



## Big Dog (Aug 4, 2009)

The difference between him before during NxT and now is quite awesome, I'm so glad they've decided to give gimmicks another try, it's ok having funny people about, I mean look at Goldust, he's going strong and even kane is readopting his gimmick, the more the better.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Zedders said:


> One of the greatest gimmicks ever created in the history of wrestling.


He was on the screen for like 5 mins. You are obviously joking, at least I have to tell myself that to retain my sanity.


----------



## drunkinminer (Apr 12, 2011)

Wrestlinfan35 said:


> Let's hope he never does.


I bet after seeing his Funkwhatever you call it.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I couldn't believe that Big Bad Brodus has this joke character now. I was in tears when I saw him debut, my stomach was hurting from laughing and at the same time all I could say was WTF. I think the gimmick has potential and he's playing it to perfection too. Personally I don't like the idea of someone who was teamed with Del Rio early last year and was like a monster heel all of a sudden coming out and playing this kind of character. It's like going from one extreme to another.


----------



## The-Arena (Jul 21, 2009)

They couldn't even give him someone else's music other than recycling Ernest "The Cat" Miller's? Shockmasterr... is all I have to say... at least we won't have to put up with him for long.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

Watched his match several times now, it keeps getting better


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

I somewhat indifferent mostly because I haven't seen when they first aired it.


----------



## STP (Sep 11, 2011)

Brodus has shown that he can give good promos so will be fun to watch what he does when given the opportunity to talk. Hoping they will get behind the gimmick and give us some entertaining moments. Lots of great developmental talent coming up or on the way doing dark matches. Should be fun to see these guys stick to the main roster and grow.


----------



## starvin90 (Sep 22, 2010)

bloody refreshing wwe had gotten so stale seeing that reminded me of when wrestlers had interesting characters


----------



## TheVladMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Even though I've never liked Clay, they totally ruined his character. All that hype for nothing; they should've made him a monstrous heel or something...


----------



## Humph (May 15, 2011)

I still think it's a waste of talent but after watching it more and more it gets funnier and funnier :lmao:


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

It's the first time in YEARS someone new has debuted and stands out COMPLETELY from the rest of the pack. There isn't a single person on this roster that has any resemblance to Clay in looks or gimmick.


----------



## Gillbergs Sparkler (Jun 28, 2011)

Lets think about this.....

People complain about the bland same old, same old variety of superstars and how they completely fail to stand out from one another. Brodus Clay has been given a "fun" gimmick to run with and he was actually entertaining to watch, its got people talking about it for 67 pages and it most certainly NOT a career killer. Mark Henry fathered a hand and was called Sexual Chocolate, fast forward and because the WWE wanted to they repackaged him and made him a bad ass. Edge was a gay vampire groupie, yet ended his career as a hugely popular 11 time world champion. Steve Austin, The Undertaker, Kane.....they all had embarassing gimmicks that were either joke characters or just crap, but all went on to do very well for themselves because the fact is they paid there dues with utter crap and the WWE rewarded them by making sure we forgot about their past and invested in the repackaged gimmick.

There is nothing stopping Brodus running with this, being fun to watch and when it goes stale disappearing for a bit having proven what he can do and then coming back with a bad ass gimmick and the casuals will forget all about his Funkasaurus days because the WWE will make sure we do. If he has genuine talent it'll shine through even with a goofy gimmick, we'll get somebody different to the boring "I am 6 foot so and so, I have short hair, I have trunks, I will out wrassle you, rar" that populate the roster and if he hasn't got it he will get sent packing.

We have Kane, Henry, Show & soon Taker to play the big monster bad asses, chucking in Brodus as a fifth would have done sod all for him.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Gimmicks are fine. Goofy caricature gimmicks that hide the natural gifts of the wrestler (like an imposing, intimidating appearance) are not. I'm sorry. People are quick to say he would've been a generic monster heel, but generic or not (and who knows if he would've been so it's best to stop assuming), the monster trope, heel or not, was probably the best way to present him.

Maybe this is a clash of ideologies, but if you were gonna give him a gimmick...give him something that highlights his scary look. Maybe a boss, Suge Knight-like figure who walks around puffing cigar and strongarming people for title matches, money, etc. There goes a gimmick. Something that doesn't make him the 'generic' heel you people assume he would've been and *GASP*...guess what? It's never been done. Unlike Flash Funk, Ernest Williams, etc who all had similar gimmicks in the past. He gets a nice interesting gimmick without being a socially outdated cartoon (Funk music hasn't been popular since Rick James...). How's that?


I don't know why people pretend the only way to make someone interesting is to recycle derivative gimmicks from previous decades. Wrestling hasn't done everything. Infact, it's probably, relatively speaking, done nothing. The business is just scared to creatively expand. I don't know why people like to pretend wrestling is hard when it's not...


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

Fucking hilarious.

At last, WWE are starting to give wrestlers actual gimmicks and characters again, because letting them be extentions of themselves, is NOT getting them over.

Quality gimmick, can do so many funny thinks with it. A mixture between Too Cool, Val Venis and the Godfather.


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

Brodus Clay currently holds the record for crashing wrestlingforum.com for the longest amount of time. I couldn't legit post on the Raw discussion board for 20 minutes.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

As long as he never becomes WWE/World champion like with this gimmick... I'm fine with it. Can't say I was entertained in the slightest, but as others have pointed out it is nice to see them doing something different with a (re)debut.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

SP103 said:


> Brodus Clay currently holds the record for crashing wrestlingforum.com for the longest amount of time. I couldn't legit post on the Raw discussion board for 20 minutes.


The Raw forum disappeared from my screen last week when Jericho returned!


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

It's different, and that's what WWE needs.

Not some angry heel monster, or some "friendly monster" like big show(and henry when he was a face), they need a big guy with personality. 

No way this gimmick will win him any titles(maybe tag titles since there's no division really), but it's purpose is to entertain the fans and that's what it's doing. Even funnier seeing him dance around the ring and stuff during the match


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Boss P said:


> Gimmicks are fine. Goofy caricature gimmicks that hide the natural gifts of the wrestler (like an imposing, intimidating appearance) are not. I'm sorry. People are quick to say he would've been a generic monster heel, but generic or not (and who knows if he would've been so it's best to stop assuming), the monster trope, heel or not, was probably the best way to present him.
> 
> Maybe this is a clash of ideologies, but if you were gonna give him a gimmick...give him something that highlights his scary look. Maybe a boss, Suge Knight-like figure who walks around puffing cigar and strongarming people for title matches, money, etc. There goes a gimmick. Something that doesn't make him the 'generic' heel you people assume he would've been and *GASP*...guess what? It's never been done. Unlike Flash Funk, Ernest Williams, etc who all had similar gimmicks in the past. He gets a nice interesting gimmick without being a socially outdated cartoon (Funk music hasn't been popular since Rick James...). How's that?
> 
> ...


That changes the character completely. He goes from Funkasaurus to mobster. Kills the atmosphere.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

I'm not saying to change the funk character and make him the boss. I'm saying it would've been better for him in the first place.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

SP103 said:


> Brodus Clay currently holds the record for crashing wrestlingforum.com for the longest amount of time. I couldn't legit post on the Raw discussion board for 20 minutes.


MY BAD

SUPLEX BABY


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Adramelech said:


> MY BAD
> 
> SUPLEX BABY


SHOULD I GET HIM?


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Had a flashback to the early 90's when they came out. I thought I was watching a Heavy D video. (RIP)


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

This thread has gotten about 70 pages in a span of one night. The WWE trolled us hard with this decision. Lol...


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

SOMEBODY CALL MY MAMA!

:lmao


----------



## The Tony (Dec 11, 2009)

I can't believe so many people likes this pathetic gimmick.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

70 pages and a majority like The Funkasaurus.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Tony316 said:


> I can't believe so many people likes this pathetic gimmick.


This is a secret and you shouldn't tell anyone else, but I think you might take pro wrestling too seriously. I would see a doctor, there's medicine for that.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> I can't believe so many people likes this pathetic gimmick.


Lighten up a bit, bud.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

Tony316 said:


> I can't believe so many people likes this pathetic gimmick.


Can't believe you're such a prude


----------



## charmed1 (Jul 16, 2011)

When it started I honestly thought it was lame but by the time the match began he had won me over. I was not at all interested in "the monster Brodus Clay". This attitude-era style Brodus is awesome and he really is good in the ring. looks like reality -era wrestling is officially dead.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

ashes11 said:


> Watched his match several times now, it keeps getting better


this is exactly how i feel


----------



## DDTisKing (Jun 28, 2011)

Flash Funk wants his entrance back! (Anyone?)

If WWE can pull this with Brodus Clay, then the Royal Rumble match should be exciting. Something out of left field is what is needed on Raw more. Who cares if Ryder dates Eve or Santino does anything on TV... get them off and throw some more swerves in.


----------



## The Master of Time (Apr 4, 2011)

I think it sucks 3:16


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Yep!
*


----------



## KietKudi (Nov 17, 2011)

I love his unique gimmick.WWE trolled us hard 
"My Bad!"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> This is a secret and you shouldn't tell anyone else, but I think you might take pro wrestling too seriously. I would see a doctor, there's medicine for that.


Hey I have a secret for ya :


Not everyone likes this gimmick. Has nothing to do with taking wrestling seriously or not.




*cue the avalanche of posters with their pitchforks and torches blasting me for not liking what they like*


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

glenwo2 said:


> Hey I have a secret for ya :
> 
> 
> Not everyone likes this gimmick. Has nothing to do with taking wrestling seriously or not.


Yeah, no, sorry. Have you seen this guy's other posts?

WRESTLING SHUD BE COOL AND BAD ASS NOT SUM DUM FAT GUY DANCIN GRRRRRR

If you're not down with the Funkasaurus, you were born without a soul and probably hate puppies and rainbows too.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> Yeah, no, sorry. Have you seen this guy's other posts?
> 
> WRESTLING SHUD BE COOL AND BAD ASS NOT SUM DUM FAT GUY DANCIN GRRRRRR
> 
> If you're not down with the Funkasaurus, you were born without a soul and probably hate puppies and rainbows too.


I didn't like Rainbows ever since I discovered(at a very young age, of course. lol) that there was no real pot of gold at the end. 


Funkasaurus, huh? Still looks like a "Pimp Hippo" to me. All he needs now is a bunch of Ho's to come out with him and we're all set.


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*My question is :* How long were they planning this gimmick change?

As late as Morrison's Departure, Brodus tweeted about taking Morrison out. So I think it's right to assume even then he was going to debut as the Monster Heel he was portraying on Superstars.

It may take me a bit to like this gimmick but it's partly due because it certainly wasn't expected. He just seemed so natural as a heel. Maybe that dominant heel role will fall back to Skip Sheffield / Ryback.

*The Problem I See With This Gimmick :* There are now four comedy character faces on raw. 1. Santino 2. Zack Ryder 3. R-Truth 4. Brodus Clay. For whatever reason they turned Truth back and Ryder's Push has now made him into a complete comedy character, this is far too much.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The issue with the gimmick isn't the gimmick, it's that it shouldn't be Brodus Clay. Brodus is one of the only big men who's come into the company in the last few years, among a slew of garbage like Ryan, Zeke, Kozlov, Husky Harris, etc that actually doesn't suck. He deserves to be put into a gimmick where he's a viable title contender. This gimmick has no long term growth attached to it, he can't just be this guy and expect to get...probably even into the US title scene (and yes, Ryder did, Brodus is not getting that over without doing the same kind of thing he did). A generic monster heel may have been bland but it leaves room for advancement, especially since Henry is supposedly retiring this year and they need somebody to fill the gap, not to mention Kane is on his last legs too.

And yes, I know they can change it whenever they want too, I'm just saying. This probably wasn't done with any kind of forward planning.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

My jaw fell through the floor when first came out; I didn't know what to think. But his mannerisms in the ring and his talking had me rolling. "My bad!"

I think that each week he should come out and squash a random jobber, then after the match, have him completely flip serious and maim his fallen opponent with a chair (for example), then afterwards going right back to smiling and dancing, preferably while his Ho's are running away scared up the ramp.


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

When he first came out, I was like "what the fuck?" But as soon as he started walking down the ramp... it clicked. Holy shit, this is what is missing in this era of wrestling! It's so completely over the top, but the dude made it entertaining!

Brodus has real talent. I can't wait to see what he makes of this.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm glad they didn't make him another big boring ass monster like show and henry.


----------



## WWEfan4eva (Feb 23, 2005)

I thoght he going to come out as a heel


----------



## illspirit (Jul 23, 2007)

WWEfan4eva said:


> I thoght he going to come out as a heel


We've not seen enough to see if he's heel or face yet, to be fair.


----------



## squared circle (Mar 13, 2010)

I thought that his debut was great, I couldn't fault it. Obviously this is a mid card gimmick that he is currently portraying, but I take it that this is just to re-establish him with the current fanbase and get him over. I see him becoming a monster heel sometime in the next 3-6 months and going on a rampage, or at least I hope they turn him into a monster heel once he has established himself with the fanbase and gotten himself over.

He's got talent and lots of it. I hope that Brodus becomes a big time (main eventer) player in the next year or two.


----------



## IAmNotAJ (Dec 21, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The issue with the gimmick isn't the gimmick, it's that it shouldn't be Brodus Clay. Brodus is one of the only big men who's come into the company in the last few years, among a slew of garbage like Ryan, Zeke, Kozlov, Husky Harris, etc that actually doesn't suck. He deserves to be put into a gimmick where he's a viable title contender. This gimmick has no long term growth attached to it, he can't just be this guy and expect to get...probably even into the US title scene (and yes, Ryder did, Brodus is not getting that over without doing the same kind of thing he did). A generic monster heel may have been bland but it leaves room for advancement, especially since Henry is supposedly retiring this year and they need somebody to fill the gap, not to mention Kane is on his last legs too.
> 
> And yes, I know they can change it whenever they want too, I'm just saying. This probably wasn't done with any kind of forward planning.


You're probably right, in saying that this probably wasn't done with any forward thinking. But that's not to say it definitely wasn't either.

With Henry and Kane still on the roster, WWE would run the risk of overcrowding their roster with monster heels, if they debuted Clay with a similar gimmick. But if WWE wait until Kane and/or Henry retire and than have Brodus adopt a monster persona, they don't run their risk. In the meantime they have Clay get over with a likable face gimmick, so that when he does turn heel the audience will actually care about him. Not to mention it gives him something to do in the meantime.

That's just a theory, of how this booking could make sense. But as mentioned earlier, I doubt WWE would have put that much thought into it.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

I was shocked when he came out, but thought it could work. He proved during his match he WILL make it work. I was on the floor laughing at what he was doing in the ring and the 'SUPLEX BABY!' ... 'Ma bad!' 

While I don't think the gimmick fits Brodus Clay, he's making it work and he's gonna get over with it...and then he'll turn into a monster heel which is why people will buy into him and not lose interest. WWE has something good here, hopefully they don't fuck it up.

Plus, honestly, appearing in his debut as a monster heel wouldn't have got him over with the fans. The 'Funkasaurus' gimmick has.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Joseph please keep all spoilers out of non-spoiler threads... even match-ups.*


----------



## Kingofstuff (Mar 14, 2010)

According to "Wikipedia" Brodus Clay's debut was delayed, because he was filming a WWE movie titled "No one lives". Not sure if true, but very interesting none the less.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

I think the debut of the Funkasaurus may have been the greatest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## Myst (Aug 9, 2004)

Brodus has a ton of charisma. His antics in the ring had me rolling!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

At first i was like WTF, then he grew on me like a rash. An overweight red rash.


----------



## momentai94 (Nov 1, 2011)

Xiphias said:


> At first i was like WTF, then he grew on me like a rash. An overweight red rash.


a funky red rash


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

illspirit said:


> We've not seen enough to see if he's heel or face yet, to be fair.




It's pretty safe to say he's a face.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

I'm wondering if the people who don't like this gimmick are the same people who have been following brodus clay before.

If they are,just remember the casuals,and even some people from the IWC like myself,wouldn't give two shits if Brodus had the baddest,most badass monster heel debut, and why? Because it would be unoriginal and boring.

WWE made the right move by debuting him like this,I must have seen his debut on youtube like 9 times now and he actually became a character in which I'm interested in when up until monday,I couldn't give a fuck about his debut honestly.


----------



## THunter (Apr 2, 2011)

McNugget said:


> I thought it was great. And I'd like to point out that main event talents have come from worse gimmicks in the past.
> 
> Calm down kids, just enjoy the show. Put your fan hat on, stop crying about his career being ruined and blah blah. It's something different.





Kincaid said:


> We like it when there's more than 2 gimmicks in wrestling? Not everyone has to be a badass heel or a strong, tough face. Sometimes it's nice to have some nonsense.
> 
> Brodus is never gonna be world champ. He doesn't have the look for it. What he does have is ABSURD charisma. Why not milk it? Godfather and Rikishi were dude's who had credible offense and played goofy gimmicks and they were hugely successful.
> 
> Just because you're not a main eventer, doesn't mean you're not a success.


Agreed with the two sentiments above. Definitely.

The problem I think with the "IWC" is that they (you) are extreme in thought. There is rarely a middle ground, based on reason. It usually seems to be one end of the spectrum - or the other. If someone isn't deserving of a title push, or a heel turn, they should be released. There rarely seems to be rhyme or reason with the "IWC", and despite a love of wrestling, things are taken way too seriously, to the point of the fun being removed.

In my opinion, I like Brodus Clay as the Funkasaurus. I've watched it twice now. How often do I ever say that about an episode (or segment) of Raw and Smackdown? Not enough really. While I think Clay's entrance may become a little tedious after a while, because afterall it's going to take up several minutes each week, of the same thing, and as such the appeal will wear off somewhat - unless he busts new moves on the way down. One thing that won't get tiresome though is his in-ring antics I don't think. He seemed like a natural in the ring when it came to the girations and especially the hilariously awkward comments and taunts directed towards his opponent Hawkins. There seems to be a crowd interaction which is taken to another level here, helped by Clay's naturally loud voice, for example, when he asked the crowd "should I get him?", there was quite a clear response of 'yes' - this is only going to get louder as people warm to the Funkasaurus more. 

Will Brodus Clay become a world champion with this particular gimmick? Probably not no, but who's to say that's a bad thing? As mentioned above in the quote by Kincaid; just because you're not a main eventer, doesn't mean you're not a success. I remember growing up, and being of the firm belief that D'Lo Brown was excellent - I felt that he was a staple of the WWE, and he made the European Championship scene very entertaining. Who's to say that Brodus Clay can't be a staple of the mid-card? Who's to say that he can't hold the Intercontinental Championship for quite a long reign at some point? 

People have shared their thoughts on Clay's credibility plummeting following the debut of this Funkasaurus gimmick, but personally, I tend to believe that a 375 lb, 6'7" guy can just about dominate anyone, whether he's tantalising them with girations or screaming at them like a 'monster heel'. He's been blessed with size and strength, so the perception of him losing credibility as a force is nonsensical in my view. He may have only been facing Curt Hawkins in the ring on Raw, but he still tossed him around the ring as if he was Kelly Kelly.

So what am I really saying about The Funkasaurus? Well, that I think he's going to enjoy some great mid-card success, and be very entertaining in the process. It looks like there's going to be some enjoyable crowd interaction when it comes to his matches as well. I'm looking forward to seeing more of Brodus Clay.


----------



## CodyRhodes (Jan 23, 2011)

The gimmick is horrible. I'm shocked by the poll results. A gimmick similar to Umaga's would've been more adequate. I'm talking about the facet in which he destroyed and dominated everyone in his path.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

CodyRhodes said:


> The gimmick is horrible. I'm shocked by the poll results. A gimmick similar to Umaga's would've been more adequate. I'm talking about the facet in which he destroyed and dominated everyone in his path.



fpalm no, no, no! Why another dominating heel?


----------



## CodyRhodes (Jan 23, 2011)

Full Nelson King said:


> fpalm no, no, no! Why another dominating heel?


Because that's what the WWE is lacking in my opinion. The Funkasaurus gimmick is so incredibly lame. That's not how you utilize a talented big man like Brodus Clay.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

CodyRhodes said:


> A gimmick similar to Umaga's would've been more adequate. I'm talking about the facet in which he destroyed and dominated everyone in his path.


been there, done that... A lot of people are sick of these 300 pounds monsters with no charisma squashing cruiserweight for weeks, having a title shot and returning to the midcard


----------



## Piezo (Dec 7, 2011)

^ Agreed, the new gimmick is refreshing for a change. I hate that whenever they get a big guy he automatically becomes a heel... it's nice to change things up for once.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Sweet zombie jesus...he looks like a member of Run DMC for crying out loud:lmao


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

So it's Day Two of the PF (Post Funkasaurus) era and I'm feeling great. The air smells a little sweeter, the sky is a little brighter. Two things:

1) I can't wait to see this character in front of one of the big, fun-loving wrestling cities with hot crowds. These crowds are still chanting "Sexual Chocolate" in 2012, the Funkasaurus would blow the roof off the place.

2) Brodus Clay needs to come out at the Rumble with his dancers, eliminate everyone in the ring at the time in like 20 seconds and do his entire dance routine complete with lights and turnbuckle pyro.


----------



## Jobbin'likenoother (Jun 1, 2011)

They managed to take away the stuff that I enjoyed about his previous character (his mannerisms and his music) and turned him into Ernie Miller/Flash Funk.


It would have been so much better if they'd dressed Zeke Jackson & Clay up in drag and had THEM dance for that former NXT chick instead!


----------



## The Rock Forever (Dec 6, 2008)

Adramelech said:


> So it's Day Two of the PF (Post Funkasaurus) era and I'm feeling great. The air smells a little sweeter, the sky is a little brighter. Two things:
> 
> 1) I can't wait to see this character in front of one of the big, fun-loving wrestling cities with hot crowds. These crowds are still chanting "Sexual Chocolate" in 2012, the Funkasaurus would blow the roof off the place.
> 
> 2) Br*odus Clay needs to come out at the Rumble with his dancers, eliminate everyone in the ring at the time in like 20 seconds and do his entire dance routine complete with lights and turnbuckle pyro.*


I concur. They entire second half of the PPV should just be Brodus doing dancing routines and miming his music.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Seems like a situation where, because of the _lack_ of gimmicks in today's WWE, people are praising gimmicks simply for being gimmicks.


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

THunter raises a big point in that Brodus can still be credible and have this gimmick. The trick is to go full out and explore who Brodus is. To not make him one note. If someone goes up to Brodus out back and he's joking around with the girls and having fun and they're like "Brodus! What happened to you? You used to be a monster! A KILLER! Now...you're a joke."

And Brodus just grins and is like "Sorry you hate fun." and just tells the guy he's out there having fun, but he can still rip it up it'd be awesome. Explore that Brodus is still a bad, bad man but is tired of taking himself so seriously. Dude, not every bad dude is a serious death tough guy. Look at MMA. A lot of those guys are goofy as shit.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

Adramelech said:


> So it's Day Two of the PF (Post Funkasaurus) era and I'm feeling great. The air smells a little sweeter, the sky is a little brighter. Two things:
> 
> 1) I can't wait to see this character in front of one of the big, fun-loving wrestling cities with hot crowds. These crowds are still chanting "Sexual Chocolate" in 2012, the Funkasaurus would blow the roof off the place.
> 
> *2) Brodus Clay needs to come out at the Rumble with his dancers, eliminate everyone in the ring at the time in like 20 seconds and do his entire dance routine complete with lights and turnbuckle pyro.*


:lmao


----------



## CMPunkAllstars (Jan 3, 2012)

Been a lurker for years and Punk mark from the old days. Even the shoot promo didnt motivate me to register or post - but BC's Rerun gimmick and debut did. Seems the "creative" staff in Stamford is watching old episodes of 'Whats Happenin' again. Best debut in years and I would be shocked if this were a punishment gimmick - BC looked like he was having a great time - it was probably his idea tbh. My 3 boys have been singing 'somebody call my momma' for 24 hours straight. Good times, well done WWE.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

> 2) Brodus Clay needs to come out at the Rumble with his dancers, eliminate everyone in the ring at the time in like 20 seconds and do his entire dance routine complete with lights and turnbuckle pyro.


:lmao

This must happen at any cost


----------



## Jacare (Apr 29, 2011)

I never cared for Brodus but this gimmick made me like him. He's good.


----------



## ABrown (Jan 30, 2007)

SHEEWAH!










CHEAHH!

:lmao


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm convinced that WWE is simply doing this as a calculated risk. 

If he gets over with this, then great, he's over.

If he doesn't get over, he can flip out and say that WWE in general, or John Laurinaitis in particular, forced him to perform under this gimmick. He can then transform back into the monster heel he always should have been and get over that way.

Really, there's plenty to gain and nothing to lose. Plenty of guys have tried to get over with silly gimmicks, failed, and then gotten over by being more like "themselves". Rock and Austin are two examples.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> I'm convinced that WWE is simply doing this as a calculated risk.
> 
> If he gets over with this, then great, he's over.
> 
> ...


this. if the Funkasaurus gimmick fails, they always can repackage him as Big Angry Heel #132. 
but I don't think it will fail. they've made people talk a lot about him and most of us like him. he is unique and different from the normal product, he moves(both wrestling and dancing) very well for a 350 pound guy, has charisma, he is funny, the two dancers are hot(is there anything better than a black chick with a nice booty?)...I can see him getting cheered by the Rumble. if he is presented as a light hearted monster kicking ass while dancing and having a good time, the crowd should get behind him, because they go there to have a good time afterall.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brock_Lock said:


> this. if the Funkasaurus gimmick fails, they always can repackage him as Big Angry Heel #132.
> but I don't think it will fail. they've made people talk a lot about him and *most of us like him.* he is unique and different from the normal product, he moves(both wrestling and dancing) very well for a 350 pound guy, has charisma, he is funny, the two dancers are hot(is there anything better than a black chick with a nice booty?)...I can see him getting cheered by the Rumble. if he is presented as a light hearted monster kicking ass while dancing and having a good time, *the crowd should get behind him,* because they go there to have a good time afterall.



And THAT right there is the problem for all of you that liked it.

The IWC likes the gimmick(at least most of them). The Casual Fan? That's the question.


Remember that Vince could really care less about the IWC and what we think so he pays more attention to the Casual fans...



Vin Ghostal said:


> I'm convinced that WWE is simply doing this as a calculated risk.
> 
> If he gets over with this, then great, he's over.
> 
> ...


Rep'ed.


That's a good point. Here's hoping this happens(and he drops the gimmick sooner rather than later) 'cause there's really no future in the Main-Event scene with a joke-of-a-gimmick like this.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

*This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*

Didn't want to post in the discussion-thread since it'll probably get lost in the mass of posts.






Whether you like the funkasaurus or not, just support him, to show that we want some FUN back in wrestling. Pretty interesting thoughts and I agree with him. If they did this as a punishment as many of you believe, then lets teach them a lesson by cheering the gimmick. If they did it to have some fun, or even if it was Brodus' own idea, let's show our appreciation by cheering.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

glenwo2 said:


> Remember that Vince could really care less about the IWC and what we think so he pays more attention to the Casual fans...


Oh, that's certainly true. They obviously believe he can get over this way, because they wouldn't intentionally squander a resource like Brodus (a huge guy who can both talk and wrestle, the holy trinity in the eyes of WWE).



glenwo2 said:


> That's a good point. Here's hoping this happens(and he drops the gimmick sooner rather than later) 'cause there's really no future in the Main-Event scene with a joke-of-a-gimmick like this.


Well, let's see how over he can get with it. The Little Jimmies might love the bright lights, dancing, and pyro, and the adults might like the actual wrestling and the ass-shaking dancers. :side:


----------



## DoubleAwesome (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*

Who is he? Scotty 2 Hotty? Funaki? Santino Marella? Hornswoggle? No we don't want Brodus to turn into a Face-Comedy Jobber..At least I don't...Do you really Really think This Gimnick will make him a Champion? Seriosuly he is more goofy than ZACK RYDER...I'd rather have a generic Monster heel than this


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> And THAT right there is the problem for all of you that liked it.
> 
> The IWC likes the gimmick(at least most of them). The Casual Fan? That's the question.
> 
> ...


sure but i guess 1 year in the mid card wont kill him so he is fine with that gimmick for now


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

*Re: This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*

This guy could easily be the early version of Chris Jericho for Halloween, just needs to grow his hair out and keep the goatee.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> And THAT right there is the problem for all of you that liked it.
> 
> The IWC likes the gimmick(at least most of them). The Casual Fan? That's the question.
> 
> ...


I also said that if it fails, they always can make him drop the gimmick and be another monster heel. but they should give some time to the Funkasaurus gimmick to see if it works or not. 
thinking it should work is not a problem. if it was they wouldn't give him that gimmick. you talk about the IWC like it was some kind of alien entity. if the 60-70% of people here like it, the probabilities are a lot of casuals will like it. people are people, no matter they are casuals, marks or whatever you want to call them.


----------



## 723SuperBlizzard (Jun 28, 2011)

Should I get him? Suplex Baby sheewa. My bad.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Some things in wrestling need to be silly and campy it cant be srs bidness all the way


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

*Re: This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*

FUCK HAVING COMICAL CHARACTERS BACK TO WWE.

I WANT BACK THE EDGY AND COOL.
FUCK ALL YOU WHO THINK OTHERWISE.

AND BY THE WAY I WRITE IN CAPSLOCK JUST TO IRRITATE THE EVERYONE.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*



DoubleAwesome said:


> Who is he? Scotty 2 Hotty? Funaki? Santino Marella? Hornswoggle? No we don't want Brodus to turn into a Face-Comedy Jobber..At least I don't...Do you really Really think This Gimnick will make him a Champion? Seriosuly he is more goofy than ZACK RYDER...I'd rather have a generic Monster heel than this


Unlike the people you mentioned, the Funkasaurus can actually look dominating in whatever sort of hilarious gimmick they put him.
You've seen him what, about 2 minutes of action and you already have him pegged out as a jobber? My god it must be hell to have your simple mind.. 
The Funkasaurus is a nice change to the same old generic monster heel shit we've been fed for the past couple of years.
I consider this a job well done on behalf of the creative team, winds of change my friend, winds of change.

Now how about you wait and see, before making up your mind faster than Randy Orton can surprise RKO someone, instead of whining like a bitch.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*

Brodus Clay should not be a "fun" throw away face character. He has a look that is made to be a heel and a presence that is dominating. There's no way creative/booking is going to get this character right and show off Clay as a credible opponent. WWE is lacking credible heels especially and they had a chance to create one with Clay. They already have their midcard comedy act in Ryder and don't need another one. I'm not sure why WWE decided to go in this direction but it's just going to push Clay into irrelevancy.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*



cmpunkisgod. said:


> the Funkasaurus can actually look dominating in whatever sort of hilarious gimmick they put him.


Did you watch his debut? Dominating is the last word I'd give that performance.


----------



## cmpunkisgod. (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: This guy has the right idea about Brodus Clay*

You're right, it was an even match where you weren't sure who would win right until the very end.


----------



## Daud (Sep 22, 2011)

I love his new gimmick, it's something new!


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

:lmao at all the people that are trying to sound cool and not like the gimmick just because it's a bit odd.

It's what the WWE has been missing, would you all have been happier if he came back as a generic muscle (maybe fat) guy?

I love it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chip said:


> :lmao at all the people that are trying to sound cool and not like the gimmick just because it's a bit odd.
> 
> It's what the WWE has been missing, *would you all have been happier if he came back as a generic muscle (maybe fat) guy?*
> 
> I love it.


Yes.

I love how the people who are defending it can't say anything other than "you don't like it so you're trying to sound cool/you take wrestling too seriously/you hate fun, etc". Maybe, just maybe, they should've strapped this gimmick on a shitty big guy so you can laugh at him, and a better big man like Brodus can have a real opportunity in the company, because he's going nowhere with this. I know, it's a crackpot theory, but try to process that.


----------



## Gingermadman (Feb 2, 2010)

Chip said:


> :lmao at all the people that are trying to sound cool and not like the gimmick just because it's a bit odd.
> 
> It's what the WWE has been missing, *would you all have been happier if he came back as a generic muscle (maybe fat) guy?*
> 
> I love it.


Yes


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

http://vids.wwe.com/14586/wwecom-exclusive-brodus-clay-on

exclusive interview with brodus wwe.com


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

My Main Three Arguments About This Gimmick :

1. He makes the fourth comedy character now on RAW, seeing as though R.Truth is once again a face (for some reason). They've got Ryder, Santino, Truth and now Brodus Clay. He would of worked far better as a heel right now.

2. How does this gimmick fit anywhere near the main event scene? It's not that I don't dig it but ask The Godfather how serious people are gonna take this. The Godfather was super over but was never made credible, regardless of how many wins he picked up.

3. When did they plan his gimmick change? As soon as Morrison's Depature, he was tweeting that he was gonna stomp him. So clearly there was an idea that Brodus Clay would squash Morrison, to "end his career", making him a heel.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Chip said:


> :lmao at all the people that are trying to sound cool and not like the gimmick just because it's a bit odd.


Yes, I'm sure that's the reason. Because they're trying to sound cool. 



Todthebod said:


> How does this gimmick fit anywhere near the main event scene?


Why does it have to?


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Brodus sold this gimmick big time. He was charismatic, he was funny, and he had a good time with it. Can you honestly say his versatility and level of talent would be as apparent in his original form? We saw a whole different side of Brodus Clay. He will turn heel eventually, but for now we get to see that Brodus can do different things.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

the fox said:


> http://vids.wwe.com/14586/wwecom-exclusive-brodus-clay-on
> 
> exclusive interview with brodus wwe.com


Fuckin' awesome!


----------



## Ryshtyan (Jan 11, 2012)

The WWE has enough clowns in their ranks as it is. In fact, too many. Brotus is just another added to the list. He is amusing, I will give him that, but I had hoped WWE would step it up and become more gritty. I should know better. I don't care for the gimmick because wrestlers that get thrown into that clownish category never elevate to true superstar status.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Did anyone else notice Naomi was one of the dancers?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

Lol at the interview


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

I dont really know what to think of it tbh. I was more disapointed I think. I was looking forward to him debuting as the monster heel he was advertised as, because he's pretty good in that role and could have been a big deal. He's a talented guy and could have really made an impact.

In this role...he can't actually go far. He's quite obviously not going to enter the upper card and main event with this ridiculous gimmick because it's pretty much a comedy gimmick. He might get over, but he wont get anywhere with it. I also dont really enjoy that kind of gimmick so it's a lose, lose for me. I didn't hate it, I just thought...why? while watching.


----------



## Absent SuperTsar (Jan 28, 2007)

That was gold.

I'm baffled by those who seem to have wanted a monster heel. Have you guys not had enough of generic, repititive monster heels. Sure we've had the Godfather gimmick before it's hardly common.

I laughed, I enjoyed, it was a feel good moment especially after I began to believe WWE had dropped the ball on him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Walk-In said:


> Why does it have to?


Because that's the only thing WWE cares about, they put no time, energy, focus, care, respect, or any other positive word you can think of into anything else. The midcard is NOT taken seriously, the tag team division even less so. The only prominent mid carders in the entire company are Dolph Ziggler and Cody Rhodes and it's clear as day that that's only because this is gonna be their breakout year into the main event.

The reality of the situation is, you really haven't done anything until you've won the big one.

Now, Brodus should not be a main eventer the second he walks into the company, but he should be allowed to perform under a gimmick that can eventually lead him down that path with the right build up. This is not that gimmick.


----------



## youssef123 (Nov 19, 2011)

the fox said:


> http://vids.wwe.com/14586/wwecom-exclusive-brodus-clay-on
> 
> exclusive interview with brodus wwe.com


FUCK ! i can't watch it in France ! i am always redirected to a video with Maryse, :cuss:


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

I hate the fact that they recycled previously used theme music. This is also only original because he is big. If Someone like Consequences Creed made his debut like this everyone would say it is a Flash Funk/The Cat ripoff and wouldn't care. I hate how WWE wants all of their fans to ignore thing they saw years ago because they might use them again.


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

it says he was snoop dogg's bodyguard. So i guess i can understand where the influence of his gimmick comes from.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

youssef123 said:


> FUCK ! i can't watch it in France ! i am always redirected to a video with Maryse, :cuss:


Keep checking Youtube, it will be uploaded within a number of hours, just like all the other WWE.com exclusives. It's called "Brodus Clay on his Raw Supershow debut".


----------



## TheWFEffect (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao

I'm ok with the whole Funkasaurus thing now, but I keep seeing people say "it's better than generic monster heel," as if people WANTED something different and they would've been upset had they gotten that. I don't buy that. Alot of the hype around Brodus's debut was centered around the fact that he could play the monster heel REALLY well, and that's what it was built up as. So you guys are telling me if he would've debuted under that gimmick, you would've been upset? Or is it just hindsight?


----------



## Mizfit (Jan 3, 2011)

He reminded me of Earl from ToeJam and Earl.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

the fox said:


> http://vids.wwe.com/14586/wwecom-exclusive-brodus-clay-on
> 
> exclusive interview with brodus wwe.com


:lmao I hope he is on Smackdown this week.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

I like Brodus as a monster heel, but he would be playing third banana to Henry and Kane right now. Henry has Brodus gimmick now anyway, which Clay would've done a better job with.

Brodus is awesome. He did a great job in his debut whether you like the gimmick or not. 

Funkasaurus rules.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

It was good. He seemed to really enjoy it himself, and it was funny as hell hearing him shout stuff during the match.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Besides my original opinions on the debut, my other issue with this character is that WWE creative is beginning to over expose/saturate the comedy aspect of Raw. Hornswoggle and Santino have been comedy characters since 2008, Zack Ryder is a comedy character who is attempting to be serious, R-Truth is a comedy character to some degree, and now you have Clay. It makes me wonder if I'm watching a wrestling program or a comedy central program that just happens to be on the USA network.


----------



## Rop3 (Feb 1, 2010)

Headliner said:


> Besides my original opinions on the debut, my other issue with this character is that WWE creative is beginning to over expose/saturate the comedy aspect of Raw. Hornswoggle and Santino have been comedy characters since 2008, Zack Ryder is a comedy character who is attempting to be serious, R-Truth is a comedy character to some degree, and now you have Clay. It makes me wonder if I'm watching a wrestling program or a comedy central program that just happens to be on the USA network.


Well there's two kinds of comedy characters. You have your Rocky's, heel R-Truth's and Kurt Angle's, who are funny but also have another side to them. Then you have your Santino's and Hornswoggle's, who are there just to be funny. There's nothing more to them. As for Brodus Clay, his success will depend on which bracket he falls on. If he's another Santino, then he will fail. But there's ALWAYS room for another Rocky, Kurt Angle or heel R-Truth.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Rop3 said:


> Well there's two kinds of comedy characters. You have your Rocky's, heel R-Truth's and Kurt Angle's, who are funny but also have another side to them. Then you have your Santino's and Hornswoggle's, who are there just to be funny. There's nothing more to them. As for Brodus Clay, his success will depend on which bracket he falls on. If he's another Santino, then he will fail. But there's ALWAYS room for another Rocky, Kurt Angle or heel R-Truth.


Exactly. It's definitely a wacky gimmick but I didn't see anything overtly comedic about it. He definitely didn't wrestle like a comedy character, he destroyed Curt Hawkins in quick fashion.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Vin Ghostal said:


> Oh, that's certainly true. They obviously believe he can get over this way, because they wouldn't intentionally squander a resource like Brodus (a huge guy who can both talk and wrestle, the holy trinity in the eyes of WWE).
> 
> 
> 
> Well, let's see how over he can get with it. The Little Jimmies might love the bright lights, dancing, and pyro, and the adults might like the actual wrestling and the ass-shaking dancers. :side:


Nothing wrong with liking ass-shaking dancers...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Rop3 said:


> Well there's two kinds of comedy characters. You have your Rocky's, heel R-Truth's and Kurt Angle's, who are funny but also have another side to them. Then you have your Santino's and Hornswoggle's, who are there just to be funny. There's nothing more to them. As for Brodus Clay, his success will depend on which bracket he falls on. If he's another Santino, then he will fail. But there's ALWAYS room for another Rocky, Kurt Angle or heel R-Truth.


Right. I think the issue here is that _you know_ what their intentions are soon as you see them on the screen. And that's to do comedy. The better comedy characters are the complete opposite. Like a Rock, or an Angle. Guys that don't necessary show that intention on first impression.


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Dark Church said:


> I hate the fact that they recycled previously used theme music. This is also only original because he is big. If Someone like Consequences Creed made his debut like this everyone would say it is a Flash Funk/The Cat ripoff and wouldn't care. I hate how WWE wants all of their fans to ignore thing they saw years ago because they might use them again.


The WWE is all about recycling. They don't care if we remember or not. They just want the gimmick to get over with the crowd.


----------



## grimeycarolina (Jan 21, 2008)

i loved it. wwe needs this. they are on usa where characters are welcomed. 
also Big Guy + Dancing = $, ask Rikishi. you can have fun and kiss some ass at the same time.


----------



## philosophyofaknife (Nov 7, 2009)

How long do we have to wait for a Funkasaurus t-shirt!?!?


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

CaptainObvious said:


> Brodus Clay should not be a "fun" throw away face character. He has a look that is made to be a heel and a presence that is dominating. There's no way creative/booking is going to get this character right and show off Clay as a credible opponent. WWE is lacking credible heels especially and they had a chance to create one with Clay. They already have their midcard comedy act in Ryder and don't need another one. I'm not sure why WWE decided to go in this direction but it's just going to push Clay into irrelevancy.


THIS. +1000000000000.







Brock_Lock said:


> you talk about the IWC like it was some kind of alien entity.


Have you read some the posts here? 

Some of them DO sound like they come from other planets. 





the fox said:


> http://vids.wwe.com/14586/wwecom-exclusive-brodus-clay-on
> 
> exclusive interview with brodus wwe.com


Just noticed :


Seems Brodus also has JACK-SWAGGER lisp when he speaks. :lmao


That will certainly help him get over. :no:


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Comedy has been a part of WWF/WWE and pro wrestling in general for a very long time. Memory is selective I suppose, but lest we forget that during the Attitude/Ruthless Aggression eras (a time when wrestling was its edgiest) we had Head Cheese, Dude Love, Sexual Chocolate, Too Cool, Rikishi, Saturn in a dress or with a mop, Goldust and Booker T, Heidenriech, Stone Cold and Kurt Angle singing and the list goes on and on and on. 

Folks need to lighten up. Not everything has to be about 'main event potential' or 'championships' and those writing him off are 'throwing the baby out with the bathwater'.


----------



## chrispepper (May 29, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJWmOO1IvK4

Did everyone forget this incredible HEEL promo? Don't get me wrong I enjoy his gimmick but he has so much more potential as a monster than the character he's playing now..


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

First of all for those saying that his gimmick can't progress anywhere or is a dead end gimmick is the dumbest thing I have ever heard. How can this gimmick not progress? He just debuted for Christ sake. 

Yeah he's all smiley and dancer but to say that his gimmick cannot change or that it cannot progress to a more serious or diabolical role is just idiotic and closed minded hate. He is a big man therefore his presence can always be felt in a ring no matter what is character's "mood" is. 

He has the agility, he has the charisma, and he's having fun at the moment, so what? No need to bitch like a little girl because he didn't walk in the ring and say 
"CLAY SMASH!" 

The idea is he CAN be that character whenever he wants to but the fact he debut this way shows that he's trying to be different and shows that he is not just some big oaf who tosses weight around. 

I can understand not everybody likes his gimmick but to argue that his gimmick is worthless just because you don't like it is talking out of your ass.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

that wwe.com promo was brilliant. who says he can't be a monster too?


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

WWE already has angry monsters in the form of Mark Henry, Kane and Big Show so adding Clay as yet another would be pointless and at least this gimmick is different


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

There was no place for angry monster Brodus Clay. Mark Henry took that gimmick back. Maybe in a few years time, he can make it work. It's not like Mark Henry never did anything like this.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

why cant he be an angry and funny monster ?


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

For all fans of the funkasaurus outside the US of A


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

SummerLove said:


> that wwe.com promo was brilliant. who says he can't be a monster too?


Exactly. When asked if he's being taken seriously, that look on his face was MEAN! And judging from the interviewer's question, the WWE is recognizing the fact that he may not be taken seriously which they will combat.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

From the WWE.com promo, I choose "Like it". I don't care, I'm a fan of Brodus and this gimmick.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

His fans need an official name. Funky Ones? Funkinators? Funkanites? Mother Funkers? Mama Funkers?


----------



## Mike Hauncho (Mar 14, 2010)

PoisonMouse said:


> His fans need an official name. Funky Ones? Funkinators? Funkanites? Mother Funkers? Mama Funkers?


Mother Funkers! The song says somebody better call my momma!


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

I am a proud Mother Funker Then!


----------



## paweletakwiele130 (May 5, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> For all fans of the funkasaurus outside the US of A


Thanks man from outside the US of A!



PoisonMouse said:


> Mother Funkers?


I'll rep that.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

You can't use a Terry Funk slogan to label fans of the Funkasaurus. For shame!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I became an instant fan after the Raw match,Seeing him last night for Smackdown and that WWE.com exclusive..I'm already a mark!!


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

TJTheGr81 said:


> :lmao
> 
> I'm ok with the whole Funkasaurus thing now, but I keep seeing people say "it's better than generic monster heel," as if people WANTED something different and they would've been upset had they gotten that. I don't buy that. Alot of the hype around Brodus's debut was centered around the fact that he could play the monster heel REALLY well, and that's what it was built up as. So you guys are telling me if he would've debuted under that gimmick, you would've been upset? Or is it just hindsight?


I don't recall that many people being excited for Brodus' debut. Certainly not 3/4 of the board, who have voted that they love this new gimmick.


----------



## Commodus (Sep 12, 2011)

It was by far one of the best debuts I've seen in years. It's so great, he's a _talented_ PN News. Just digest tat for a second and realise how fucking awesome it is.


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

Let's all start a petition where all unsubscribed user titles name are changfed to Mother Funkers.


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Phil5991 said:


> For all fans of the funkasaurus outside the US of A


Everybody complaining about how he's a joke who will go for a few months and then be buried MUST see this. I knew he had some awesome mic skills as a heel, but he works just as well with this gimmick, plus he sounds a lot more serious than during his debut with the "should I get him?" with kind of made him seem a bit too goofy.

Now he makes sense, and now I know he will still be a force to be reckoned with. Just wait and see.


----------



## fuggenwaggles (May 23, 2011)

TheWFEffect said:


>


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Tarfu (Jun 18, 2008)

Not only did Brodus make this shit FUNK again, he also brought back Naomi's delicious ass.

So much win.


----------



## Awesome 1 (Feb 20, 2011)

im ever more excited about big brodus after that interview...... :flip


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Tarfu said:


> Not only did Brodus make this shit FUNK again, he also brought back Naomi's delicious ass.
> 
> So much win.


Ariane > Naomi


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

I approve.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

Awesome 1 said:


> im ever more excited about big brodus after that interview...... :flip


Same here...the more I watch the debut, the more I laugh my ass off and enjoy this. I'm looking forward to seeing where Brodus goes from here but at the same time I'm still skeptic.


----------



## Striketeam (May 1, 2011)

No one believed Cena could main event back in 2003 but look what happened. Who knows, Brodus could use this gimmick to get him there too. Also, I miss fun characters like this. Don't you want something other than the same old boring, generic wrestlers we have been getting the last couple of years?


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Best thing the WWE has done since giving Mark Henry the best


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

Brodus , Truth and Mr Excitement are the only reasons to watch Raw these days.


----------



## MMANHB (Oct 6, 2006)

Viscera had a similar gimmick at one point. It sucked. I guess we'll see.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

I hope this isn't posted yet.......but........Tyler Recks ....... Brodus "Funkasaurus" Clay.....get ready......THE FUNKASAURUS RECKS Best tag team name ever i know right?


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

If he's content with just being in the WWE and being a midcarder then there's nothing wrong with his gimmick. But if he has aspirations to be anything more than that/anything relevant then unfortunately he's out of luck. Although I suppose he's never more than one snapandbeatuphishoesturningonthecrowd/belovedbabyface away from being back to his monster heel ways. I think people are overreacting by saying he'll never be anything relevant because of this. He's got some ability on the mic as we saw in NXT so I think he'll be able to carry himself just fine.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

must be an american thing.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yes.
> 
> I love how the people who are defending it can't say anything other than "you don't like it so you're trying to sound cool/you take wrestling too seriously/you hate fun, etc". Maybe, just maybe, they should've strapped this gimmick on a shitty big guy so you can laugh at him, and a better big man like Brodus can have a real opportunity in the company, because he's going nowhere with this. I know, it's a crackpot theory, but try to process that.


Ok, so people on here complain about generic guys, which Brodus was. Then when he gets a bit of uniqueness (granted it's a bit odd) everyone suddenly wants some generic muscle bound heel?

You honestly can't win around here.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

Chip said:


> Ok, so people on here complain about generic guys, which Brodus was. Then when he gets a bit of uniqueness (granted it's a bit odd) everyone suddenly wants some generic muscle bound heel?
> 
> You honestly can't win around here.


This.

Shit like this makes "IWC" stand for "Indicisive Wrestling Community."


----------



## Rated_MFL (Jan 3, 2012)

I loved the brodus debut, made me and all my friends laugh so hard and he is now one of our favourite wrestlers, based on ONE performance, thats an impact. Let his stay like that for a while, he has a whole career to be a monster, sure mark henry was sexual chocolate


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Romanista (Jul 13, 2011)

I don't get it. what is Funkasaurus or Funka mean?


----------



## THunter (Apr 2, 2011)

lightfm said:


> This.
> 
> Shit like this makes "IWC" stand for "Indicisive Wrestling Community."


No, just "Idiotic Wrestling Community".

The "IWC" just demand either end of the spectrum with no real thought, ryhme or reason to anything in between. 

They sit, type, bitch and moan that there's no solid Tag division, no real solid contenders or storylines for titles such as the IC and US title - yet when discussing the roster (and now in this case; Brodus Clay), either they express someone deserves a world title push - or to be released. There's no middle ground. I don't know about you guys, but I'm more than happy to have a stacked mid-card, with some great matches. Hell, I wouldn't mind seeing the reintroduction of the European Championship (I've always preferred it to the US title, perhaps because I'm from the UK?). 

Instead of being disappointed and angry that Brodus Clay isn't receiving a main event/title push immediately, why not embrace that he's going to seemingly make the mid-card a little bit more exciting?


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Romanista said:


> I don't get it. what is Funkasaurus or Funka mean?



'Funk' as in the music genre, and saurus because he looks like a Dinosaur.

It has nothing to do with mushrooms lol :lmao


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

My sister (10 years old) was laughing during the entire match. If WWE is supposed to appeal to kids I would say Brodus was a success.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing brodus again next week faaaaaaaaaar more than i care about jericho or cena/kane.

Any ideas who his first feud will be with?


----------



## mkc931 (Aug 29, 2011)

i thought it was hilarious. I am actually more excited to see what brodus clay does next than any other storyline at the moment.


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

I understand why some may not like the gimmick But when I read around the net about"oh WWE screwed him and now he'll be a joke forever and brodus accepted his career to be killed before it truly began"..I think it's total BS!

Some people seem to want a gimmick THEY want NOW NOW NOW and IF they don't get it then"it sucks",Brodus is pretty young and for all we know he can be a veteran in the WWE 10 years from now!!

People also seem to forget Mark Henry's WWF/E career where he went from a"Nation Of Domination"member to Sexual Chocolate to generic heel to cheerful big guy face to Hall of Pain World Champ Henry,Also look at Vicera from when he debuted in WWF to Big Daddy V,Even look at Kane from original masked form to changes with&without the mask to now!!!


----------



## Theproof (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll give it three weeks before everyone hates this gimmick.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

No vid of Steiner saying "he's fat" posted yet? For shame


----------



## Until May (Feb 5, 2011)

rise said:


> 'Funk' as in the music genre, and saurus because he looks like a Dinosaur.
> 
> It has nothing to do with mushrooms lol :lmao


id mark out if it did not gonna lie


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Not everyone has to main event...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Simply Flawless said:


> No vid of Steiner saying "he's fat" posted yet? For shame


Unfortunately no, however, here's something else you might appreciate. I've discovered insider plans regarding the US title for Brodus Clay. He's set to win it in 2012 and the company has greenlit the re-design for his character.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Simply Flawless said:


> No vid of Steiner saying "he's fat" posted yet? For shame


There you go:


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Lil'Jimmy said:


> Brodus , Truth and Mr Excitement are the only reasons to watch Raw these days.


Well....Truth anyway...


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Somebody Call My Momma*

The best song in WWE theme music history was just released on iTunes!

FUNKY

http://itunes.apple.com/album/wwe-somebody-call-my-momma/id494422845?v0=9988&ign-mpt=uo=1


----------



## Zee Jay (Sep 20, 2010)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

I'll be sure to have it downloaded for some hilarious and memorable moments.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

It's the greatest theme of all time without question. iTunes doesn't deserve it's awesomeness.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Good lord, I'll be sure to put that at the top of my playlist


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Totally putting this on my ipod


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Theproof said:


> I'll give it three weeks before everyone hates this gimmick.


Not EVERYONE But yeah some!


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

"Should I get hiiiim?"

lol I dig Brodus' Funkasaurus character, I think it's awesome and I hope it stick around for awhile before he flips out and turns back into "Generic, tattooed, monster heel 572."

Speaking of gimmicks, what the hell was Hawkins supposed to be? Effeminate, serious guy with a cane? Shit, at least Brodus Clay has a lot of charisma instead of being "Hey, remember me? I used to be an Edgehead, now I hold this canw and cross my arms."


----------



## Kincaid (Mar 31, 2011)

Dude, that WWE.com video is PERFECT.

If he's a total goof in the entrance but he's this laid back, easy going guy backstage who can still kill you with big moves? He'll get over. Good faces for me are guys I want to hang out with. I want to party with Brodus.


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> 2) Brodus Clay needs to come out at the Rumble with his dancers, eliminate everyone in the ring at the time in like 20 seconds and do his entire dance routine complete with lights and turnbuckle pyro.


----------



## Saint 17 (May 17, 2005)

And hahaaaa at the people against the new Brodus Clay...this wrasslin stuff, serious business, ya know, with the grown men wearing tights and fake punching each other.

I hope Brodus stays with this gimmick for a loooong time. Even if he only reaches upper-midcard status. It's entertaining and I dig it.


----------



## ice_edge (Aug 4, 2011)

LOL WWE sold him perfectly. By waiting this long it seems people automatically assumed he was great.


----------



## Brock_Lock (Jun 11, 2011)

youssef123 said:


> FUCK ! i can't watch it in France ! i am always redirected to a video with Maryse, :cuss:


same here, but with Eve speaking in spanish instead of Maryse in french.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Awesome.


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

Most entertaining Raw moment since punks shoot I fucking love it.


----------



## Hammerlock86 (Apr 19, 2011)

Camoron said:


> Exactly. I guarantee that if he had debuted as a monster heel with a generic squash match there wouldn't be this giant ass thread devoted to him.


this thread had started before his RAW debut and it was mostly just bashing him, and all he had was a generic squash match. If you had ever seen an episode of NXT you would have been able to call it move for move. IMO he is just an overweight Ernest "The Cat" Miller with less in ring skill and charisma. Only got his spot for being Snoop Dogg's boy most likely art of the deal for getting Snoop as a guest host however long ago it was. nothing impressive about Brodus Clay.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Wow, I gotta have it too.


----------



## MarkOut4Barrett (Oct 13, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Will definetly be downloading this funky tune!

Long live the age of the funkasauras rex!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

This will be #1 by the end of the week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Hammerlock86 said:


> this thread had started before his RAW debut



Yeah, like an hour and a half before his debut...


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

It's a funny gimmick, I don't see a problem with it. He was never going to be anything special as a monster heel lets face it, he'd beat jobbers for a while, have one big feud with Cena, lose and go back to the lower midcard. With this gimmick he will always stand out and always be fun to watch. RAW is hard to watch sometimes and it's not very fun, so it was great to have something that made me geninely laugh.


----------



## bigbuxxx (May 28, 2011)

Neutronic said:


> And will the casual crowd know who he is and/or care?
> 
> 
> The answer to both is probably No.


and you are overwhelmingly wrong.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Heel said:


> It's a funny gimmick, I don't see a problem with it. He was never going to be anything special as a monster heel lets face it, he'd beat jobbers for a while, have one big feud with Cena, lose and go back to the lower midcard. With this gimmick he will always stand out and always be fun to watch. RAW is hard to watch sometimes and it's not very fun, so it was great to have something that made me geninely laugh.




Yup, that's the usual monster heel formula. Yokozuna was an exception and Mark Henry got one after like 15 years with the company. Khali got one too but it was universally panned here.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Brodus has reminded me why I got into wrasslin' in the first place. Not to see Jack Swagger put on a boring wrestling clinic, but to see over the top, incredibly stupid characters that make you laugh and make you feel happy inside. 

You don't even need to go back very far to remember a time when hilarious gimmicks existed. Even Shelton Benjamin, a guy who had zero charisma on the mic, had a character at one point in time that brought his Momma to the ring every night. Why doesn't this stuff like this happen anymore? Why has all the excitement been replaced with FCW robots who try so very very hard to cut "psychological" promos and be the next "serious" Chris Jericho?

Brodus is a breath of fresh air and hopefully now they realise nobody wants to see "shoot" style promos. I want to be entertained WWE.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

I absolutely loved it. Commentary was hilarious duiring the match. 

"Suplex" - "my bad"


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

rcc said:


> Brodus has reminded me why I got into wrasslin' in the first place. Not to see Jack Swagger put on a boring wrestling clinic, but to see over the top, incredibly stupid characters that make you laugh and make you feel happy inside.
> 
> You don't even need to go back very far to remember a time when hilarious gimmicks existed. Even Shelton Benjamin, a guy who had zero charisma on the mic, had a character at one point in time that brought his Momma to the ring every night. Why doesn't this stuff like this happen anymore? Why has all the excitement been replaced with FCW robots who try so very very hard to cut "psychological" promos and be the next "serious" Chris Jericho?
> 
> Brodus is a breath of fresh air and hopefully now they realise nobody wants to see "shoot" style promos. I want to be entertained WWE.




Yup, WWE desperately needs characters again. Sure, it means Brodus will likely never be a main eventer but so what, he probably wouldn't have been anyways. At best, just a jobber to the stars like every other monster heel. Hopefully WWE adds more characters again as the "Just be yourself" gimmicks are worn out and generic.


----------



## METTY (Jan 8, 2010)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

It's my new workout theme


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Jim Johnston should be a HOF inductee for contributions like this.


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

I'm all over it.


----------



## StarzNBarz (Dec 22, 2010)

Is he gonna come out that that every time? :lmao that would be awesome.


----------



## ManicPowerBomb (Jan 13, 2007)

Totally reminded me of this


----------



## badassbr (Jun 9, 2010)

why brodus clay gimmick is so over and Dj gabriel wasn't???

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2ZC2QXby65c

I liked him where's he now??


----------



## David Hynes (May 11, 2007)

Love it! He look like he loved it too, its so different and he will be over like a motherfucker next week!
Also the way he was talking to the crowd while wrestling "should I suplex him" or words to that effect. Plus now hew gets to say "sheeaa" and it works.
Little bit of the boogie woogie man a day keeps the squares away!


----------



## TheBlur (May 23, 2010)

Handled it nicely when the fan called out "You suck Brodus", to which he casually replies "My Bad"

The gimmick itself should be entertaining, a lot like when the Godfather would bring out the Ho Train, would never have won the world title, but is still an anticipated segment of the show. Some of the funniest moments when he'd walk out without them, how fast the crowd would turn until he called them out again, some of the biggest pops of the night.

It can just be a gimmick without having to do anything else.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

rcc said:


> Brodus is a breath of fresh air and hopefully now they realise *nobody wants* to see "shoot" style promos. I want to be entertained WWE.


While I agree with you about Clay and characters in general, I see no need to make polarizing statements. Why can't there be both 'shoot' promos and whacky characters. WWE is like Baskin Robbins man, 31 flavors and all that jazz.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Just check it out: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4zsE6fU9_U


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

TomasThunder619 said:


>


Agreed.


----------



## Hemen (Oct 6, 2011)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Yup, WWE desperately needs characters again. Sure, it means Brodus will likely never be a main eventer but so what, he probably wouldn't have been anyways. At best, just a jobber to the stars like every other monster heel. Hopefully WWE adds more characters again as the "Just be yourself" gimmicks are worn out and generic.


Not being a main eventer? Lol, i only see him having this gimmick in one year and then he gets a main event gimmick.

Yeah, the original plan was to Brodus to start from a monster heel to a main event face (most likely). 

The only difference is that he is going to start from a mid card face and bulid his way up to the top. And not rushing to the top like Brock Lesnar did.


----------



## Mr Premium (Nov 15, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Didn't they already release that 7 years ago?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

I liked it since Ernest 'The Cat ' Miller used it for his short stint in WWE. Would have loved to see what he would have done had he stayed.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4zsE6fU9_U


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*



Mr Premium said:


> Didn't they already release that 7 years ago?


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*



floyd2386 said:


>


Thanx, I don't know how to display the youtube videos.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*



METTY said:


> It's my new workout theme


I was thinking the same thing, was gunna put it on pre-game tomorrow to get me feeling funky.


----------



## Mister Mystery Man (May 7, 2005)

Headliner said:


> Besides my original opinions on the debut, my other issue with this character is that WWE creative is beginning to over expose/saturate the comedy aspect of Raw. Hornswoggle and Santino have been comedy characters since 2008, Zack Ryder is a comedy character who is attempting to be serious, R-Truth is a comedy character to some degree, and now you have Clay. It makes me wonder if I'm watching a wrestling program or a comedy central program that just happens to be on the USA network.


His biggest comparison at this point could be to Rikishi.......And he was no joke in the ring. See him in the 2000 Royal Rumble.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

I love his new gimmick and some people just won't be happy, EVER.

"Ohhhhh we want interesting characters with gimmicks"

followed by...

"Oh why can't we just have him as a monster heel?" (like that hasn't been done to death for the past 10 years...


The Funkasaurus is fresh, and i can't wait to see how this all unfolds.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Well a (almost) 90 page thread on the Funkasaurus' return I would say it was successful


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Loop - Endless


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*


----------



## JakeC_91 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Mister Mystery Man said:


> His biggest comparison at this point could be to Rikishi.......And he was no joke in the ring. See him in the 2000 Royal Rumble.


I"d say Funkasaurus is a mix of Dusty Rhodes and Rikishi.


----------



## Boss P (Apr 26, 2008)

Slimm Doc said:


> I love his new gimmick and some people just won't be happy, EVER.
> 
> "Ohhhhh we want interesting characters with gimmicks"
> 
> ...


'Monster heel' isn't a character or gimmick. It's a wrestling archetype. Mark Henry and Kane are monster heels, with two completely different characters/gimmicks/whatever. The only thing that defines them being 'monster heels' is the fact that they're monsters and they're heels. Not all heels are monsters, not all monsters are heels and all 'monster heels' aren't created equal. So statement 1 in your post isn't contradicted by statement 2, unless it's implying Brodus should drop any and all 'interesting character' options for him completely. Not all gimmicks are good gimmicks. Praising gimmicks for being gimmicks strikes me as odd.

I don't care about Brodus' gimmick anymore, I'm over it. Get ya money, Brodus. But the misinformation in this thread had to be addressed even though it'll probably fall on deaf ears...


----------



## bigd5896 (May 30, 2009)

Boss P said:


> 'Monster heel' isn't a character or gimmick. It's a wrestling archetype. Mark Henry and Kane are monster heels, with two completely different characters/gimmicks/whatever. The only thing that defines them being 'monster heels' is the fact that they're monsters and they're heels. Not all heels are monsters, not all monsters are heels and all 'monster heels' aren't created equal. So statement 1 in your post isn't contradicted by statement 2, unless it's implying Brodus should drop any and all 'interesting character' options for him completely. Not all gimmicks are good gimmicks. Praising gimmicks for being gimmicks strikes me as odd.
> 
> I don't care about Brodus' gimmick anymore, I'm over it. Get ya money, Brodus. But the misinformation in this thread had to be addressed even though it'll probably fall on deaf ears...


We all know that you wanted it to be something different, I am happy they went this way instead of the Mafia/Mobster Role...

Just another heel strutting around in a suit would get irritating. I know I know he would be diferent but it just seems since Jericho became serious a while ago every new heel wears a suit.

It is just something newish and entertaining


----------



## planetarydeadlock (Aug 3, 2010)

Had his character remained at it was, he'd have just been a Raw version of Mark Henry with a 'House of Pain' gimmick. This is refreshingly different.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Regardless of what you think of the outcome of Brodus Clay's debut (I personally hated it), he has created far more intrest and discussion than if he would of debuted as just another 'monster heel'. 

87 pages and counting for just Brodus Clay, is rather impressive.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

A 69.90 approval rating is impressive as well.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

Boss P said:


> 'Monster heel' isn't a character or gimmick. It's a wrestling archetype. Mark Henry and Kane are monster heels, with two completely different characters/gimmicks/whatever. The only thing that defines them being 'monster heels' is the fact that they're monsters and they're heels. Not all heels are monsters, not all monsters are heels and all 'monster heels' aren't created equal. So statement 1 in your post isn't contradicted by statement 2, unless it's implying Brodus should drop any and all 'interesting character' options for him completely. Not all gimmicks are good gimmicks. Praising gimmicks for being gimmicks strikes me as odd.
> 
> I don't care about Brodus' gimmick anymore, I'm over it. Get ya money, Brodus. But the misinformation in this thread had to be addressed even though it'll probably fall on deaf ears...


Maybes I did describe my point wrong I would agree.

But I can't be the only guy on here who is sick to death of people dismissing wrestlers just because they are playing a 'face' role instead of a 'heel'.

I mean if this forum had it's way with the WWE EVERY wrestler on the roster would be a 'heel', what WWE have done with Brodus is genius, people are talking about him, (people moaning about him/WWE is still people talking about him), fella has a future like it or not.

I bet people don't like him because he doesn't fit into CM Punk's blurred vision of the future of WWE.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Slimm Doc said:


> Maybes I did describe my point wrong I would agree.
> 
> But I can't be the only guy on here who is sick to death of people dismissing wrestlers just because they are playing a 'face' role instead of a 'heel'.
> 
> ...


The same CM Punk who's best friend is Colt "Boom Boom" Cabana? I don't think so.


----------



## Hordriss (Nov 23, 2010)

Honestly, I haven't laughed as hard at something in WWE as I did with Brodus's performance. The Funkasaurus gimmick is different to anything else in WWE right now, it's entertaining and Clay pulled it off perfectly.

Good call from WWE on this one.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

That promo was pretty good, seems clear now they knew it was a gamble and took a chance, "ask hawkins if he takes me serious" is the perfect reply, they should have him brutally pulverize people while acting goofy as posible, what a cool gimmick, hes got the look and personality to pull it off too.
Have him smash jobbers for the next few weeks, then give him a real strong showing at the rumble, whoever manages to eliminate him is his first feud.
Hes pretty much made for merch too, and best of all, it might mean R Truth wont start dancing again soon and stays crazy.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

It was just so out of place so I dont know yet what to think about it all. I must see it some more times I guess.


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

I actually think the WWE scored with this gimmick. They are doing a PG show but insist on having watered down attitude era type characters. If you are going be PG then do it properly. This was doing PG properly and i liked it.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)




----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> That promo was pretty good, seems clear now they knew it was a gamble and took a chance, "ask hawkins if he takes me serious" is the perfect reply, they should have him brutally pulverize people while acting goofy as posible, what a cool gimmick, hes got the look and personality to pull it off too.
> Have him smash jobbers for the next few weeks, then give him a real strong showing at the rumble, whoever manages to eliminate him is his first feud.
> Hes pretty much made for merch too, and best of all, *it might mean R Truth wont start dancing again soon and stays crazy.*


Don't bet on it.... Though I pray you're correct.



My worst nightmare would be seeing Truth start dancing with Pimp-Hippo. oh god help me! :no:


----------



## VAN DAMINATOR (Sep 5, 2006)

p862011 said:


>


Awesome!


----------



## sharkboy22 (Feb 13, 2010)

He's like a Godfather type character. He's big, he's funky, he's a jobber in a midcarder's clothing and of course he has his hoes.


----------



## greaz taker! (Sep 12, 2010)

You do not know how shocked and stunned I was when Brodus Clay came out like that


----------



## Lennon (Jan 20, 2010)

Daaamn it's been nearly a whole day since I've listened to his theme, I think it's time to call my mama again


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Milk this gimmick as much as you can its hilarious


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

This gimmick is like the Disco Inferno gimmick except it's Funk(instead of Disco) and the guy doing it is FAT instead of In-shape(with a John Travolta haircut).


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

sharkboy22 said:


> He's like a Godfather type character. He's big, he's funky, he's a jobber in a midcarder's clothing and of course he has his hoes.


A jobber usually doesn't become IC and tag champion.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

Brodus = Rikishi Part Deux


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I would be happy if Brodus was the new Rikishi.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

HankHill_85 said:


> Brodus = Rikishi Part Deux


Rikishi mixed with "Common Man" Dusty Rhodes and a little Flash Funk.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Brodus reminds me more of Viscera in a way. Like 2006 Viscera.


----------



## lightfm (Aug 2, 2011)

p862011 said:


>


minitron right 'dere


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Brye said:


> Brodus reminds me more of Viscera in a way. Like 2006 Viscera.


Viscera's 2006 character was more like the Sexual Chocolate gimmick. Brodus is a jive talkin' dancing big dude. He's using a similar entrance and entrance attire to Rikishi, uses similar dance moves inside the ring to WWF era Dusty Rhodes, and has backup dancers and funky music like Flash Funk.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

He reminds me of a cross between 2008 Viscera, Rikishi and the Godfatha


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

Am I the only one who is wondering why this guy is talked about all over this forum? Am I missing something? Did he do something on raw, Smackdown, or NXT that has made all of you guys mark out for him?

When I look at this guy, he reminds me of a beefed up Goldberg. I remember when he was with Del Rio and he really didn't do anything but stare mean and yell. Someone please explain how is this guy winning over the same WWE universe that hates on Punk, and Cena?

Well it doesn't actually surprise me because a lot of you won't admit this, but last year you had your moment of overhyping Alex Riley. I remember reading this thread back then like...."Are you guys seirous?" The same guys that trash every Superstar that is on the roster. All of the sudden likes a guy who can't wrestle?


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

I wanst much for Clay when the forum were hyping him up, but when he reapperared with the gimmick last week I seriously am more interested in him now than I ever way. Mainly becuase hes bringing a bit of colour and fun while being a dominant character. There havent been characters like that since, Dude Love, Val Venis and the Godfather or most Golden Era character for that matter, which is good to see in my opinion, it makes the WWE feel a bit more fresh.


----------



## dgeneration-nexus (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



Nut Tree said:


> Am I the only one who is wondering why this guy is talked about all over this forum? Am I missing something? Did he do something on raw, Smackdown, or NXT that has made all of you guys mark out for him?


1)  There's already a massive Brodus Clay discussion thread, why didn't you just pop this in there?

2) I'm assuming you didn't see Raw if you're asking _Did he do something on raw_.

3) He's from Planet Funk, he's the Funkasaurus, he is awesome.


----------



## dragonus (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

He has 2 hot ladies shaking their asses for him, whats there not to like?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



dragonus said:


> He has 2 hot ladies shaking their asses for him, whats there not to like?


Another good reason to like him.

I am with you on the Riley hype from last year I never really understood that. But if you didn;t see Raw or SD yet from this week I would go and watch his debut. The hype for Brodus I definitely get and am a part of. Hes got a ton of charisma, has good mc skills, is decent in the ring and has a good look. Also the WWE is trying something "different" with him outside the generic monster heel gimmick.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

When the show sucks shit, people will try to hold onto anything to justify still watching. Brodus Clay falls into that category.


----------



## Funaki7 (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

Everyone was like "Why do we give a fuck that Brodus Clay is coming back?"

And then they did something completley unpredictable. It was genius.

WWE need a solid lower card like the Attitude Era had, and with comedy yet dominant guys like this, it might finally get it again.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom (Oct 5, 2011)

Definitely caught me by surprise, but I loved it! Actually found it really funny and entertaining. He definitely has an exciting entrance


----------



## kinsey144 (Jan 4, 2012)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

Because he shocked everybody by debuting with a gimmick that nobody saw coming, many people liked it and immediately jumped on the bandwagon of Brodus Clay, and many people didn't. Regardless, it created far more discussion and interest than if he just debuted as the monster heel everybody was expecting from his initial first promos.

The joke is on the Brodus Clay fans though because he will go no where will this gimmick, and I could put money on him being future endevoured in 6 months time.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



rise said:


> The joke is on the Brodus Clay fans though because he will go no where will this gimmick, and I could put money on him being future endevoured in 6 months time.


Well, if you like throwing money away, then sure. This is still WWE. Brodus Clay is still 6'7" & ~370lbs. Vince McMahon will always have a big man fetish. So he's not going anywhere for awhile. Even if he has an Akeem the African Dream gimmick. Akeem lasted for years in WWF. So did Dusty Rhodes. So did a lot of fat guys that danced. Rikishi or whomever.

He's not going anywhere for awhile.


----------



## guru of wrestling (Jan 15, 2010)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

EDIT:He was getting the underrated heel treatment


----------



## Zedders (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

There are two things you can do about it: Nothing and love it!


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



Funaki7 said:


> Everyone was like "Why do we give a fuck that Brodus Clay is coming back?"
> 
> And then they did something completley unpredictable. It was genius.
> 
> WWE need a solid lower card like the Attitude Era had, and with comedy yet dominant guys like this, it might finally get it again.


The problem I have with it is that it should've never reached the point were the best thing they could do with him was to give him dancers and call him the Funkasaurus. The way they've handled his re-debut, with the scary video packages followed by repeated delays until we could no longer give a fuck followed by a huge WTF moment that forces us to give a fuck, has been an embarrassment. Yes, Mark Henry already had the unstoppable monster heel gimmick, and now Kane's back there's no room for Brodus to play that kind of role, so he's stuck as a comedy face. But just imagine if WWE had brought Brodus Clay in for the role they gave to Kane; remember when he said he was going to "take your heroes away", and that "all I need is an empty parking lot"? I know I'd prefer that to Kane being all narmtasticly unscary and unconvincing with his dated "hellfire & brimstone" shit.

I really like Brodus, though, and he seems to be making the best of it, so I'll wait a few weeks before I start baying for the blood of WWE writers.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



soir8 said:


> The problem I have with it is that it should've never reached the point were the best thing they could do with him was to give him dancers and call him the Funkasaurus. The way they've handled his re-debut, with the scary video packages followed by repeated delays until we could no longer give a fuck followed by a huge WTF moment that forces us to give a fuck, has been an embarrassment. Yes, Mark Henry already had the unstoppable monster heel gimmick, and now Kane's back there's no room for Brodus to play that kind of role, so he's stuck as a comedy face. But just imagine if WWE had brought Brodus Clay in for the role they gave to Kane; remember when he said he was going to "take your heroes away", and that "all I need is an empty parking lot"? I know I'd prefer that to Kane being all narmtasticly unscary and unconvincing with his dated "hellfire & brimstone" shit.
> 
> I really like Brodus, though, and he seems to be making the best of it, so I'll wait a few weeks before I start baying for the blood of WWE writers.


pretty sure they will give brodus his scary monster gimmick back but now they have to do something different since there is mark and then kane
i am just hoping they dont fuck this up


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



#1Peep4ever said:


> pretty sure they will give brodus his scary monster gimmick back* but now they have to do something different since there is mark and then kane*
> i am just hoping they dont fuck this up


Well yeah, that's what I just said.

WWE creative managed to fuck up the Summer of Punk, the hottest angle they've had in years. Imagine what they'll do with a dancing fat man from the planet Funk.

Our only hope is that Brodus can make the best of it long enough to get to an eventual heel turn.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



Nut Tree said:


> Am I the only one who is wondering why this guy is talked about all over this forum? Am I missing something? Did he do something on raw, Smackdown, or NXT that has made all of you guys mark out for him?
> 
> When I look at this guy, he reminds me of a beefed up Goldberg. I remember when he was with Del Rio and he really didn't do anything but stare mean and yell. Someone please explain how is this guy winning over the same WWE universe that hates on Punk, and Cena?
> 
> Well it doesn't actually surprise me because a lot of you won't admit this, but last year you had your moment of overhyping Alex Riley. I remember reading this thread back then like...."Are you guys seirous?" The same guys that trash every Superstar that is on the roster. All of the sudden likes *a guy who can't wrestle*?


Brodus Clay is a rookie but he can wrestle, he does have a passable amount of technical skill #suplexbaby

Did you just say people are hating on Cena and CM Punk? That's the simply not true some people do hate one or the other but never both. You need to stop making attention seeking thread if you're at least not going to have something original to say. You could have easily posted this in the official Brodus Clay thread but no, you wanted your opinion to be heard but here's a news flash for you, your post was inaccurate and therefore irrelevant. 

The IWC isn't one big group who all like the same wrestlers. In fact the only thing that the IWC have in common is that they use the internet to talk about wrestling. Some people like Cena, some people like Punk, some people don't like Brodus Clay.

As far as you comparing him to Goldberg, thinking that would be a negative thing when it came to how fans view him is again, moronic. Goldberg is one of the most over guys in the history of the business. So if you're going to compare him to Goldberg it would be akin to saying "I understand why people like him" rather than the opposite which you have tried to do.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

Because he's awesome.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*

Thats a good point, people where liking him out of nowhere... but that gimmick... is just genius, i cant help but like him!! Somebody call my moma!!


----------



## Olympus (Jan 3, 2011)

Was gonna post this in another thread, but this seemed more appropriate. Just some thoughts and response to some claims.



> Throw Brodus in the mix as a monster heel and no one will care. You already have Henry and Kane for that, no need for another to saturate the market. Guys should only debut as a heel in special circumstances. You want to debut a guy as a face so that when you _do_ turn him heel, people will actually care. No one's going to boo a guy for squashing a few jobbers. If Brodus gets over with the fans, and there's little doubt he will, in say 2 years or so he can turn into that monster heel some of you wanted so badly and guess what? HE'LL ACTUALLY GET HEAT. He won't get booed for essentially doing the same shit he did with Del Rio.
> 
> People say he won't go anywhere higher than the mid-card, but here's the thing: NOT EVERYONE MAIN EVENTS. Everyone has a role. Don't be pissed off because your favorite jobber won't go anywhere, there's a reason he's there. Remember guys like Too Cool, Godfather, the NAO? All legends in their own right and all were icons of perhaps the most cherished era in all of wrestling and they didn't need to main event for 7 years and have 10 world title runs to do so. I don't know why some of you have that mentality.
> 
> If Brodus keeps on doing what he's doing, maybe a heel turn down the road, and stays with the company for years to come, I don't care if he ever holds a world title.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

Just realized I have the Funkasaurus's autograph on an old Deep South Wrestling shirt. I feel like my life is better because of that now. Should've gotten a picture with the man before he became "The Man"


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

^ "The Man" will always be Ric Flair.

Just like Brodus Clay will always be the Pimp Hippo.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

will94 said:


> Just realized I have the Funkasaurus's autograph on an old Deep South Wrestling shirt. I feel like my life is better because of that now. Should've gotten a picture with the man before he became "The Man"


Why don't you call his momma and ask her to sort something out for you?


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

Funkasaurus theme download link.

http://www.sendspace.com/file/12ckzr


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

septurum said:


> Bullshit. Can you actually see him main eventing Wrestlemania or having a long, successful main event career in this gimmick? It's a mid card gimmick at best. Brodus is screwed. _*Comedy characters are always stuck in the mid card graveyard.*_ Brodus is so much better than this Viscera/Flash Funk rip off.


Wait there just a second hombre...

Wasn't The Rock funny at times? How about Stone Cold and his 'What?' gimmick?


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD!!! SOMEBODY PLEASE CALL THIS GUY'S MOMMA!!!! Let's see where this goes. The IWC likes him. Can't wait to see if he gets a pop this week.


----------



## FF6Setzer (Apr 8, 2006)

I think that if this gimmick lead to Brodus vs. Mark Henry at Wrestlemania, that would be a great story.


----------



## HeatWave (Jun 20, 2003)

Clay has a fun gimmick..It's gonna entertain ppl and make ppl laugh, but with the typical entertain & make ppl laugh gimmicks, his ceiling is now mid-card not main event and if he's cool with that then ok, but to me, I think WWE is dropping the ball with him..Im not saying he should stand around with a stone face all the time to be deemed main event worthy but once the fans look at you as just some guy who's gonna lil kids laugh because of your dancing, then you're pigeon holed..Look at Rikishi when they turned him heel and tried to move him into the main event..


----------



## Masquerade (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: What is up with this obsession with Brodus Clay?*



rise said:


> Because he shocked everybody by debuting with a gimmick that nobody saw coming, many people liked it and immediately jumped on the bandwagon of Brodus Clay, and many people didn't. Regardless, it created far more discussion and interest than if he just debuted as the monster heel everybody was expecting from his initial first promos.
> 
> *The joke is on the Brodus Clay fans though because he will go no where will this gimmick, and I could put money on him being future endevoured in 6 months time.*


I'll take the bet.


----------



## SporadicAttack (Jan 3, 2012)

I would have preferred to see him debut as a crazy guy tearing through the WWE roster. But the Funkasaurus is great.


----------



## Whitem0nkey (May 2, 2011)

he did like two moves tonight. 90% of time is dancing.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

SporadicAttack said:


> *I would have preferred to see him debut as a crazy guy tearing through the WWE roster.* But the Funkasaurus is great.


So do I but then again that would actually...you know....*MAKE SENSE* and the WWE doesn't do "outrageous things" like that.


----------



## Venomous (Jun 20, 2011)

*Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

I'm all for gimmicks, Brodus Clay's gimmick isn't even that bad but as long as he's got it I don't see him ever getting over. All things "funk" were fine decades ago but not now, no one uses that word or listens to that music. This gimmick would have been more appropriate in the 70's or 80's, early 90's but not in 2012. 

I don't see where WWE is going with Clay but this gimmick doesn't help him. It seems like someone over at WWE headquarters reached into an old, dusty, backroom filing cabinet full of old gimmick ideas never been used in years, closed their eyes, randomly drew an idea out of the cabinet and the "Funkasaurus"(sp) gimmick was the one they withdrew so that's the one Clay got stuck with. 

Can't blame Clay though, he seems to be trying to make the best out of all of it and work with whats been given to him. On a positive note, at least this was pretty surprising, I never thought he would debut with something like this.

I didn't really want Clay to debut as a big, mean, monster, type guy that squashes people since that's been done ad nauseum. However this current gimmick he's got will not get him over, people look at that entrance and cringe, I know I did, anyone else agree on all of this? Got any better idea's they could have went with for Clay?


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

He already has.

/thread


----------



## Paladine (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

I love the new gimmick. We haven't had a real "character" wrestler in years. They keep bringing back every attitude era wrestler they can. They seem to finally be realising we want characters and not generic named wrestlers.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

Why is everybody on here so god damn negative? The gimmick is fun and different and he is already getting over.

So you can gedda fudge out.


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

:lmao one day and already someone is bitching. I dont really care for clay but at least he has something that stands out, you really think kids care if that gimmick is from the 70s?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

He can, but I don't think squash matches will do him any good, imo.


----------



## skolpo (Jan 25, 2008)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

The point of the gimmick is to get the crowd into him and then break him out as a serious contender with a new gimmick. It's very similar to the path that Cena took to become what he is today.


----------



## Tater (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

Funkasauras was funkin awesome.


----------



## Pop Tatari (May 27, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

He is over though and he has a character not much of the other members of the roster can say that.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*



TheVenomousViper said:


> He already has.
> 
> /thread


Thank you.


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*



TheVenomousViper said:


> He already has.
> 
> /thread


Lol, these are the exact words that crossed my mind upon reading the thread title.


----------



## dxbender (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

People already love the gimmick. He won't be a main event star, but not everyone in wwe history needs to be the top person or even close to the main event to stand out.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

It's one thing to give somebody this gimmick but why Brodus Clay?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

Brodus can't go over?

Baby, it took him 90 seconds and he's already over.

He's not gonna get Main Event over, but he'll get Santino, Scott2Hotty, Hurricane, Godfather etc over.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

Is he really that over? I know he got some decent reaction on Raw, people were still taking it in. But I watched SD, and it didn't look like people were on their feet for him, and I don't know if that was fake crowed cheers for him or not. I know he is already liked, but what type of "over" are you guys talking about?


----------



## jaw2929 (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Why is everybody on here so god damn negative? The gimmick is fun and different and he is already getting over.
> 
> So you can gedda fudge out.


Agree 100% - I fucking LOVE Brodus Clay's gimmick. It's gotta short shelf-life, but it's fun and enjoyable while it lasts!


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

He'll be hugely popular with this gimmick. Gauranteed.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

Anybody that calls spots with "Suplex Baby!" is okay in my book.


----------



## sillymunkee (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

for sure he already has. People blew up on Raw when that big S.O.B came out with those fine sistas shakin his shit.

One thing that I read but I am not sure of, is he Trevor Murdoch's brother? If so I guess we know where all the charisma went in that family.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

You know who else will never get over? Isaac Yankem DDS. And guess who else won't get over. That Connecticut Blueblood idiot.


----------



## AntMan (Jul 28, 2010)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*



sillymunkee said:


> for sure he already has. People blew up on Raw when that big S.O.B came out with those fine sistas shakin his shit.
> 
> One thing that I read but I am not sure of, is he Trevor Murdoch's brother? If so I guess we know where all the charisma went in that family.


Yep. George Murdoch.


----------



## Christiangotcrewed (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

This man says otherwise on big mans getting over with goffy gimmicks.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U8sc4WVipmU


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I gotta admit, I at least laughed when he came out especially on Smackdown tonight. He's gonna be a mid carder like this though. They really should have gave this gimmick to someone else.


----------



## Dragonballfan (Jul 19, 2007)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*






8*D 8*D


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

Rikishi

Also he already is over

/thread


----------



## Wolfgang Frost (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Brodus Clay will never get over with that gimmick...*

I remember when the same was said about John Cena's rapping


----------



## The Gr8 Wilenko (Mar 4, 2007)

I was speechless when I watched his Raw debut. 

I couldn't stop laughing when I watched him squash Tyson Kidd on SD.

Well played WWE, well played.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Great video:


----------



## wade barrett (May 26, 2010)

Do you think he will have a match at Wrestlemania if so who will he face i really hope he has a match i would love to see him dancing down the ramp at mania.


----------



## Rocky_e7 (Mar 29, 2010)

Naomis ass is over with me big time!!!!!!!! that thing is incredible


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Rocky_e7 said:


> Naomis ass is over with me big time!!!!!!!! that thing is incredible


Same here.

but really it's no surprise. African-American women(most of them) always seem to have the best-looking rump.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Cliffy Byro said:


> Great video:


Some slack-jawed, humorless goofball with horrible syntax ranting and raving on a YouTube video for eight minutes about why a television show that he doesn't watch isn't "cool" while completely missing the point.

"Great video."

Vintage Wrestling Forum.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> Some slack-jawed, humorless goofball with horrible syntax ranting and raving on a YouTube video for eight minutes about why a television show that he doesn't watch isn't "cool" while completely missing the point.
> 
> "Great video."
> 
> Vintage Wrestling Forum.


Is that what it was?

Thank goodness I didn't bother to click on the vid. fpalm


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Despite the shit gimmick, at least on RAW Brodus stood out. He stood out because of a lot of the little things that he did, the soundbytes that he spewed. "Should I get him?" "Suplex, baby!" "My bad!" On Smackdown, there wasn't any of that. Just two moves and thanks for coming. This gimmick is awful, but if Brodus is given enough time to do _anything_ I think he can make it work. Otherwise, he's dead in the water.


----------



## FingazMc (Sep 1, 2008)

From my post in the Raw thread:
"And the Brodus Clay debut wtf? I know it'll be some storyline of them punishing him or something and eventually he'll be a monster but it pretty much killed any momentum (even if it was just a small amount) he had of being a monster heel."

So assuming that it is some sort of "We're giving you shit gimmicks as punishment" storyline then it was still a shit début and if this is his actual gimmick then he's finished...


----------



## Ruckus (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah, he made a huge impact. It might be a stupid gimmick, but everyone is talking about and it's better than the likes of Del Boring and Drew Mcinjobber.


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

He is a fat version of The Cat complete with same music and everything. They did substitute a black guy wearing a fro to introduce him for two black ladies dancing though.If you started watching wrestling after 2004 though this seems creative. I know however it isn't creative at all and is just a recycled gimmick like Mexican JBL. At least Mexican JBL has his own theme music though.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

If anything, I would liken it to Flash Funk and Akeem the African Dream. Certainly not original. All of those gimmicks were bad, too. But sometimes charisma can overcome a lackluster gimmick. So trying to be optimistic, I'm hoping for that.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Brodus has more ability, charisma and personality for that Funky Superstars role better than anyone before him, and I'll include Scorpio.


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

I dunno, man. 2 Cold was pretty damn good. One of the more underrated guys...maybe ever. One Man Gang was great too, but for obviously different reasons.

It's still too early to tell. Dusty Rhodes obviously had charisma coming out of his ears, and somehow managed to get Sweet Sapphire over even. I doubt Brodus can reach those levels, but we'll see.


----------



## halb1 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

the song is hillarious


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

I've basically had this song in my head all week. Hasn't gotten annoying yet.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

lol

I liked it ever since Ernest Miller first used it.


----------



## llamadux (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

What is wrong with you people?


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*



llamadux said:


> What is wrong with you people?


Nobody's called our mommas yet.


----------



## Van Hammer (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

way too FUNKY!!!!!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

I'm letting all of you know right now. This is better than 90% of other themes in WWE right now.

Swag.


----------



## N-como (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

downstrait just released their version of it... somebody call my momma, my momma, come onnn bring it onnn


----------



## I got 2 words 4 ya (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Waas wondering how i knew it!Funky song tho!


----------



## Global Dominotion (Feb 19, 2010)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*



N-como said:


> downstrait just released their version of it... somebody call my momma, my momma, come onnn bring it onnn


:lol:lol:lol


----------



## Dark_Link (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*

Really...:fpalm: lol don't know what to think


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Does anyone think he's building absolutely no credibility for himself by squashing guys like Tyson Kidd in 10 seconds? Firstly, he needs to beat more credible opponents if people want to view him as anything more than a joke character. Secondly, if had longer matches with his opponents, he could show off more of his apparently good in-ring skills that people keep going on about, and could display more charisma and chemistry with his opponents. Currently, the only thing people care about is his entrance, which last a lot longer than any of his matches. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Virgil_85 (Feb 6, 2006)

rise said:


> Does anyone think he's building absolutely no credibility for himself by squashing guys like Tyson Kidd in 10 seconds? Firstly, he needs to beat more credible opponents if people want to view him as anything more than a joke character. Secondly, if had longer matches with his opponents, he could show off more of his apparently good in-ring skills that people keep going on about, and could display more charisma and chemistry with his opponents. Currently, the only thing people care about is his entrance, which last a lot longer than any of his matches.
> 
> Thoughts?


He IS a joke character though. It's a feel good moment, you aren't supposed to take the 350 pound guy whose covered in tatts seriously when he dancing around like a goof.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

I'm already bored of his gimmick, I enjoyed it the first night but it's already getting stale.


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*



N-como said:


> downstrait just released their version of it... somebody call my momma, my momma, come onnn bring it onnn


:lmao :lmao :lmao

so true


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

rise said:


> Does anyone think he's building absolutely no credibility for himself by squashing guys like Tyson Kidd in 10 seconds? Firstly, he needs to beat more credible opponents if people want to view him as anything more than a joke character. Secondly, if had longer matches with his opponents, he could show off more of his apparently good in-ring skills that people keep going on about, and could display more charisma and chemistry with his opponents. Currently, the only thing people care about is his entrance, which last a lot longer than any of his matches.
> 
> Thoughts?


It's been a week. Man are wrestling fans impatient these days.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Virgil_85 said:


> He IS a joke character though. It's a feel good moment, you aren't supposed to take the 350 pound guy whose covered in tatts seriously when he dancing around like a goof.


A Joke character indeed, but not a feel good moment. I had hopes for Brodus Clay to be next monster heel, not a joke who's now looked upon in the same category as fellow jokes like Zack Ryder and Santino Marella. He's killing his credibility will this current gimmick, and I hope this gimmick won't last long enough for people to never seem him as a legitimate threat again.



World Wide said:


> It's been a week. Man are wrestling fans impatient these days.


I've made it clear in my other posts about Brodus Clay, that I don't care for his current gimmick and don't care where he goes with it. I was just trying to add something to this already grossly overrated thread, and perhaps some advice for actual fans of Brodus Clay that don't want his character to go nowhere.

Anyway, thanks for adding pretty much nothing to the discussion.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

rise said:


> Does anyone think he's building absolutely no credibility for himself by squashing guys like Tyson Kidd in 10 seconds?


Since when is the purpose of a jobber squash match to build someone's credibility? They exist solely to showcase a character.






Do you think someone backstage is going "THIS GUY NEEDS CREDIBILITY, QUICK SOMEONE GET ME BARRY HOROWITZ"?



N-como said:


> downstrait just released their version of it... somebody call my momma, my momma, come onnn bring it onnn


By far the best post in the thread. Downstait is becoming a plague to the WWE.


----------



## BrianFantana (Oct 23, 2011)

At first I didn't know how to respond to Funkasaurus only because I was expecting a monster heel destroyer. Then I actually started to like the idea of his gimmick. It's giving him a personality... it's something new and fresh which imo the WWE needs. I've been thoroughly entertained so far by his entrances and matches. I'm looking forward to see where this one goes. Perhaps they are making him appear like someone you can't fully take serious right now, only to turn him into this one man wrecking crew.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> Since when is the purpose of a jobber squash match to build someone's credibility? They exist solely to showcase a character.


That's why I said further down in my post, you know the part you didn't decide to quote, that he should be facing more credible opponents if he ever wants to become more than just a joke character.

However, by all means, keep putting him against jobbers so he can simply 'showcase his character' because in a year he won't even have a character, do you know why? Because he will be future endeavored.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

rise said:


> That's why I said further down in my post, you know the part you didn't decide to quote, that he should be facing more credible opponents if he ever wants to become more than just a joke character.
> 
> However, by all means, keep putting him against jobbers so he can simply 'showcase his character' because in a year he won't even have a character, do you know why? Because he will be future endeavored.


I'm sure he will bro, you're totally right. Every comedic character is a complete joke that will be fired any week now and RASSLIN CAN BE SERIOUS BUSINESS AGAIN. 8*D

Chalk another one up in the the "don't got it" column.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

rise said:


> I've made it clear in my other posts about Brodus Clay, that I don't care for his current gimmick and don't care where he goes with it. I was just trying to add something to this already grossly overrated thread, and perhaps some advice for actual fans of Brodus Clay that don't want his character to go nowhere.
> 
> Anyway, thanks for adding pretty much nothing to the discussion.


You're talking about two squash matches within the first week of a character's debut. Not a year long streak in which he's faced Heath Slater twenty times. If you wait a couple of weeks/months, you'll see him in longer matches. It's just a bit premature for discussion about how squash matches are affecting his credibility.


----------



## R'Albin (Oct 4, 2011)

World Wide said:


> You're talking about two squash matches within the first week of a character's debut. Not a year long streak in which he's faced Heath Slater twenty times. If you wait a couple of weeks/months, you'll see him in longer matches. It's just a bit premature for discussion about how squash matches are affecting his credibility.


The guy at the back of your sig is pure checking out Lesnar's arse :lmao


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> I'm sure he will bro, you're totally right. Every comedic character is a complete joke that will be fired any week now and RASSLIN CAN BE SERIOUS BUSINESS AGAIN. 8*D
> 
> Chalk another one up in the the "don't got it" column.



They are when they have a 'comedic character' for too long, can you honestly see Santino play any other gimmick now? Could you ever take Santino seriously again? I doubt it. Having a joke gimmick, destroys your credibility in the long run, and when people start to get bored of it, WWE creative run out of ideas for you, and they release you, it's happened many times before and it will happen again. 

WWE already have Zack Ryder, Santino Marella, Hornswoggle how many more joke characters do you want?

I never said they would be fired any week now, I said in a years time when WWE creative run out of ideas for him.

Take off your rose-tinted glasses, and see the realistic picture in all of this.


----------



## Phil5991 (Jun 16, 2011)

Well it's official, Brodus Clay has been created only to singlehandedly bury all members of the Midcard Mafia... 

Tyson Kidd and Curt Hawkins already felt it, Tyler got Funk'd up during the week end and has said that he'll be part of RAW this Monday in Anaheim (not to win a match if you ask me), it's pretty much obvious that Brodus' next target will be Drew McIntyre over on Smackdown.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

rise said:


> They are when they have a 'comedic character' for too long, can you honestly see Santino play any other gimmick now? Could you ever take Santino seriously again? I doubt it. Having a joke gimmick, destroys your credibility in the long run, and when people start to get bored of it, WWE creative run out of ideas for you, and they release you, it's happened many times before and it will happen again.
> 
> WWE already have Zack Ryder, Santino Marella, Hornswoggle how many more joke characters do you want?
> 
> ...


The fact that you are comparing Hornswoggle and Santino with Zack Ryder and Brodus Clay is a perfect illustration of how much you're not getting this. A character with goofy or comedic elements is not the same thing as a joke character that exists purely for comedy relief. When Ryder gets in the ring, he wrestles, he goes toe-to-toe with his opponents, he kicks people in the face, he wins titles. When Brodus Clay gets in the ring, he manhandles his opponents like a beast while completely clowning them. Fist-pumping in a headband or smiling and dancing before your matches doesn't make you a "joke character", they make you a colorful, happy babyface.

This is kind of a pointless conversation since you've obviously already decided that you're correct. I'm getting heavy Takes-It-Too-Serious chills down my spine bro.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> *The fact that you are comparing Hornswoggle and Santino with Zack Ryder and Brodus Clay is a perfect illustration of how much you're not getting this. A character with goofy or comedic elements is not the same thing as a joke character that exists purely for comedy relief. When Ryder gets in the ring, he wrestles, he goes toe-to-toe with his opponents, he kicks people in the face, he wins titles. When Brodus Clay gets in the ring, he manhandles his opponents like a beast while completely clowning them. Fist-pumping in a headband or smiling and dancing before your matches doesn't make you a "joke character", they make you a colorful, happy babyface.
> *
> This is kind of a pointless conversation since you've obviously already decided that you're correct. I'm getting heavy Takes-It-Too-Serious chills down my spine bro.


I don't get why this is so hard to comprehend. There is a HUGE difference between Santino and Ryder and Clay. The former is comedy relief, the latter two are integral parts of the show who happen to be light-hearted characters. The reaction to this Brodus thing is the most comedic thing here.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

We're so far past the era of characters that anyone with any semblance of color is labelled a joke.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

World Wide said:


> We're so far past the era of characters that anyone with any semblance of color is labelled a joke.


BLACK TRUNKS BLACK HAIR CAW FACE OILED ABS SPRAY TANNER

ENTRANCE THEME:





NOW WE'RE GETTING SOME SERIOUS WRESTLING


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> BLACK TRUNKS BLACK HAIR CAW FACE OILED ABS SPRAY TANNER
> 
> ENTRANCE THEME:
> 
> ...


needs moar tribal tats.


----------



## Grade A (Jan 15, 2012)

Adramelech said:


> BLACK TRUNKS BLACK HAIR CAW FACE OILED ABS SPRAY TANNER
> 
> ENTRANCE THEME:
> 
> ...


This song is so overrated.


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

World Wide said:


> It's been a week. Man are wrestling fans impatient these days.


Indeed, the match on Smackdown was purely just an introduction to the Smackdown audience (some of which may not watch Raw).


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

Grade A said:


> This song is so overrated.


True. Needs a Downstait cover.


----------



## TankOfRate (Feb 21, 2011)

World Wide said:


> True. Needs a Downstait cover.


LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR

LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOOR

LET THE BODIES HIT THE FLOO-OOOOOORRRRR

COME ON!


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> The fact that you are comparing Hornswoggle and Santino with Zack Ryder and Brodus Clay is a perfect illustration of how much you're not getting this. A character with goofy or comedic elements is not the same thing as a joke character that exists purely for comedy relief. When Ryder gets in the ring, he wrestles, he goes toe-to-toe with his opponents, he kicks people in the face, he wins titles. When Brodus Clay gets in the ring, he manhandles his opponents like a beast while completely clowning them. Fist-pumping in a headband or smiling and dancing before your matches doesn't make you a "joke character", they make you a colorful, happy babyface.


No, I understand it perfectly, and realize the differences between their in-ring styles and mannerisms - who couldn't notice that? The reason I refer to Hornswoggle and Santino is because, like Brodus Clay, they are a comedy character intended to all get a funny reaction out of people. That's a similarity that they all share, and you can't deny that, and that's why I don't like Brodus Clay's current gimmick, because in my eyes, he's a joke character that I can't take seriously.



Adramelech said:


> This is kind of a pointless conversation since you've obviously already decided that you're correct. I'm getting heavy Takes-It-Too-Serious chills down my spine bro.


No not really, I'm always open to other people's point of view, I just like to debate and I feel very strongly about my own opinion - it's just the way I am.


----------



## HBK15 (Nov 20, 2006)

Grade A said:


> This song is so overrated.


I hate that song so much, thanks.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32 (Aug 18, 2011)

I would have preferred if they gave the Funkasaurus to Big Show when he returned from injury or if they wanted to bring back Khali they could've given that to him. 

Brodus Clay however I think is too talented to be on a gimmick like this. We're getting Santino instead of Boris Alexeiv.


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

Adramelech said:


> Fist-pumping in a headband or smiling and dancing before your matches doesn't make you a "joke character", they make you a colorful, happy babyface.


And that's the problem; there's *too many* colorful, happy babyfaces for 2012. People already gotta deal with Cena, Ryder, Kofi, Bourne, Ryan, Zeke, Santino, Hornswoggle, Sheamus, Big Show, etc.


----------



## Kane>All (Jan 15, 2012)

Too many monster heels get forgotten about anyway. People that say they want to attitude era and say this gimmick sucks are idiots because the attitude era was all about gimmicks.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

My husband and I have realized that we cannot watch the Funkasaurus sober. And given that neither of us really does well with drinking (or anything else, we're old and boring now), that doesn't bode well for our health.

However, I could probably forgive everything Funkasaurus-related if he'd just buy a size larger singlet. No joking, I have no desire to see the clear-as-day outline of that man's junk EVER AGAIN.


----------



## HeymanRules521 (Jan 14, 2012)

This gimmick is great. I was dreading Brodus' debut as another big monster heel,BORING!!!! But then he came out as the Funkasauras. This was brilliant. And to those saying this will kill his career, well him coming out as a giant monster heel would've killed his career even faster. No one would've cared, he would've been another Mason Ryan who in 2 weeks would've been seen only on Superstars. Now even with this BS gimmick he has a shot and a place in WWE history.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

I hope this gimmick is just a brief punishment to humble Brodus after he gave storyline ideas away a month or so ago. He won't go anywhere with this gimmick. Not that he was probably gonna anyway, we all know Cena will probably destroy him a year from now.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

HeymanRules521 said:


> No one would've cared, he would've been another Mason Ryan who in 2 weeks would've been seen only on Superstars. Now even with this BS gimmick he has a shot and a place in WWE history.


The reason Mason Ryan got de-pushed to Superstars because he wasn't safe in the ring, he was very green, would botch, and people thought he would legitimately injure someone - he was that bad. 

Brodus Clay however, has shown to have decent in-ring skills for a guy of his size. Brodus Clay has also shown to display great charisma and presence on the mic. 

Check out this promo of his:







So no, Brodus wouldn't of gone no where with the monster heel gimmick, he would of actually gone somewhere because he was the total package. WWE are holding back his true potential with this current gimmick, and I hate to see it.


----------



## hitman_316 (Jan 16, 2012)

I loved it! I wasn't very happy how he easily destroyed Tyson Kidd though.


----------



## TheVenomousViper (Nov 24, 2011)

Anyone else got a feeling that after 2 months of destroying wrestlers Brodus will get unhappy about not being taken seriously and that's how his heel turn/monster gimmick will come into play?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

rise said:


> The reason Mason Ryan got de-pushed to Superstars because he wasn't safe in the ring, he was very green, would botch, and people thought he would legitimately injure someone - he was that bad.
> 
> Brodus Clay however, has shown to have decent in-ring skills for a guy of his size. Brodus Clay has also shown to display great charisma and presence on the mic.
> 
> ...


The problem with monster heels is the second they lose is the 2nd they're irrelvant.

Kozlov and Umaga chime in to say hi.

I have my doubts about Funkasaurus, but the monster heel really isn't anymore compelling especially with Kane and Henry already playing that role.

I don't think anyone cares about the midcard monster squashing guys from Santino to Alex Riley.


----------



## Duke Silver (Jan 24, 2005)

What we really need is a roster full of angry fat men. Turn Big Show heel, put the World title back on Henry, have Clay turn heel on this coming Raw, sign Viscera & Rikishi, and if the roster's still looking a little thin, bring Khali back. Eventually when their pushes run out of steam, they can form a stable of interchangeable, one dimensional, boring, short-term characters.

Seriously though, Mark Henry is killing it with the monster heel gimmick on Smackdown at the moment, do we really need a Raw counter-part? Brodus is gonna get his chance. Right now it's just nice to have something a little different, in a world that is very often incredibly stagnant. 

One fun gimmick isn't going to kill the career of someone that looks, talks and wrestles like Brodus Clay.


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't get it. I just don't...Oh well


----------



## RavenMark (Aug 14, 2011)

I never got why they built him up as a Monster on NXT then all of a sudden give him this Rikishi/Godfather ripoff of a gimmick. This is absolutely retarded could of done so much more with him. Crowd didn't care and neither do I.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

RavenMark said:


> I never got why they built him up as a Monster on NXT then all of a sudden give him this Rikishi/Godfather ripoff of a gimmick.


Because characters are rebooted all of the time?


----------



## Expectnomercy316 (Dec 14, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMz970U3phA&feature=relmfu
:shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


----------



## Lidodido (Aug 7, 2011)

Expectnomercy316 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMz970U3phA&feature=relmfu
> :shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked::shocked:


Looking badass, I sure as hell wouldn't mess with mr Dogg with Brodus around. Keep in mind that Snoop Dogg is quite a tall fella', just look at him and Chavo: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-ysXTgob6s


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

This thread needs moar downstait jokes.


----------



## Gerdon (Jan 13, 2012)

Is this guy going to be a badass again?


----------



## Fatmanp (Aug 27, 2006)

My new favourite wrestler. He has shit loads of charisma and he will be very over very quick.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Funk is on a roll!!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

He didn't impress me as much this week as he did last week but I'm still behind the character, he doesn't need to progress yet but rather establish his gimmick, do the same things over and over again until the crowd are fully familiar with it.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

rise said:


> Brodus Clay however, has shown to have decent in-ring skills for a guy of his size. Brodus Clay has also shown to display great charisma and presence on the mic.
> 
> Check out this promo of his:


They told me I could be anything I wanted to be


So I became The Funkasaurus


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

Brodus clay is a character I like him, I imagine him getting over with the fans, but we will see if he will get over enough to be World Champion? Put him in a feud with someone who is better in the Ring, and a better character, and maybe everyone will be behind him kinda like WWE did with Ryder with Ziggler.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

He didnt excite me this week, but thats only becuase he surprised me last week.

Personally I would love to hear him on the mic next.


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

Week two on the Funkasaurus bandwagon and loving it.

I believe I had a giant grin on my face throughout the entire segment last night. Definitely some shades of Dusty Rhodes in there. Some new moves. A 'dino dance'. LMAO.

If Clay sticks with the wrestling business, he could be repackaged with a different gimmick every couple years and I'm getting the impression that he has the personality to pull it off.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

I was alot more cool with it this week, since last week I was still shocked and confused. It's definitely a fun gimmick, and can get over with the crowd. I still don't think he can go too far with the gimmick but it'll be a fun ride.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Still not amused with this gimmick and PLUS, we had him do these weird gay-like gyrations involving JTG that would make even Goldust cringe. :no:



But speaking of JTG, anyone chuckle at his "Bitch, please!  " reaction after Brodus' entrance? :lmao


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

This time the entrance was more elaborated, but the in ring work like glen said it was very gay, I don't have a problem with that but I think is better without those mannerism.


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

I think Brodus Clay has been great so far, the funkasaurus is a great gimmick.

However i don't see it as a long term gimmick. I could see it sticking around for maybe the next year before he comes back repackaged as a monster heel or somthing.

For now this will end up going down the road of a Santino/Brodus tag team which would be fun in the short term.


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

You can tell Brodus is getting more comfortable as the weeks go on


----------



## cadburyjunkie (Aug 15, 2011)

So, from storyline perspective, we're upset that Funkman brought in the Funkasaurus? That's dumb.

When I hear "my bad" after Brodus kills somebody, I enter Nirvana.


----------



## englishtaker27 (May 5, 2008)

i wouldn't say the whole gimmick is completely my thing, but in 2012 it's unique, and although the giggling is a little OTT, Clay does make me laugh with what he says during his matches. overall, i find it entertaining, and it doesn't have to be a long term gimmick. it has great potential to get him incredibly over with the crowd and he might have chance to develop a different character later.

i say give it time. it's been 2 weeks.

i can see him getting really over as a facem and then turning heel in some distructive way. and he's proved he has the mouth behind a good character, and already starting to prove he can adopt a different persona.

it could go wrong, but it may well pay off greatly


----------



## Straight Pride (Jan 11, 2012)

Still awesome

But he should get a few more catchphrases ready


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Remember how I said that everyone should be patient and wait to see Clay for a while since the gimmick will get him over?

Yeah....I win. Already a week and he got some pops and crowd signs all over. This guy is money.


----------



## felix2505 (Oct 10, 2006)

anyone notice the parallels to jericho´s return ? both had scary, kind of disturbing video clips and then came out "catering to the fans" in an almost obnoxious and exaggerated way. wasn´t there talk about "us" in jericho´s promos ? i don´t really remember... maybe there´s more to this (swerve)? just food for thought.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

The character is just gold. He's already getting over which was evident with the signs in the crowd of 'somebody call my momma.' He looks like he's genuinely having so much fun which is why it's getting over so quickly. Consider me a huge fan of this and Brodus Clay himself. His commentary during the match always has me rolling. 

'Should I get him!?'
'Suplex, baby!'
'My bad!'


----------



## bananakin94 (Feb 8, 2011)

*Brodus Clay needs to change his entrance weekly*

His dancing entrance routine will get old really fast. For him to get over, he needs to surprise the audience by doing different dance numbers.
He's still very entertaining in the ring, with his mannerisms and the stuff he says.
But a huge part of his gimmick is about being theatrical. His entrance dance is the best way to let his showmanship shine and really get over.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Brodus Clay needs to change his entrance weekly*

I get where your coming from, but personally I see myself still loving that entrance in a years time if he's still doing it


----------



## Jerichoholic1 (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay needs to change his entrance weekly*

They should change his dance routines every so often.


----------



## Stooge22 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay needs to change his entrance weekly*

I swear i love everything about Brodus. His match with JTG had me and my entire family in stiches. Great entertainment


----------



## 2 Ton 21 (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay needs to change his entrance weekly*



Jerichoholic1 said:


> They should change his dance routines every so often.


How about one new dance every week? Running Man one week. Hammer Dance the next. The hustle after that and so on. All old school moves though.


----------



## Maximum007 (Jan 29, 2010)

"SHE-PLEX!"

"MY BAD!"

"SH-WAH!"


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Loved the first appearance but last nights appearance did nothing for me. It was a carbon copy of the previous week... move for move. Nothing added.... If they wanted to do that they could have just shown last weeks match. I don't see the point. The ****-eroticism is going to get old in a hurry as well. I'm disappointed.*


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

LadyCroft said:


> *Loved the first appearance but last nights appearance did nothing for me. It was a carbon copy of the previous week... move for move. Nothing added.... If they wanted to do that they could have just shown last weeks match. I don't see the point. The ****-eroticism is going to get old in a hurry as well. I'm disappointed.*


Eh, as 2 Ton 21 said, if they change up his dance moves each week it would keep his character fresh and entertaining. It would also help if he got more challenging opponents to face.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

LadyCroft said:


> *Loved the first appearance but last nights appearance did nothing for me. It was a carbon copy of the previous week... move for move. Nothing added.... If they wanted to do that they could have just shown last weeks match. I don't see the point. The ****-eroticism is going to get old in a hurry as well. I'm disappointed.*


Even if it were a "carbon copy", that's fine. The repetition will get the audience more and more familiar with schtick. At the very least he threw in the ass wiggle at the beginning and the face rub.

You have no idea how happy I am to see squash matches make a return. It was always a proven method used to get new characters over and introduce them in the most effective way possible. We've already seen him win twice and in very convincing fashion, so people are starting to realize that Brodus is a force to be reckoned with. Now all he needs is some mic time here and there. A pre-match promo or a vignette of some sorts... like it used to be. This is how you develop characters. They're doing an excellent job. Now they just need to wake the fuck up and fix everything else. It's sad that he debuted on RAW a week ago and we already know more about him than we do 90% of the faces on the roster. Wait until he evolves over time. He's gonna be just fine.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*It's a sad state of affairs when one defends WWE doing the exact same match, move for move, because the wrestler addes an ass wiggle. 

That says all you need to know about wrestling fans.*


----------



## Death Finger (Feb 22, 2010)

Clay has always been one of my favorites. When he first debuted I was cringing but now that his gimmick has settled, I love it. This way he can become a lot more over than simply debuting as big angry heel #49125.

This man has a bright future.


----------



## Scrotey Loads (Nov 22, 2011)

LadyCroft said:


> *Loved the first appearance but last nights appearance did nothing for me. It was a carbon copy of the previous week... move for move. Nothing added.... If they wanted to do that they could have just shown last weeks match. I don't see the point. The ****-eroticism is going to get old in a hurry as well. I'm disappointed.*


Yep.

The first week, it was hilarious. SmackDown, it was an "ah yeah, that's good" kind of feeling. Now it's just uncomfortable.

It's almost the exact feeling of hearing the same joke three times in a row.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Seriously, when is the last time somebody got over by squashing jobber fodder for weeks on end? It doesn't work in this day and age and yet they still keep doing it. Clay has more than enough potential to handle a feud right now and get himself over that way instead of running through wrestlers a lot of casuals probably forgot were on the roster.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

They need to have go against notable mid-carders. Have him work with someone like Kofi Kingston, or Jack Swagger (maybe set up a feud for the US championship) It would get him noticed instead of going against... JTG (hes still employed? rofl)

So far, I found his gimmick awesome. It's something different and enjoyable. Lets just hope he doesnt get completely ruined like Santino Marella.


----------



## wrestlingNerd (Dec 30, 2011)

*Funkasaurus hate (wtf?)*

Sup dudes.

Why all the hate for Funkasaurus?

He's the only thing that made me laugh all night.



(Watched Raw via DVR)

Lighten up people, this dudes a fuckin riot.

//thread

l8rs


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Funkasaurus hate (wtf?)*

Sup dude.

Use the Brodus thread hey? http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/595709-brodus-clay-discussion-thread.html

/thread


----------



## starship.paint (Sep 27, 2010)

Brodus is getting his groove. His dancing has improved a lot, so it's great that he's getting in touch with his gimmick.


----------



## GreenBax (Nov 15, 2009)

Buckley said:


> They need to have go against notable mid-carders. Have him work with someone like Kofi Kingston, or Jack Swagger (maybe set up a feud for the US championship) It would get him noticed instead of going against... JTG (hes still employed? rofl)


I love squash matches. This is the way it used to be done and it's infinitely more effective. I got news for you, he's already noticed. His entrance alone has gotten him more buzz than most of the other superstars on the roster. By having him beat on scrubs week after week, it makes him look like a force to be reckoned with. It needs to be a slow, steady transition up the ladder. They need to give him some mic time though so the fans can get to know his personality a bit more. SOMETHING. I don't know how much the fans can get to know from "suplex baby!"

Look at what happened to Sheamus. He got pushed up the ladder too fast and it was made clear right from the get go he didn't belong. I don't think Clay should be facing "notable" mid carders, at least not yet. Maybe one more squash match against a jobber, and then have him move on up the ladder and deal with someone in the low card. He needs more time before they even think about putting him against their mid carders.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)




----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

He doesn't need to immediately change his dance moves. Let him get genuinely over with the crowd before implementing new things onto the character.

Hell, R Truth and Rikishi have/had been doing the same dance moves for *years*.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Winning™ said:


> He doesn't need to immediately change his dance moves. Let him get genuinely over with the crowd before implementing new things onto the character.
> 
> Hell, R Truth and Rikishi have/had been doing the same dance moves for *years*.



Rikishi got over with his dancing 'cause of TOO COOL.

R-Truth was never really over with his "dance moves"...just really stupid with his "What's Up" sing-a-long and dance moves.

THANK GOD they kept his Crazy gimmick AND he doesn't dance(much.....I hope that was just a spur of the moment Excited Truth after he got the win on Monday).


----------



## 777 (Feb 24, 2011)

glenwo2 said:


> Rikishi got over with his dancing 'cause of TOO COOL.
> 
> R-Truth was never really over with his "dance moves"...just really stupid with his "What's Up" sing-a-long and dance moves.
> 
> THANK GOD they kept his Crazy gimmick AND he doesn't dance(much.....I hope that was just a spur of the moment Excited Truth after he got the win on Monday).


What he means is that Too Cool and Rikishi performed the same routine week in and week out. And Truth has been doing the same moves since he debuted as K-Kwik, through his Ron Killings TNA run and is still using the same routine today.

Fickle, fickle fans. It hasn't even been two full weeks since his debut yet and already people are calling the routine stale. Patience is a virtue. Also, I would like to point out that he 'did' add new moves, his little 'dino dance' with the claw motions was added this week as well, I assume to really play up the 'Funkasaurus' aspect.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I am loving the Funkasauras gimmick and I am pleased to see that 68.82% of this forum do aswell I was honestly expecting a lot of rage/hate posts directed at the WWE for giving him this gimmick but I guess I underestimated everybody

Also he is one of the few superstars in the WWE who can have a very entertaining squash match, the typical format of a squash match is, arrive, destroy, leave but with Brodus it is, Arrive, Dance for a little a while, shoeplex, dance a little more, funk it, leave


----------



## soir8 (Jul 17, 2009)

The Funkasaurus gimmick is not a good one. Different, yes. Attention grabbing, yes. But it's not a gimmick that just anyone can pull off. It can work, and Brodus has certainly been giving it his all and seems determined to make it work, but it needs to be handled well to maintain the interest generated by the initial shock. If they just have him come out, do his dance and squash someone every week, I expect that people will get bored fast, and I have very little confidence in WWE creative being able to keep things fresh.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

I like comedy characters that are funny.

Brodus doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Tamer of Lions (Jan 13, 2012)

There's no room for Vader in the WWE anymore. Dancing black women or not the gimmick is cheesy and forced and FAT powerhouses are just plain boring. We have Mark Henry for a fat dude, thats enough.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Brodus Clay*

I haven't been around WF too much lately, so my apology if this has been talked about. I can see from people's sigs and icons that most of you like the Funkasarus repackage as much as I do, so what should WWE do with him? Obviously he can only come out and squash jobbers so many times before he fizzles or gets put into a storyline.. so what wrestler would be best for him to begin feuding with? Some of my ideas:

ADR- I'm not sure how long Del Rio is going to be out with his injury, and I am fairly certain ADR is 'above' a feud with Clay at this point, but it would be great IMO. ADR was overpushed, I think we can all agree on that. So this would in essence knock him down a peg to the upper midcard level, and help elevate/solidify Clay as a legit contender and not just a comedy character with no future. The backstory makes sense since Clay was his body guard for a while. IWC's new fave vs the most hated man by the IWC in Del Rio. I think it would be entertaining all around, they could have good matches. 

Jericho- Jericho is seemingly always down to try and make a new star, so that's my rationale for this potential feud. The interactions they could have would be hilarious. Jericho on the mic sparring with the Funkasaurus would be gold IMHO. Jericho's reactions in ring to Clay's funky moves would be good as well. This would be dependent on Jericho completing the heel turn with his new troll gimmick

Swagger- A pipe dream that he would be booked into a US Title feud so soon, but at the same time it's not like Swagger is some almighty deserving champion. Swagger's retardedness would create a funny dynamic when put in a feud with Clay I think. 

so what thoughts do you guys have on who he should feud with? How many more jobbers should he squash before moving on? I think/hope the sqaushes will only last until the RR where he will hopefully get to have a nice showing and eliminate a couple of guys


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay*



#1Peep4ever said:


> there is a brodus clay discussion thread
> 
> 
> Yeah i like the funkusaurus gimmick
> its unique and funny but he needs some good matches cause just squashing jobber aint doing shit for him


I don't feel like digging through a long ass thread to see if anyone has talked about potential feuds and if I posted these thoughts in that thread they'd probably be looked over. Just because their is a basic discussion thread on something shouldn't mean other threads pertaining to said wrestler can't be made. 

Any input on who you would like to see him in a program with? Seeing your name, Christian would be perfect, but I haven't seen his ass on TV in a while


----------



## #1Peep4ever (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay*

maybe have him feud with the miz 
Christian is a good choice too but honestly he has no creditability right now so i dont think it would do favors to any of them
like you posted maybe with Swagger
with some involvement of Ryder but then again i could see him go over to smackdown and win the ic title there after cody drops it


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay*

Miz is a pretty good idea especially since he was floating around in obscurity until Truth came back. I'd love to see Brodus implemented into that feud somehow and have Miz transition from the Truth feud to a program with Clay


----------



## MarkyMark88 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: Brodus Clay*

Brodus should have a squash feud with someone. Like either Tyler Reks or Tyson Kidd. Have Brodus kinda feud with him for a couple of weeks that leads to a squash match (although said opponent can get a minute of solid offense before the squash occurs) at the Elimination Chamber ppv.

Then have him maybe start a second (somewhat) squash feud with someone, maybe this time against Hunico, who isnt really a midcarder but isnt really a jobber at this point either. That feud can go past WM (I dont think Brodus is really relevant enough at this point for a WM match, but I could be wrong. But I would just maybe have him win the battle royal before WM) and their feud can come to a close at Extreme Rules in a "Funky Strap Match" (leather strap with boa feathers or something, something ridiculous).

by this point he can be drafted to Smackdown, since I think he has more competition, as far as midcarders go. There, he can enter a feud with Heath Slater, "The Funkasauras vs The One Man Rock Band". Heath isnt an established star or anything, but I think he would be the next step up and owuld provide an entertaining feud for the funky man. 

From there he can enter his first big feud with, let's say, Cody Rhodes (who I dont expect to be IC Champion by this point). The feud can end at SummerSlam with Cody Rhodes giving Clay his first feud loss (Rhodes would go on to main event status full time after this point).


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Brodus Clay*



MarkyMark88 said:


> Brodus should have a squash feud with someone. Like either Tyler Reks or Tyson Kidd. Have Brodus kinda feud with him for a couple of weeks that leads to a squash match (although said opponent can get a minute of solid offense before the squash occurs) at the Elimination Chamber ppv.
> 
> Then have him maybe start a second (somewhat) squash feud with someone, maybe this time against Hunico, who isnt really a midcarder but isnt really a jobber at this point either. That feud can go past WM (I dont think Brodus is really relevant enough at this point for a WM match, but I could be wrong. But I would just maybe have him win the battle royal before WM) and their feud can come to a close at Extreme Rules in a "Funky Strap Match" (leather strap with boa feathers or something, something ridiculous).
> 
> ...


Much more realistic take on things, as I was more or less shooting for the stars with my hopes. Maybe he could do something with Otunga? Otunga's credibility isn't built on winning matches, so that'd be a nice potential squash feud for him. 

I do agree he needs to hit up Smackdown after the next 'draft' because the mid card is much better there


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*bump*


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

this gimmick is awesome, the pure ridiculousness of it makes me laugh every time he makes an entrance


----------



## L-U-D (Jun 26, 2007)

I love it because there is such strong character there, and imo a strong character only helps bring out the character in others.

I think the Funkasaurus could easily be one half of a future legendary tag team. Personally, my choice for him would be Ziggler.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

I dig it. Anything is better than a generic monster heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

He got booed for taking out Regal, and I think people are starting to dislike the jiggle. Other than those weak statements, he is pretty damn over. People get off their seats to his entrance.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

TH1 said:


> I dig it. Anything is better than a generic monster heel.


Yeah, Im actually glad they went somewhere else with Brodus.


----------



## Zig-Kick. (Jan 4, 2011)

BEST. GIMMICK. IN. WRESTLING.
El Generico? CM Punk? Kurt Angle? 
FUNKASAURUSSSS.

Can i also point out, "SHOULD I GET HIM?" is the single greatest line since The Rock debuted 'IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT'.
Team up with Punk, Become CM FUNK = win life.


----------



## Killswitch Stunner (May 23, 2011)

L-U-D said:


> I love it because there is such strong character there, and imo a strong character only helps bring out the character in others.
> 
> I think the Funkasaurus could easily be one half of a future legendary tag team. Personally, my choice for him would be Ziggler.


Ziggler will more than likely be WWE Champion by the end of the year, so thats never gonna happen.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: Somebody Call My Momma*



floyd2386 said:


>


Thanks for embeding my video. I posted it on Youtube


----------



## Harriston (Apr 10, 2011)

Better a guy like Clay debut with a light gimmick that gets the audience attached then a monster gimmick that'll get minimal reaction so he's buried not long after. Now when he turns into a bad ass, it'll matter to people. Well played by WWE.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

I wasn't bothered about Clay's "long-awaited" debut, until he came out with this Funkasaurus gimmick. It's very entertaining, and he's clearly enjoying himself. It suits him. He just needs longer matches, not few minute squashes.


----------



## the frenchise (Oct 6, 2006)

Can't wait to see his performance at the rumble. His entrance should be a rumble moment.


----------



## WadeBarrettMark (Jan 11, 2011)

5 squash matches COMPLETE SAME MOVES EVERYTIME. Gonna be hated soon.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> 5 squash matches COMPLETE SAME MOVES EVERYTIME. Gonna be hated soon.


I'm already hating it, and his routine is getting worse than John Cena's 5 moves of doom. He gains *nothing* from squashing irrelevant jobbers with no credibility and he will go *nowhere* if he continues to do so.


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> 5 squash matches COMPLETE SAME MOVES EVERYTIME. Gonna be hated soon.


but I am guessing you wanted Brodus to just be another generic monster heel who spends his first couple months on tv SQUASHING jobbers right? unk2

New characters usually debut "squashing" jobbers for a month or so, they are just gauging the auidences interest in Brodus' gimmick right now I am sure after the Royal Rumble we will start to see some direction and a possible "fued" develop for Brodus (which looks like its going to be Regal for his first fued)


----------



## Neutronic (Oct 2, 2011)

A new character squashes jobbers?

Color me surprised


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

If Brodus was going to be booked like Goldberg his gimmick should've been closer to Goldberg


----------



## NathanDrake (Jul 14, 2011)

He's gonna be in desperately need of a feud sooner rather than later...


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

Harriston said:


> Better a guy like Clay debut with a light gimmick that gets the audience attached then a monster gimmick that'll get minimal reaction so he's buried not long after. Now when he turns into a bad ass, it'll matter to people. Well played by WWE.



I can see a Brodus vs Del Rio feud. Brodus was Del Rios NXT Rookie right? Have a returned Del Rio interrupt a random dancing segment by Funkasaurus on RAW and talk about hows he's digusted how his protege to be and has turned out,ADR attacks him,this causes Brodus to get mad and more serious,the two get into a mini feud which causes Brodus to drop the funkasaurus gimmick in the process.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

WadeBarrettMark said:


> 5 squash matches COMPLETE SAME MOVES EVERYTIME. Gonna be hated soon.





rise said:


> I'm already hating it, and his routine is getting worse than John Cena's 5 moves of doom. He gains *nothing* from squashing irrelevant jobbers with no credibility and he will go *nowhere* if he continues to do so.





NathanDrake said:


> He's gonna be in desperately need of a feud sooner rather than later...


He's only been at it for two weeks. Patience, guys. Most new characters as huge as Brodus squash a bunch of people before they enter a meaningful feud. Give him a chance to get over and get used to his schtick when there's no pressure to put on an actual match.



LarryCoon said:


> If Brodus was going to be booked like Goldberg his gimmick should've been closer to Goldberg


Other than Bastion Booger, please name someone as big as Brodus that HASN'T won a series of matches after his debut. 



The Winning One™;10902714 said:


> He doesn't need to immediately change his dance moves. Let him get genuinely over with the crowd before implementing new things onto the character.


Correct. Give the guy a chance, for heaven's sake. He's already more over than half the faces on the roster.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> He got booed for taking out Regal, and I think people are starting to dislike the jiggle. Other than those weak statements, he is pretty damn over. People get off their seats to his entrance.


Regal was a bad choice for that role. WWE needs to recognize that Regal gets cheered literally EVERY TIME he does something ridiculous like that dancing bit, and no face will EVER get over by attacking him when he's doing so.


----------



## danny_boy (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm guessing the people who are moaning about squash matches have been watching for a short while

Squash matches are as traditional as an Irish Whip in wrestling, Mark Henry did a few matches a couple of years ago before another Undertaker return, it's how Sheamus got started on Raw, Kane got started out by attacking random jobbers even Hulk Hogan back in his Memphis days was doing purely nothing but squash matches.

Not saying that Brodush will reach the hights that Hogan, Kane & Henry have reached but sqaush matches are a tried and tested formula and Brodus is getting some preety decent pops considering he's only been on TV for 3 weeks and has only allegdy done 3 moves


----------



## LarryCoon (Jul 9, 2011)

That's not my point all. Goldberg draws money, Santino is an enjoyable filler. WWE is in desperate need of heels who aren't damaged goods.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

A-C-P said:


> but I am guessing you wanted Brodus to just be another generic monster heel who spends his first couple months on tv SQUASHING jobbers right? unk2
> 
> New characters usually debut "squashing" jobbers for a month or so, they are just gauging the auidences interest in Brodus' gimmick right now I am sure after the Royal Rumble we will start to see some direction and a possible "fued" develop for Brodus (which looks like its going to be Regal for his first fued)


Exactly. It's been 4 episodes of Raw, calm down folks. Obviously the squashes were to get the crowd acquainted with him leading up to the Rumble (where he will hopefully have a good showing) and after the RR he can be put into an actual storyline


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

A-C-P said:


> but I am guessing you wanted Brodus to just be another generic monster heel who spends his first couple months on tv SQUASHING jobbers right? unk2


YES! I love how people are complaining about him not being the monster heel gimmick but ALSO complaining about his first few weeks squashing people in seconds. Like, isn't that exactly what every monster heel gimmick does anyway? How dare he have an actual character to go along with it.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

his segment on Smackdown was great.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

Brodus is simply a Modern TOO COOL but with 2 hot women instead.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay, so I'm a big Funkasaurus mark, but I felt they could have done more out of the Riley squash match. Instead of letting him showcase his personality, his squash matches are becoming shorter and shorter. Riley has the charisma to spar with Clay for a few minutes, why make the match a 2 move, 30 second bunch of nothing?

Crazy how Riley went from getting a decent push on Raw to jobbing in 30 seconds on SD


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

Anyone else think Brodus's schtick is gonna get old really fast? It doesn't help that he has been on every Raw and SD since his debut. He needs to be relegated to one show and needs a feud soon. I thought they would put him into one with Regal, but I don't know now.


----------



## Superpunk (Jan 28, 2012)

Yes i like his gimmick.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

septurum said:


> Anyone else think Brodus's schtick is gonna get old really fast? It doesn't help that he has been on every Raw and SD since his debut. He needs to be relegated to one show and needs a feud soon. I thought they would put him into one with Regal, but I don't know now.


It all depends on the booking. Nobody is going to be continually entertained if they drag out him squashing jobbers over and over again. I thought the Riley match on SD would have been a good chance to put a little more on display than his 2 moves, but oh well.

I expect he and Regal will interact in the RR and there is the possibility of a feud there


----------



## Superpunk (Jan 28, 2012)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> It all depends on the booking. *Nobody is going to be continually entertained if they drag out him squashing jobbers over and over again. *I thought the Riley match on SD would have been a good chance to put a little more on display than his 2 moves, but oh well.
> 
> I expect he and Regal will interact in the RR and there is the possibility of a feud there


What about sheamus?


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Superpunk said:


> What about sheamus?


There's been a lot of IWC backlash against Sheamus lately unless I'm mistaking. He desperately needs to enter a real feud and drop the bullshit with Jinder 'who the fuck cares' Mahal


----------



## Verdict123 (Jan 17, 2012)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> *There's been a lot of IWC backlash* against Sheamus lately unless I'm mistaking. He desperately needs to enter a real feud and drop the bullshit with Jinder 'who the fuck cares' Mahal


IWC is irrelevant. he is still over with the casuals.


----------



## Astitude (Oct 22, 2011)

He got great moves.


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Those of you saying there's no need to bitch yet, everyone starts with squash matches, blah blah... you're probably the same people who don't watch Smackdown and only watch Raw. FYI, he's been on EVERY Raw and EVERY Smackdown for a MONTH and has done nothing but (a) really long entrance, same dance moves every time, (b) squash jobber in 30 seconds or less with same 3 moves in same order with same catch phrases in between, (c) dance more, same dance moves every time.

ENOUGH OF THAT.

Either give him a feud or at LEAST make his damn intro (and exit) shorter, and give him chicks that are at least moderately attractive. Seriously, there are tons of Divas who aren't doing shit right now. There are Divas on the roster (apparently) who I've never even heard of. GIVE HIM SOME OF THEM. Hell, give him a ho train. Don't care. Just something more attractive to look at. Something attractive enough to take my attention away from his jiggling ass.

That is all.


----------



## ThrillBoom (Dec 26, 2011)

still in shock with the gimmick they gave him but got to admit i love it


----------



## Rocky_e7 (Mar 29, 2010)

SrsLii said:


> Those of you saying there's no need to bitch yet, everyone starts with squash matches, blah blah... you're probably the same people who don't watch Smackdown and only watch Raw. FYI, he's been on EVERY Raw and EVERY Smackdown for a MONTH and has done nothing but (a) really long entrance, same dance moves every time, (b) squash jobber in 30 seconds or less with same 3 moves in same order with same catch phrases in between, (c) dance more, same dance moves every time.
> 
> ENOUGH OF THAT.
> 
> ...


Que? wot are u on about in regards to the chics who dance for Brodus? have u seen Naomi's ass? that thing is a work of art.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

So today is the day someone gonna own him unless he end winning the RR...but there's no way that gonna happen xD


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

SrsLii said:


> Those of you saying there's no need to bitch yet, everyone starts with squash matches, blah blah... you're probably the same people who don't watch Smackdown and only watch Raw. FYI, he's been on EVERY Raw and EVERY Smackdown for a MONTH and has done nothing but (a) really long entrance, same dance moves every time, (b) squash jobber in 30 seconds or less with same 3 moves in same order with same catch phrases in between, (c) dance more, same dance moves every time.
> 
> ENOUGH OF THAT.
> 
> Either give him a feud or at LEAST make his damn intro (and exit) shorter, and give him chicks that are at least moderately attractive. Seriously, there are tons of Divas who aren't doing shit right now. There are Divas on the roster (apparently) who I've never even heard of. GIVE HIM SOME OF THEM. Hell, give him a ho train. Don't care. Just something more attractive to look at. Something attractive enough to take my attention away from his jiggling ass.


This 100%.

Brodus Clay's has become terribly stale and he's only been around for a few weeks, his routine is exactly the same *every week*, every aspect, from his entrance to his wrestling match is essentially a copy-and-paste from the previous week. He's starting to get overexposed by featuring on both RAW and SmackDown every week and has become boringly predictable already. His matches, feature as you say, the exact same 3 moves, last under a minute, and the only thing that changes is the jobber that he is facing.



Rocky_e7 said:


> Que? wot are u on about in regards to the chics who dance for Brodus? have u seen Naomi's ass? that thing is a work of art.


They're both very average-looking girls who do nothing for me, Naomi's ass is nothing special and is a art of mediocrity - not a work of art. The fact that, like Brodus, his dancers get more TV time than probably any other diva at the moment is ridiculous.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

I thought Brodus would become some kind of monster heel upper midcarder or even main eventer, he had that potential, instead, they gave him a joke of a gimmick. Seriously? Not only is his gimmick retarded, but he's using Ernest 'The Cat' Miller's gimmick with the same theme song The Cat used back then. This gimmick won't ever let him near the main event or uppder midcard. His matches are lame and his dance moves are really uninspiring, not a fan of it at all. Not to mention his finisher is one of the weakest I've ever seen (even though he makes it look kinda credible).

He looked like someone who could actually make the monster heel gimmick work. WWE creative intentionally fucked up and gave him the 'big fat guy who jiggles his fat and thinks he's dancing' gimmick. Amazing.


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Brodus Clay said:


> So today is the day someone gonna own him unless he end winning the RR...but there's no way that gonna happen xD



I think he will enter first and beat up the Miz for a bit, then get eliminted by Miz while dancing after suplexing him or some shit like that


----------



## SrsLii (May 2, 2011)

Rocky_e7 said:


> Que? wot are u on about in regards to the chics who dance for Brodus? have u seen Naomi's ass? that thing is a work of art.


Have you seen her FACE?


----------



## Camille Léone (Jan 29, 2012)

They should have made it modern and he could be like Suge Knight or Rick Ross.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> I think he will enter first and beat up the Miz for a bit, then get eliminted by Miz while dancing after suplexing him or some shit like that


Okay NOW that would really make Miz awesome.


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Im wonder if Clays escorts will follow him to the rumble?


----------



## rodgersv (Feb 14, 2008)

whoever eliminates him will become his first feud


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

rodgersv said:


> whoever eliminates him will become his first feud


Miz is perfect then. He isn't doing anything else so might as well feed him to the Funkasaurus


----------



## magusnova (Jan 3, 2012)

Dolph'sZiggler said:


> Miz is perfect then. He isn't doing anything else so might as well feed him to the Funkasaurus


LOL, what if they started the rumble with the Funkasaurus intro. Miz would already be in the ring from the jobber intro.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

magusnova said:


> Im wonder if Clays escorts will follow him to the rumble?


Someone posted that Clay's intro for the rumble is planed to be very flamboyant plus the escorts..would be funny if hes eliminated more fast than the time he takes to enter the ring.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Do you want him back?


----------

